# Team #9 - 9 TInes the charm



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. After your team has a majority on a team name, have one member of your team post the team name in the Team Name thread. 

Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
Good luck everyone
Joe


25ft-up9​bbaker-259​CaliKid6639​jhcats109​legion_archery9​LesBoyanton9​MO/ARK9​nelly239​readneckyankeehunter9​RH19​snowman49​Suncrest089​Tim/OH9​whippedcream9​ZDC9​


----------



## 25ft-up

Checking in from NJ. Looking forward to this again and meeting you all


----------



## RH1

Checking in from Ohio... 
Looking forward to a good year and a good time with some new friends


----------



## MO/ARK

Checking in from Arkansas... I am so ready for this heat to lay down and season to get here!! Looking forward to another good contest!


----------



## bbaker-25

Checking in from north Missouri


----------



## Tim/OH

Checking in…..we got some heavy hitters on our team

Let’s win this

Tim


----------



## snoman4

Snoman4 checking in from Florida. Will be hunting Florida and Kentucky this year.


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Checking in…..we got some heavy hitters on our team
> 
> Let’s win this
> 
> Tim


Hey Tim, I just noticed that we're on the same team! This is going to be good 👍


----------



## bbaker-25

20220806_074858-COLLAGE.jpg




__
bbaker-25


__
5 mo ago


__
2






I'm ready for some cooler weather and to get in a stand, got out a couple food plots with beans and turnips, not sure how they are doing due to no rain. A few of the deer I've shot over the years


----------



## Tim/OH

Just hung a cell cam at my other property….this property is where a buck I named high rise roams

If he still alive he will be 200”+ this season

Mosquitoes ate me alive hanging the cam

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Hey Tim, I just noticed that we're on the same team! This is going to be good 👍


 Yes sir good luck this yr

Tim


----------



## legion_archery

Checking in from NE Oklahoma 


Looks like the team is basically all long time member so it should be a great team!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Hoping this weather cools down, too. I've hunted before when it was in the mid 90's in Sept. Stinging nettle and briers don't go well with shorts and a short sleeve T. First 20 days, until Oct 1st, I have to shoot a doe first so hoping to get that out of the way asap and get on the bucks. Looking forward to having a good team this year, The 3 time champs have been broken up so we have as good a chance as anyone.
bbaker25, weren't we on a team together once before?


----------



## bbaker-25

Believe so, I recognize a few names I think I've been on teams with in the past


----------



## MO/ARK

Went out and shot a bit tonight. 90° at 8 pm is no Bueno, but it felt good to sling some arrows. Both the recurve and compound are shooting good.


----------



## legion_archery

Myself and two buddies are leaving for Nebraska on August 31st, we all have mule deer tags, me and one other buddy also have antelope tags..... we are planning to hunt for at least 5-7 days 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

legion_archery said:


> Myself and two buddies are leaving for Nebraska on August 31st, we all have mule deer tags, me and one other buddy also have antelope tags..... we are planning to hunt for at least 5-7 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good hunt. Good luck! Bring home some points


----------



## RH1

Looking like we have some good deer hunters on our team.. alot of long term members. 
I'm heading out in a bit to put up 2 more stands and a couple more cameras. 
Going on to check one camera that has easy access, hoping to see one of the big deer we left behind last year


----------



## jhcats10

Hey guys, Kentucky here but will also be hunting Iowa this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

legion_archery said:


> Myself and two buddies are leaving for Nebraska on August 31st, we all have mule deer tags, me and one other buddy also have antelope tags..... we are planning to hunt for at least 5-7 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good luck and are you still shooting them xecutioner bhs

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Anybody have an idea on team names 


Tim


----------



## RH1

Just got back from hanging 2 sets and I was ticking like a bomb!! 
I think next trip out I'm taking my dogs next dose of Frontline!!


----------



## 25ft-up

Tim/OH said:


> Anybody have an idea on team names
> 
> 
> Tim



Funny, I was just thinking since it was stated we are all old timers maybe something on that line
Bloody Old Men
AT's Old Timers
etc


----------



## 25ft-up

RH1 said:


> Just got back from hanging 2 sets and I was ticking like a bomb!!
> I think next trip out I'm taking my dogs next dose of Frontline!!


I won't go out in the woods with clothes that weren't treated with permethrin. Had a woman doctor check the bite on my scrotum last time I got bit. That was the best part of getting bit


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> I won't go out in the woods with clothes that weren't treated with permethrin. Had a woman doctor check the bite on my scrotum last time I got bit. That was the best part of getting bit


Hahaha 
Actually I sprayed my clothes this morning before going but still had several. 
I wonder if the permethrin can go bad over winter if it froze?


----------



## 25ft-up

RH1 said:


> Hahaha
> Actually I sprayed my clothes this morning before going but still had several.
> I wonder if the permethrin can go bad over winter if it froze?


Mine has been out in the cold all winter. Not sure if it froze since it's petroleum based and I stop using it when it gets below freezing. Still good the next year and even 2 years later. I guess it could freeze once mixed with water. Those bottles of premixed I had stored in below zero temps were still good the next year. Clothes that are treated will stay effective for a long time. Suppose to give them a good soaking then let dry before wearing. Don't know what permethrin product you're using that you can spray just before wearing, unless they dried quick. I'll only give my boots a light mist when wearing them. It can't soak through the boots. I do it when the boots were in a constant rinse cycle going through wet weeds for days.

I use 1 oz of gordens permethrin 10% concentrate from Tractor supply to 19/20 ounces of water out of a 2gl pump sprayer(13.5oz per 2gl) for the first soaking, then mist them with a 1oz to 24/26 oz mix in a hand sprayer after every 3-4 washes while they are drying on the line to keep the strength topped off. A lot cheaper than buying sawyers pre mixed bottles. You'll make 32 bottles for $20


----------



## legion_archery

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck and are you still shooting them xecutioner bhs
> 
> Tim


No, my dad still shoots the 75gr 1.5" my buddy sold his part of the company, I still sell a lot of them though lol.... 

This was this evening at 95yds the arrow on the right is a field point and the left arrow is a SlickTrick SS3









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Few of my Florida Target bucks...they are all 5 and 6 year old bucks...one with tear in ear was bigger last year.























Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Anybody have an idea on team names
> 
> 
> Tim


"To the nines" keeps coming to mind


----------



## legion_archery

9 Lives
9 pointers
9 Tines 
9th Time
9 Yards


Few team names

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

I like 9 pointers. Have a few nice bucks in that caliber


----------



## RH1

I'm good with any names because at the end of this all that's going to matter is 1st place next to Team 9!


----------



## snoman4

9 tines the charm for a team name.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

A few from Sunday's camera pull. The one is out of velvet already. Rut 2 months away for me here in NE Florida. Last week of September usually starts the rut. Peak rut is usually October 9.






























Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Checked 1 camera after only being out 6days. Quick yes but I went in to hang a stand by the camera so why not right. 
Had this buck, several small bucks and a pile of does.


----------



## jhcats10

Pretty fitting that he’s a 9 point but this is the Kentucky deer I’ll be trying to kill. This is the 3rd year I’ve watched him and he’s 5.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Hey guys. I just sent a message to those who have not yet checked in. Time is running out, the 15th is the deadline


----------



## whippedcream

Thanks for the reminder. Checking in from Maine. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 25ft-up

Had cameras out all summer. They still had growing to do in the pics, but I took down the cameras so I wouldn't disturb them any longer than I did. Have a few I'll be chasing in different areas, besides a couple big bucks I've seen that are camera shy. One more month to wait. Now I'm checking other areas with the cameras, but I'm only getting does and bears. Have to shoot a doe first so hope one of these spots pays off opening day







































































.


----------



## Suncrest08

Sorry I’m late to the party, been on vacation. My name is Tyler I live and hunt SW Pa, I also hunt Ohio. This year I drew a lotto hunt on killdeer plain, so I’m pumped for that . I’ll also be in Iowa for 10 days 5th-15th. Looking forward to this team, I’ll do my part to put a doe and buck down. I just put in a turnip/raddish plot at my prop. I have a bunch of good bucks around in Pa and Ohio.


----------



## Suncrest08

Got all stands hung in Pa and the clover is kicking butt, this rain really helped out. I added a new stand to this point, I always had deer skirt me there.


----------



## ZDC

Hey guys sorry for being so late to check in.

Checking in from Lawrence county Pa

I should be good for a few does ( going to try to get 6 doe tags , have 2 already) . And I am going to be going after a buck I call Crabs. I have a long history with this buck and I'm feeling good about my chances with him.( His is 5.5 years old. I've been getting pics of him since he was a fawn )


----------



## 25ft-up

Howdy to my PA neighbors, I hunted 3c for a long time up until last year, Probably won't be going this year either with the price of gas and getting too old to get up at 3am. Also getting more good bucks on public land in NJ now that most NJ bow hunters are taking advantage of new regs which allows baiting in their back yards.


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> Got all stands hung in Pa and the clover is kicking butt, this rain really helped out. I added a new stand to this point, I always had deer skirt me there.
> View attachment 7674566


Man that plot looks awesome!


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> Hey guys sorry for being so late to check in.
> 
> Checking in from Lawrence county Pa
> 
> I should be good for a few does ( going to try to get 6 doe tags , have 2 already) . And I am going to be going after a buck I call Crabs. I have a long history with this buck and I'm feeling good about my chances with him.( His is 5.5 years old. I've been getting pics of him since he was a fawn )
> View attachment 7674568


Nice looking buck! Hope you get a chance at him


----------



## ZDC

RH1 said:


> Nice looking buck! Hope you get a chance at him


Last year I had him at 8 yards. Long story short, right before I shot the wind swirled ( it had been all day) and he spooked before I shot.

I believe that he forgot about that incident because that picture is the exact place I spooked him last year. 

He is acting like he had been last 2 years and once apples start dropping Im gonna hunt him hard. Because he spends a ton of time there and is very territorial about that tree.


----------



## legion_archery

Well guys I dont see why we shouldn't win it this year!! We just need to get the doe's knocked down and then stack on a few bucks!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

This is a few bucks from last year that I'm hoping made it through and will have made some good growth this year... I dont start running cameras until mid September so after I get back from Nebraska I will get a few camera's out



















































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

My son and I are hunting 200 acres of property that is off limits to anyone else.
Bordering our property on the one side is 75 acres with 0 hunting allowed and the 150acre parcel on the other side sold last year to a non hunting family. Basically we are the only 2 hunters after them on this large tract of land. The last couple years we have seen and taken a few really good deer with 1 last year hitting 160". We have really good genetics and age class.
Heres are a few that are roaming the farm.


----------



## jhcats10

RH1 said:


> My son and I are hunting 200 acres of property that is off limits to anyone else.
> Bordering our property on the one side is 75 acres with 0 hunting allowed and the 150acre parcel on the other side sold last year to a non hunting family. Basically we are the only 2 hunters after them on this large tract of land. The last couple years we have seen and taken a few really good deer with 1 last year hitting 160". We have really good genetics and age class.
> Heres are a few that are roaming the farm.
> View attachment 7674748
> View attachment 7674749
> View attachment 7674756
> View attachment 7674757


Man, that double beam deer is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

legion_archery said:


> No, my dad still shoots the 75gr 1.5" my buddy sold his part of the company, I still sell a lot of them though lol....
> 
> This was this evening at 95yds the arrow on the right is a field point and the left arrow is a SlickTrick SS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Some good shooting there….

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

snoman4 said:


> 9 tines the charm for a team name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk





snoman4 said:


> 9 tines the charm for a team name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


 I like this one 

Tim


----------



## MO/ARK

Some great bucks gents!! Always gets the motor running to see good deer like that!! I'm good with whatever name... Let's just get to hunting!


----------



## ZDC

Name ideas


Doe destroyers
Deer destroyers
People eating tasty animals
Buck commanderz
Red quiver
Buck brothers
Freezer fillers
The Amish
Team W.U.U ( we used unmentionables)


----------



## ZDC

More !!!


We wacken em and stacken em
Bambie's red carpet
Bubba's buck slayers
Arrow slingers
Heart breakers
Do we have to have a name
Bone breakers


Slogan can be " 20 feet up till we're 6 feet down "


----------



## 25ft-up

I'm good with what name you all decide on


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m good with any name too


----------



## ZDC

I really don't care about the name either. I'm just throwing stuff at the wall and seeing if anything sticks


----------



## RH1

Same here..


----------



## Suncrest08

Here’s my contribution:
9 on the grind
Unrefined 9 
Declining 9 
9’s Devine 
Stars align 9 
PrimeTime 9


----------



## ZDC

I like Primetime 9


----------



## 25ft-up

You all have awesome bucks. Looks like I'm the underdog on the team. If just a few of those get measured we'll be doing good. I'll have 3 buck tags with the bow and 3 with the muzzleloader. If I add all 3 of them together they might equal the score of one of your bucks.


----------



## ZDC

3 buck tags sounds ridiculous being from a one buck state


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> I like Primetime 9


Yep


----------



## legion_archery

How about 

"The Unnamed" 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> How about
> 
> "The Unnamed"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The nameless 9


----------



## Suncrest08

RH1 said:


> The nameless 9


🙌


----------



## ZDC

Nameless 9 

Going all the way. 

10,003 5/8 points , easy 1st place


----------



## bbaker-25

I'm good with any thing on team name, we could be the no name 9s and it wouldn't matter to me as long as everyone checks in and participates once season comes I will be more than happy


----------



## 25ft-up

Guess there are still 4 members missing. Hope they get on in time


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> Guess there are still 4 members missing. Hope they get on in time


I was just counting also..
I sent them a message a few days ago so we will see. There are some good hunters on the wait list


----------



## 25ft-up

RH1 said:


> I was just counting also..
> I sent them a message a few days ago so we will see. There are some good hunters on the wait list


I think there has to be enough on the wait list to give equally to every team in need so we might only get 1 or 2 filled


----------



## nelly23

Checking in from MN/WI


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Checking in from Central WI.


----------



## bbaker-25




----------



## bbaker-25

Food plots could use a good rain, dropped in some oat seeds on the worst plot today, the other one didn't look too bad. Had lots of volunteer wheat come in from last year's plot.


----------



## 25ft-up

We need days of a steady rain. So dry here me and the tractor were brown after mowing yesterday.


----------



## bbaker-25

25ft-up said:


> We need days of a steady rain. So dry here me and the tractor were brown after mowing yesterday.


Can't even tell you last time I got a rain, I brush cut a bunch last Saturday and was same way


----------



## MO/ARK

Bought a new bow back in Feb. PSE Xpedite NXT. Got it dialed in enough to tune, but hadn't ever got my sighting finished. Went out this morning and put 75 arrows down range between 10 and 60 yards. I think my arms might fall off, but it's slinging lasers now. I won't shoot a deer past 40, but I like shooting longer ranges. Love watching the arrow arc right into the target.

It was also 65° this morning. Pretty sure my neck swole up just a little!


----------



## 25ft-up

Upper 40's this morning. My pecker got hard for the first time this year. Started rubbing my head on bushes when I saw this buck in a spot I haven't hunted in years. Have to hunt this zone until Oct 1st when other zones open, so I think I know where I'll be hunting early season. Not a high scorer but I like them wide


----------



## jhcats10

Only 3 more weeks for us here in Kentucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

jhcats10 said:


> Only 3 more weeks for us here in Kentucky!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you escape the floods?


----------



## jhcats10

25ft-up said:


> Did you escape the floods?


Yes, western Kentucky here. Eastern Kentucky is devastated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Spent the day at the farm today. Mowing is finished qnd the last 2 stands went up. I checked a camera on the field edge and had these couple young bucks.


----------



## nelly23

Not deer related but got my bear bait opened up in MN yesterday.

Just found out that I lost my lease in WI for the coming year. Scrambling to find a plan B this late in the game. Will keep you guys posted.....


----------



## Suncrest08

nelly23 said:


> Not deer related but got my bear bait opened up in MN yesterday.
> 
> Just found out that I lost my lease in WI for the coming year. Scrambling to find a plan B this late in the game. Will keep you guys posted.....


Man that’s a bummer! Hope ya get it worked out


----------



## ZDC

I normally don't hunt from stands but because of the dence vegetation, along with a creek and swamp behind me I saw an opportunity to have shooting lanes to multiple places I've seen my target buck.

Here is a view from the stand








( Shot at a well used path. 23 yards )









( Shot at apple tree that my target buck frequents. 30yards)










( Shots at 2 paths coming out of known bedding area. 12 & 21 yards)









( Shot through the tree at a scrape. 15 yards)

This tree should give me good early season opportunity at my target buck "Crabs" , especially after apples start falling and the bucks get a little more territorial.


I am going to just have to hope for a crisp morning with a S to N wind. ( Which is the direction it normally blows in the valley I'm in )


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> I normally don't hunt from stands but because of the dence vegetation, along with a creek and swamp behind me I saw an opportunity to have shooting lanes to multiple places I've seen my target buck.
> 
> Here is a view from the stand
> View attachment 7678924
> 
> ( Shot at a well used path. 23 yards )
> 
> View attachment 7678944
> 
> ( Shot at apple tree that my target buck frequents. 30yards)
> 
> 
> View attachment 7678933
> 
> ( Shots at 2 paths coming out of known bedding area. 12 & 21 yards)
> 
> View attachment 7678936
> 
> ( Shot through the tree at a scrape. 15 yards)
> 
> This tree should give me good early season opportunity at my target buck "Crabs" , especially after apples start falling and the bucks get a little more territorial.
> 
> 
> I am going to just have to hope for a crisp morning with a S to N wind. ( Which is the direction it normally blows in the valley I'm in )


Looks similar to most of my hunting grounds. I like the swamps and river bottoms. Hunted overgrown farmlands back in the 70's and 80's but they turned into forests now. Ferns already died off from the heat and drought and leaves are falling. Going to be loosing ground cover early. White oaks have been dropping for a month now. Hope some are left when the season opens. With the browse being so dry, acorns could be even a better magnet this year


----------



## 25ft-up

12 ringer put up a thread at the bottom of the teams list for replacements. Need to have one of us check in with him and give the names of our no shows on the 17th.
I'll nominate RH1 since he also reached out to the no shows. Also gonna need a name soon

Les
Redneckhunter


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> 12 ringer put up a thread at the bottom of the teams list for replacements. Need to have one of us check in with him and give the names of our no shows on the 17th.
> I'll nominate RH1 since he also reached out to the no shows. Also gonna need a name soon
> Calikid
> Les
> Redneckhunter


I can handle that for the team if everyone is ok with that.

What about a team name? We should probably get that buttoned up soon to


----------



## 25ft-up

Pick one that has 9 in it. Seems to be the most popular names. Number nine would even be fine with me.


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> Pick one that has 9 in it. Seems to be the most popular names. Number nine would even be fine with me.


How about the previously mentioned
Prime time 9 or the nameless 9


----------



## ZDC

I really don't care what we pick as the name


----------



## RH1

Me either but let's make sure that the team is all in


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m good with any name and RH1 as captain.


----------



## ZDC

He signed up for team captain as soon as he messaged the people who haven't checked in yet 😂


----------



## MO/ARK

Agreed on all counts... 😂. 

So let it be written!


----------



## CaliKid663

Checking in from Utah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CaliKid663

Sorry about all that delay. Been moving into new house, new job, etc. Season starts Sat but I’m headed out for my first Elk hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CaliKid663

Wasn’t t trying to be fashionably late lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 25ft-up

CaliKid663 said:


> Sorry about all that delay. Been moving into new house, new job, etc. Season starts Sat but I’m headed out for my first Elk hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you made it in time. Good luck with the new house/job and on the elk hunt. Post up some pics of the hunt. Especially want to see the rack on the ground


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> He signed up for team captain as soon as he messaged the people who haven't checked in yet 😂


Haha.. Stepped right in it  and didn't even realize it..


----------



## RH1

CaliKid663 said:


> Checking in from Utah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you made it...
Good luck on that elk hunt!


----------



## 25ft-up

RH1 said:


> Haha.. Stepped right in it  and didn't even realize it..


Let 12 ringer know before noon we need 2. Just a reminder. Not stepping in yourlol. Might also want to send another pm to the 2 that missed the cut off to let them know they had to be replaced, if we can get both replacements


----------



## RH1

Guys I just messaged 12ringer and both that are MIA letting them know.


----------



## Suncrest08

Good deal, thanks!


----------



## 25ft-up

Plenty on the waiting list. We should get 2 more killers


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> Plenty on the waiting list. We should get 2 more killers


There's some good hunters on the waiting list!! Hopefully we end up with 2 of them. 

Guys let's submit a team name today. 
How about the suggestion "9 times the charm" or ad a twist to that and go with 
" 9 Tines the charm"


----------



## jhcats10

RH1 said:


> There's some good hunters on the waiting list!! Hopefully we end up with 2 of them.
> 
> Guys let's submit a team name today.
> How about the suggestion "9 times the charm" or ad a twist to that and go with
> " 9 Tines the charm"


I’ll vote for 9 Tines The Charm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Good with me^


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m in on “9 tines the charm”


----------



## RH1

RH1 said:


> Guys I just messaged 12ringer and both that are MIA letting them know.


Guys it looks like 12ringer didn't see or receive my PM about the need for 2 team members. I PMd him again, hopefully I didn't do something wrong and cost us 2 team members!


----------



## RH1

I submitted "9 Tines the charm" for the team name


----------



## 25ft-up

RH1 said:


> Guys it looks like 12ringer didn't see or receive my PM about the need for 2 team members. I PMd him again, hopefully I didn't do something wrong and cost us 2 team members!


He may have not seen it yet. Check in with him on the thread(#reminder#) he put up on the team list page, too. Sure he'll get around to filling in our team sometime tonight, or soon


----------



## Suncrest08

Just got access to 270 acres of new unhunted ground to play around on for this year, should be interesting


----------



## legion_archery

Big cool front came through today, the temp only got up to 73° !!!!!!! Made my neck swell up a little lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Been nice and cool here also, got an inch and half rain the other day on my food plots. My season starts Sept 15. Not sure how much I will hunt early, guess it will depend on how warm it is.


----------



## ZDC

Yesterday I checked out the permission farm I got access to last rifle season, I got permission to hunt all year this year. 

last year I saw probably 30-50 deer per night. The place was overrun by does. I should be able to get a few up there.

I set up one of my buckets that I hunt off of in a place were they came out into the field last year. The path comes from a small grass field and the trail is down to the dirt. 

The corn stocks on the edge of the field were worked down hard so hopefully I can take a few does ( looking forward to October 1st. )

Unfortunately I didnt have my phone to take pictures but I'm feeling pretty good about the permission farm, especially when the corn comes down.


----------



## Suncrest08

ZDC said:


> Yesterday I checked out the permission farm I got access to last rifle season, I got permission to hunt all year this year.
> 
> last year I saw probably 30-50 deer per night. The place was overrun by does. I should be able to get a few up there.
> 
> I set up one of my buckets that I hunt off of in a place were they came out into the field last year. The path comes from a small grass field and the trail is down to the dirt.
> 
> The corn stocks on the edge of the field were worked down hard so hopefully I can take a few does ( looking forward to October 1st. )
> 
> Unfortunately I didnt have my phone to take pictures but I'm feeling pretty good about the permission farm, especially when the corn comes down.


Sounds like a good spot, what you mean you hunt off a bucket?


----------



## RH1

My son went and watched our main bean field yesterday evening. He said that there were nearly 30 deer in it at dusk. 1 deer he watched was a huge 8point with another decent 8point. At last light he said a giant deer came out to the beans from the opposite side. He said it's one of the biggest framed bucks he's seen. Things are looking good for us this year it appears


----------



## Suncrest08

RH1 said:


> My son went and watched our main bean field yesterday evening. He said that there were nearly 30 deer in it at dusk. 1 deer he watched was a huge 8point with another decent 8point. At last light he said a giant deer came out to the beans from the opposite side. He said it's one of the biggest framed bucks he's seen. Things are looking good for us this year it appears


That’s good stuff, I hope ya get on em the first week. I’ve had good luck in the past killing bucks the first week or two based off scouting like that.


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> That’s good stuff, I hope ya get on em the first week. I’ve had good luck in the past killing bucks the first week or two based off scouting like that.


Thanks. I've pretty good luck the first 2 weeks also like this. When we have beans it makes preseason watching alot easier. 
I hope that we can establish some sort of pattern with him, I have the first 9 days of bow season off work!


----------



## ZDC

Suncrest08 said:


> Sounds like a good spot, what you mean you hunt off a bucket?


The last few years I stopped bothering with blinds or stands ( except for my permanent climbing stand ) . Instead I put a machete and bucket into my hunting bag.

I take a 5 gallon bucket and set it at the bottom of a tree for back support and then use my machete to cut some branches to put Infront and behind me to break up my salute. 

I am really liking this method because for long walks it's super light and the deer don't seem bothered by the setup because it looks natural.

Last year I had quite a few deer walk by at > 10 yards without noticing I was there.


----------



## Suncrest08

ZDC said:


> The last few years I stopped bothering with blinds or stands ( except for my permanent climbing stand ) . Instead I put a machete and bucket into my hunting bag.
> 
> I take a 5 gallon bucket and set it at the bottom of a tree for back support and then use my machete to cut some branches to put Infront and behind me to break up my salute.
> 
> I am really liking this method because for long walks it's super light and the deer don't seem bothered by the setup because it looks natural.
> 
> Last year I had quite a few deer walk by at > 10 yards without noticing I was there.


That’s pretty cool


----------



## 25ft-up

Damn feds getting greedy. Went online to purchase my refuge permit that used to be $17 for seniors who have a national park pass. It now went up to $35 for everyone, except disabled get a discount. And they changed it from being good for all season to yearly, so I would have to pay another 35 to hunt it in January. Still might get it just for the first 20 days until the other zones open, and for December after my other zone closes. Seen a couple good bucks there so guess it's still worth it.


----------



## snoman4

jhcats10 said:


> Yes, western Kentucky here. Eastern Kentucky is devastated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill be up your way hunting..over in Grayson county. 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhcats10

snoman4 said:


> Ill be up your way hunting..over in Grayson county.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Nice, I’m in Ohio county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

12 ringer didn't get the PMs for 2 replacements. I let him know on the thread showing the teams with replacements. Hope it can be straightened out.


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> 12 ringer didn't get the PMs for 2 replacements. I let him know on the thread showing the teams with replacements. Hope it can be straightened out.


I'm not sure why he didn't get the messages but i believe I've sent 3 to him. 
On another note, while reading back through the thread "redneckyankeehunter " did in fact check in on the 12th so we are actually only missing 1 team member. I have messaged Joe about this also


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> 12 ringer didn't get the PMs for 2 replacements. I let him know on the thread showing the teams with replacements. Hope it can be straightened out.


I just replied to him on that thread too.


----------



## CaliKid663

Anyone know if we get points for elk? Even if it is only 50? Rules says something like any species of deer and lists a few but not elk. First season hunting them so never considered it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## legion_archery

CaliKid663 said:


> Anyone know if we get points for elk? Even if it is only 50? Rules says something like any species of deer and lists a few but not elk. First season hunting them so never considered it before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


sorry but no elk dont count for any points..... 

By "deer" it means whitetail, blacktail, muledeer and cues deer... I believe muledeer bucks get a 50pt deduction and cues deer bucks get a 50pt add on

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

Got this guy on the farm , he’s on every cam and I thought he would leave, but loooks like I’ll be hunting him come October 15th. He’s a homebody.


----------



## bbaker-25

Went out tonight and found an arrowhead, amazes me the skills the Indians had and how they hunted


----------



## MO/ARK

That's awesome! Cool find


----------



## snoman4

We've had this young boar hanging around for the last month. We don't have a season here....









Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

I didn’t even know bears were in FL, they typically come through my farm and leave. Gonna try n tag my first bear.


----------



## ZDC

I would love to go hunt bears but they just about don't exist in NW Pa.

My neighbors claimed to see one eating out of their bird feeder but I've never seen a bear, tracks ,or poop.

Last year when walking back to the house along the road my brother and cousin claimed to see a bear.
But this is also coming from the person who claimed to see a 180 inch typical 8 pt at 30 yards last year.

However the best proof I have of bears being in NW Pa is this pic , possibly of a bear cub. I feel like I might find bigfoot before I see a bear😂


----------



## Suncrest08

That looks like it could be a raccoon too, hard to tell. Man a 180” 8 point, that be somthing lol, if you come down south there’s a pile of bears. I don’t like em on my prop, they mess the deer movement up and f up my cams. Lost two cell cams to this bear just this year alone.


----------



## 25ft-up

Our gov stopped the bear hunt. We are loaded with bear in NW NJ. Going to be some big ones once this moron is out of office and we have a hunt again. Got charged once about 15 years ago before they opened a bear hunt for the first time since the 60's. I'm a little on edge now when they almost walk into my blind. Last year a sow did come right under the blowdown with me. Thought that might happen since it looked like bear had been bedding under there. Luckily she ran out leaving her 3 cubs that were outside the blind instead of defending for them. Have them in the yard a lot. Can't keep any bird feeders, garbage, or recycling outside. Just another reason why I don't bait when hunting. Have as many trail cam pics of bear as I do deer when I bait the cams


----------



## Suncrest08

25ft-up said:


> Our gov stopped the bear hunt. We are loaded with bear in NW NJ. Going to be some big ones once this moron is out of office and we have a hunt again. Got charged once about 15 years ago before they opened a bear hunt for the first time since the 60's. I'm a little on edge now when they almost walk into my blind. Last year a sow did come right under the blowdown with me. Thought that might happen since it looked like bear had been bedding under there. Luckily she ran out leaving her 3 cubs that were outside the blind instead of defending for them. Have them in the yard a lot. Can't keep any bird feeders, garbage, or recycling outside. Just another reason why I don't bait when hunting. Have as many trail cam pics of bear as I do deer when I bait the cams
> View attachment 7682540
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682541
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682542
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682543
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682544
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682545
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682546
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682547
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682548
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682549


Great pics, man they need to get the suckers thinned out!


----------



## 25ft-up

bbaker-25 said:


> Went out tonight and found an arrowhead, amazes me the skills the Indians had and how they hunted
> View attachment 7682057


White ones are rare, perfect condition too.
I found a couple pieces and inherited my fathers and grandfathers collections. My father found most of his through the 1960's up here where I live now and had them all in boxes and old coffee tins. Most of those farms were later bought as part of a national refuge. Grandfather bought most of his from around the country and looked like he tried fixing some of the ones he found that were broken. I took the best pieces and made displays. Still have another 100# of rocks in a crate.


----------



## legion_archery

So what will be everyone's hunting bow setup this year??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Nice collection, I'm kinda obsessed with looking for them, all personal finds. White ones are fairly common around here but block ones are rare here


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> So what will be everyone's hunting bow setup this year??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'm still shooting my old outdated bowtech destroyer, and will be using rages.i did actually buy myself a new tru ball beast release


----------



## jhcats10

legion_archery said:


> So what will be everyone's hunting bow setup this year??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I’m using my Hoyt RX3 with Magnus black hornets. First year using them so I’m excited to see how they perform.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

2010 bowtech D340 was my last compound. Can't pull a string back now with both biceps torn. Shooting 450fps now and hunting 99.99% from the ground.


----------



## MO/ARK

I picked up a PSE xpedite NXT back in Feb. Solid bow, and I'm looking forward to breaking it in. Also shooting my recurve. Killed my first deer with it last year, and looking forward to getting another. Will likely split time between the two bows depending on the expected shot distance. Use Simmons tree sharks and timber sharks out of both.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

legion_archery said:


> So what will be everyone's hunting bow setup this year??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Bow: Strother Wrath SHO 70#, 30" draw
Arrows: Victory Archery Xtorsion 300 spine carbon stainless steel, 532.2 gn. ( 



 )
Broadhead: Rage


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Setting up a few more cameras out in the woods and getting some promising pics. Anyone else getting some good deer?


----------



## CaliKid663

No luck on my first elk hunt. Only got up to 8200’ and onto a fresh game trail but mother nature had a say…heavy rain and lightning forced me back down the mountain a few hrs later. 

So used to East Coast hunting that I have a lot to learn before I am successful here. Going out again Wed. 

Shooting Mathews Vertix, 70# @ 30”. Shooting a 535g Carnivore arrow with Swhakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZDC

Few days ago changed out 2 of my cameras cards when working on clearing shooting lanes. Me being the genius I am lost them so now I'm down 2 cards and probably some cool pictures. 🤦‍♂️


As for what I'm shooting I'm using a Bear archery Wild, 70lb , 575 grain arrow with either a Magnus stinger 4 blade or a Simons Safari on the tip. Both great deer slayers.


----------



## legion_archery

I will be again using my Bowtech Reckoning35 29.5" draw 63lb 296fps w/ 390gr GT XT hunters 100gr Rage Trypan NC 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

OK TEAM....I have your newest and most up-date roster...Ravinhood is OUT 

25ft-upbbaker-25CaliKid663jhcats10legion_archeryredneckyankeehunterMO/ARKnelly23CO shootinRH1snowman4Suncrest08Tim/OHwhippedcreamZDC

Good luck!!!


----------



## RH1

readneckyankeehunter said:


> Setting up a few more cameras out in the woods and getting some promising pics. Anyone else getting some good deer?
> View attachment 7682685
> View attachment 7682686


Man what a buck!! I hope you get a chance at him. What state are you hunting?


----------



## RH1

Looks like CO-Shootin is our newest member. I messaged him this morning to check in and tell us a little about himself.


----------



## 25ft-up

12-Ringer said:


> OK TEAM....I have your newest and most up-date roster...Ravinhood is OUT
> 
> 25ft-upbbaker-25CaliKid663jhcats10legion_archeryredneckyankeehunterMO/ARKnelly23CO shootinRH1snowman4Suncrest08Tim/OHwhippedcreamZDC
> 
> Good luck!!!


It was LesBoyanton that didn't check in on our team, not Ravinhood, but you took the right one off. Ravinhood was never on our team. Looking forward to CO shootin coming aboard. Thanks for setting up our team and the work you put into it every year. Think you gave us a 1st place team .


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> So what will be everyone's hunting bow setup this year??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I will be shooting my trusty 50# CPXLs 
Arrows are 29" Easton hexx 330s. 75g insert and 150gr Magnus stinger 4blade and 150gr TOTA 1" solids with blazer vanes on a onestringer 6" wrap and a nocturnal lighted nock on the back. Arrow weight is right around 520gr. This setup is dead quiet and passes through deer like warm butter!


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m shooting a hoyt ventum pro 33, easton axis with exodus heads, 515gr of carnage. Pumped for this year!


----------



## Tim/OH

Going to a new arrow setup…..been shooting the same arrows for yrs and now decided to switch it up lol…been shooting easton acc and now I will be shooting easton axis long range 4mm

I hope they tune perfect….arrows should be ready tomorrow hopefully 


Tim


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

MO/ARK said:


> I picked up a PSE xpedite NXT back in Feb. Solid bow, and I'm looking forward to breaking it in. Also shooting my recurve. Killed my first deer with it last year, and looking forward to getting another. Will likely split time between the two bows depending on the expected shot distance. Use Simmons tree sharks and timber sharks out of both.


I got my father’s Perso


RH1 said:


> Man what a buck!! I hope you get a chance at him. What state are you hunting?


Wisconsin.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

readneckyankeehunter said:


> I got my father’s Perso
> 
> Wisconsin.





readneckyankeehunter said:


> I got my father’s Perso
> 
> Wisconsin.


Here is a video of him and another nice buck.


----------



## RH1

readneckyankeehunter said:


> Here is a video of him and another nice buck.


Damn... im loading up the truck now, I'll be there in the morning!


----------



## CO shootin

Thanks for the warm welcome RH1! 

A little about myself is just I'm a regular guy from Colorado. Spend a couple weeks every year in illinois with family hunting. Been successful the last two years at knocking one down. Here's a few pictures for reference. First one was 2020. The other two pictures are 2021. Hoping to continue to upgrade this year. Had some bigger bucks I was after last year I'm hoping show back up. Normally don't get much for pictures until after the shift. So in a couple weeks I should be able to roll out some targets.


----------



## ZDC

Did whippedcream ever check in ?


----------



## Suncrest08

CO shootin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome RH1!
> 
> A little about myself is just I'm a regular guy from Colorado. Spend a couple weeks every year in illinois with family hunting. Been successful the last two years at knocking one down. Here's a few pictures for reference. First one was 2020. The other two pictures are 2021. Hoping to continue to upgrade this year. Had some bigger bucks I was after last year I'm hoping show back up. Normally don't get much for pictures until after the shift. So in a couple weeks I should be able to roll out some targets.


Nice bucks man! Welcome aboard, looks like this team has a bunch of killers on it.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

RH1 said:


> Damn... im loading up the truck now, I'll be there in the morning!


We have some good deer again this year with several 2, 3, and 4 year old's coming up.
Here is a picture of a nice 10, hoping to get a better picture of this one.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

CO shootin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome RH1!
> 
> A little about myself is just I'm a regular guy from Colorado. Spend a couple weeks every year in illinois with family hunting. Been successful the last two years at knocking one down. Here's a few pictures for reference. First one was 2020. The other two pictures are 2021. Hoping to continue to upgrade this year. Had some bigger bucks I was after last year I'm hoping show back up. Normally don't get much for pictures until after the shift. So in a couple weeks I should be able to roll out some targets.


Nice bucks! Welcome to the team.


----------



## 25ft-up

Very nice bucks CO & Readneck. Welcome to the team CO. I'm drooling over all these nice bucks. They don't make it to that caliber here.


----------



## pirogue53

Checking in. Was notified by 12Ringer this morning that I was assigned to team 9, along with another member. Hopefully, the team is full and ready to go now. I’ll be hunting AZ, AR, KY, and maybe MO.


----------



## Suncrest08

Welcome aboard !


----------



## ZDC

Did anyone submit our team name yet or are we literally going for the nameless 9


----------



## pirogue53

Well, looking back at earlier posts, I didn’t see my name on the updated list this morning. What I was going by was A PM that 12Ringer sent this morning to both COshooting, and myself, advising we were both added to team 9. Sent another PM to 12Ringer for verification.


----------



## 25ft-up

pirogue53 said:


> Well, looking back at earlier posts, I didn’t see my name on the updated list this morning. What I was going by was A PM that 12Ringer sent this morning to both COshooting, and myself, advising we were both added to team 9. Sent another PM to 12Ringer for verification.


At first we thought we needed 2 but we needed 1 and had let him know that. We got no replacements and had to let him know again we were short 1. You're not on his revised roster for the team. Hope he made adjustments and you can stay. Let us know what he has to say


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> Did anyone submit our team name yet or are we literally going for the nameless 9


It was submitted, Team 14 was submitted and not put up yet either


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> Did whippedcream ever check in ?


A while ago. Don't think he posted since then


----------



## pirogue53

25ft-up said:


> At first we thought we needed 2 but we needed 1 and had let him know that. We got no replacements and had to let him know again we were short 1. You're not on his revised roster for the team. Hope he made adjustments and you can stay. Let us know what he has to say


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> Did anyone submit our team name yet or are we literally going for the nameless 9


I submitted it,
9 TINES the charm


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> A while ago. Don't think he posted since then


Yes he did but it's been awhile


----------



## RH1

CO shootin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome RH1!
> 
> A little about myself is just I'm a regular guy from Colorado. Spend a couple weeks every year in illinois with family hunting. Been successful the last two years at knocking one down. Here's a few pictures for reference. First one was 2020. The other two pictures are 2021. Hoping to continue to upgrade this year. Had some bigger bucks I was after last year I'm hoping show back up. Normally don't get much for pictures until after the shift. So in a couple weeks I should be able to roll out some targets.


Welcome to the team!

It looks like we have some hard core deer hunters on the team this year.


----------



## 25ft-up

RH1, did you see this thread yet. Needs your response. 









FINAL ANNOUNCEMENT WITH REGARD TO TEAM COMPOSITION


This has been a highly unusual registration process this year...the smoke and dust are starting to settle and I believe I have everything straightened out as best as possible give the extraordinary amount of confusion and contradicting conversations. All teams and members have been notified and...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## legion_archery

Well I got a food/kill plot put in this morning, now just need some rain!!! I went to a small clearing back in the timber and blew all the leaf&junk back and spread the seed, ill most likely have to go back this fall and blow the leafs back off the turnips
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> RH1, did you see this thread yet. Needs your response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINAL ANNOUNCEMENT WITH REGARD TO TEAM COMPOSITION
> 
> 
> This has been a highly unusual registration process this year...the smoke and dust are starting to settle and I believe I have everything straightened out as best as possible give the extraordinary amount of confusion and contradicting conversations. All teams and members have been notified and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com


Thanks for the heads up.. i just responded


----------



## MO/ARK

All starting to come together... Just need the calendar to start ticking off days. I need some tree time!


----------



## 25ft-up

MO/ARK said:


> All starting to come together... Just need the calendar to start ticking off days. I need some tree time!



Been keeping an eye on that


----------



## RH1

33 days left here in Ohio. 
It's getting really hard to stay focused at work. 
Oh crap they just called on me for our conference call and I said yes,150gr Magnus stinger lol !


----------



## ZDC

Still have 40 days here in Pa.


----------



## jhcats10

1 week from this coming Saturday for Kentucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

Man that’s exciting, I’m ready to get it going!


----------



## 25ft-up

Years ago I had a perfectly rounded 150ish ten point still in velvet, and a 20" wide hard horned 7pt walk right under my tree 2nd day of early season. Had to shoot a doe first so let them walk and the 2 does that were with them so as not to spook the bucks. 1st day I had given a pass to a doe with a fawn. Never again. First legal antlerless deer is going down to fill that tag.


----------



## MO/ARK

25ft-up said:


> Years ago I had a perfectly rounded 150ish ten point still in velvet, and a 20" wide hard horned 7pt walk right under my tree 2nd day of early season. Had to shoot a doe first so let them walk and the 2 does that were with them so as not to spook the bucks. 1st day I had given a pass to a doe with a fawn. Never again. First legal antlerless deer is going down to fill that tag.


There is a piece of public I hunt that has the doe first rule. At least 4-5 times over the years, I've had really good bucks in bow range and no doe yet. One year had a 150, 125, 110, and a fork playing grab ass under my tree for 45 min. Killed my doe 30 minutes after they wandered off. Never saw any of them again. Story of my life... 😂


----------



## 25ft-up

MO/ARK said:


> There is a piece of public I hunt that has the doe first rule. At least 4-5 times over the years, I've had really good bucks in bow range and no doe yet. One year had a 150, 125, 110, and a fork playing grab ass under my tree for 45 min. Killed my doe 30 minutes after they wandered off. Never saw any of them again. Story of my life... 😂


I definitely can relate. Once the doe is taken I don't see bucks again until the rut. Once all the zones open Oct 1st, Earn a Buck is no longer in effect. Zone I hunt muzzleloader in has the same rule for the entire 8 day season. Harder to find a doe than it is a buck because they also have unlimited doe and people that shoot every doe they see don't think of the consequences down the road.


----------



## legion_archery

Ok trying to make up my mind on which broadheads to use......

I know I will have two of the SlickTrick SS3 in the quiver but which should I got with for expandables.... 

Rage Trypan NC 

OR 

G5 Deadmeat

I've used Rage for the last 7ish years but I am wondering if thw G5Deadmeat might be slightly more accurate and penetrate a little more at longer distances









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

legion_archery said:


> Ok trying to make up my mind on which broadheads to use......
> 
> I know I will have two of the SlickTrick SS3 in the quiver but which should I got with for expandables....
> 
> Rage Trypan NC
> 
> OR
> 
> G5 Deadmeat
> 
> I've used Rage for the last 7ish years but I am wondering if thw G5Deadmeat might be slightly more accurate and penetrate a little more at longer distances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I’d rock 3 slicks and one mech for yotes, I’m not a big mech guy I know they work and a bunch of guys use em tho. End of day just use what you have confidence in !


----------



## ZDC

If you like big cuts here is the Simmons safari









For being so big they are surprisingly accurate and didn't take much to get them flying alongside my field points and Magnus stingers.


----------



## legion_archery

Suncrest08 said:


> I’d rock 3 slicks and one mech for yotes, I’m not a big mech guy I know they work and a bunch of guys use em tho. End of day just use what you have confidence in !


I'm a BIG mechguy (pun intended) I've killed well over 100 deer the mechanicals and only 1 with a fixed

I can keep a 6" or less group with the SlickTrick SS3 at 95yds here at home but in the wind of Nebraska I just don't trust them.... I am keeping 2 in the quiver for if I need to shoot through some grass on a bedded muledeer or launch one at a yote

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> If you like big cuts here is the Simmons safari
> View attachment 7684720
> 
> 
> For being so big they are surprisingly accurate and didn't take much to get them flying alongside my field points and Magnus stingers.


I like big cuts but I like big cutting mechanicals but I am just not a fixed blade guy (or heavy arrow guy) I can't trust them for accuracy under pressure or in thw wind but I do always have them and have them tuned just incase 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

I had to switch to a crossbow last year. In November 2020 i had both cables on my lock on stand break and drop me like a trap door. I had a vest type harness on but most of my weight came down on my left side. I shattered the head of the humerus bone where it goes into the rotator cuff. 20 plus fractures. I also tore the rotator cuff. I did therapy for almost 2 years and have not regained my strength. I cant shoot a 50lb bow more than 5 times. Even then I shake too bad to try an shoot at a game animal. These were 10 days after the break happened.























Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Could have been a lot worse, but I wouldn't have expected to see that from a harness. Looks like my arms when I tore both biceps. Pain was over in 5 minutes, though, and didn't have surgery yet. I'd be done without a crossbow, too. 

Shot thunderheads from my compounds for over 30 years. Loved how fast they cut through a deer without a sound. Lot of times I thought I missed and only hit the ground when the deer barely reacted. Didn't know it was a hit until it started to wobble before falling over. Thunderheads didn't fly well out of my first crossbow so I tried highly recommended slick tricks. They flew better but what a sound the steep angled blades made when they hit a deer. Sent every deer running like their tail was on fire. Poor blood trails and longer tracking jobs pushed me toward using rage hypos. Great blood trails that my failing eyesight has no problem seeing. Just don't know how accurate they are compared to the practice heads. Shot a couple thunderheads again from my new crossbow and they flew good. Can practice with them in a target and get them sighted in good, so now I'm up in the air between the best blood trail with a head I can't practice with, or deer not knowing what hit them with a head I'll know is right on target. Rage goes through them pretty fast too and they don't go far with a big hole. It's just the uncertainty of where one hits compared to the practice head that bothers me. Probably should sacrifice one to find out


----------



## RH1

snoman4 said:


> I had to switch to a crossbow last year. In November 2020 i had both cables on my lock on stand break and drop me like a trap door. I had a vest type harness on but most of my weight came down on my left side. I shattered the head of the humerus bone where it goes into the rotator cuff. 20 plus fractures. I also tore the rotator cuff. I did therapy for almost 2 years and have not regained my strength. I cant shoot a 50lb bow more than 5 times. Even then I shake too bad to try an shoot at a game animal. These were 10 days after the break happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Damn man that sucks and also brings back memories for me. 
I had a stand that the cables let loose and same result. I dropped through so fast and so hard! Luckily I had my cell phone within reach and was able to call my son for help. 
After hanging, tangled to my climber top for an hour and a half he was finally there and able to help me. The pain and bruising was so bad that the doctor was highly concerned about clotting. Treestands are no place to mess around and cut corners, becareful guys.
I was in a hurry that morning and paid a price for it!


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> Pain was over in 5 minutes, though, and didn't have surgery yet.


I'm supprised, a buddy of mine tore his forearm and he said it was the worst pain he ever had and he couldn't move his fingers without his whole arm below the elbow feeling like it was burning.


----------



## CO shootin

legion_archery said:


> Ok trying to make up my mind on which broadheads to use......
> 
> I know I will have two of the SlickTrick SS3 in the quiver but which should I got with for expandables....
> 
> Rage Trypan NC
> 
> OR
> 
> G5 Deadmeat
> 
> I've used Rage for the last 7ish years but I am wondering if thw G5Deadmeat might be slightly more accurate and penetrate a little more at longer distances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've used grim reaper carnifours for 3 years. Fly great and do a great job!


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> I'm supprised, a buddy of mine tore his forearm and he said it was the worst pain he ever had and he couldn't move his fingers without his whole arm below the elbow feeling like it was burning.


It was the worst pain I ever felt when it popped. Couldn't reel in my line. Still felt a little sore after 5-10 minutes but I was back to fishing. And kept moving in furniture after the second one popped. First one tore up by shoulder, other side tore at the elbow


----------



## Tim/OH

A decent buck showed up on cam this morning


----------



## Suncrest08

That’s a good buck, like the big G2’s


----------



## ZDC

That's a pretty cool looking buck, big 6


----------



## RH1

I checked 1 camera yesterday while finishing some work at the farm.


----------



## Tim/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> That’s a good buck, like the big G2’s


He’s a 8pt…..


Tim


----------



## ZDC

RH1 said:


> I checked 1 camera yesterday while finishing some work at the farm.
> View attachment 7685732


How his main beems come up like that at the end is pretty cool


----------



## Suncrest08

Tim/OH said:


> He’s a 8pt…..
> 
> 
> Tim


I know he is, other guy said 6. Get any pics of that giant you been after?


----------



## Tim/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> I know he is, other guy said 6. Get any pics of that giant you been after?


Sorry bro I meant that post for him


----------



## ZDC

My bad I only counted 6 , I was on my phone.


----------



## Tim/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> I know he is, other guy said 6. Get any pics of that giant you been after?


Not yet man…..I had 2 giants on cam last season and I know for sure that one of them survived the season


----------



## Tim/OH

ZDC said:


> My bad I only counted 6 , I was on my phone.


It’s cool man….I just wish his brows were taller

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

This is the big 8 that survived last season….


----------



## Suncrest08

Hopefully they show back up for ya, that 8 is a toad


----------



## 25ft-up

Tim/OH said:


> This is the big 8 that survived last season….


 Nice tine length on him. He'll score well


----------



## 25ft-up

Put a camera watching where there were scrapes last year. Only had it out a few days so far. Smaller buck opened up the scrape. Crappy pics and I had to blow up one buck that was way in the background. Can see his black nose and antlers


----------



## legion_archery

Well today was a bad day fron the start! Went to get my DL renewed, was told it would be a 2hr wait so i wasnt able to get that done today,, then I dropped off my truck to get the tires rotated and alignment checked, then they gave me terrible news! I'd had a different shop change the upper ball joints and cv axles awhile back (because my normal shop couldn't get to it soon enough) and they totally screwed up the front end of my truck and now it has to be completely rebuild it! Long story short its gonna be $3,400 and my truck won't be ready for my hunt next week!! So now I'll have to take my wife's 4door Jeep Wrangler and pull a small trailer to be able to go on the hunt



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

legion_archery said:


> Well today was a bad day fron the start! Went to get my DL renewed, was told it would be a 2hr wait so i wasnt able to get that done today,, then I dropped off my truck to get the tires rotated and alignment checked, then they gave me terrible news! I'd had a different shop change the upper ball joints and cv axles awhile back (because my normal shop couldn't get to it soon enough) and they totally screwed up the front end of my truck and now it has to be completely rebuild it! Long story short its gonna be $3,400 and my truck won't be ready for my hunt next week!! So now I'll have to take my wife's 4door Jeep Wrangler and pull a small trailer to be able to go on the hunt
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sht happens for a reason. Imagine being halfway to your hunt and the front ends falls apart. motor vehicle is just a pita. Being successful often starts out on the wrong foot, for me anyway. Hope your luck turns around on the hunt. 3400, ouch!


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> Sht happens for a reason. Imagine being halfway to your hunt and the front ends falls apart. motor vehicle is just a pita. Being successful often starts out on the wrong foot, for me anyway. Hope your luck turns around on the hunt. 3400, ouch!


Well put.. this happened for a reason,


----------



## 25ft-up

Getting my final preparations done. Sprayed all my outer clothes with permethrin yesterday and washing them in baking soda today. Season is creeping up fast


----------



## ZDC

I still have a little over a month. 
This weekend and month is going to be a busy one though



I'm going to be organizing all my stuff that goes into the bag
need to get stuff like batteries, zipties, rope, etc
Putting my clothes outside for a month ( first I have to find my clothes)
take down the feeder
Check some cams and cards
Clear some trails at the farm
Set up a few spots on the ground for me to sneak into at the farm
I still haven't even checked out my spots at the game lands yet so I'm going to do that once squirrel opens up.
I have to check out one of my permission properties that is a funnel between a farm and nice bedding. I'll also do that during squirrel season
touch up my broadheads and knives

Although I still have a month I need this month.


----------



## 25ft-up

Better get your azz in gear Z. Time flies when you need it most. Been checking spots all spring/summer since the season ended, new places and old places I haven't been to in years. I've been lagging going to the store for a few items myself. Hate shopping or even going near the stores anymore, but need to stock up on some stuff. My truck knows one direction, to the woods. Heading out as soon as the third load of wash is on the line.


----------



## MO/ARK

Got some more serious range time in today. Nearly 100 arrows between both bows spread throughout the day. Really drives the confidence up to watch those arrows arc right into the target.


----------



## legion_archery

MO/ARK said:


> Got some more serious range time in today. Nearly 100 arrows between both bows spread throughout the day. Really drives the confidence up to watch those arrows arc right into the target.


Yep makes you feel all warm an fuzzy inside lol....

Me and one of the guys going to Nebraska have been meeting every Sunday for the last three Sundays practicing for the trip. We shoot from 20-110yds for two hours! I've also been shooting 100+ arrows every day practicing. 

I fletched up another dozen arrows this week and I didnt get enough helical on them and that caused my fixed bladed to impact 3" high at 50yds so I had to reflect them all today... small things make big differences

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Did have a 75% chance of rain Sunday night thru Wednesday morning but now its down to a 25% chance. I was really hoping my food/kill plot would get some rain

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

Confidence is key, I been hitting the range a bunch through summer, going to a 3D shoot at the club soon. Last one of the year, it’s about go time!


----------



## Tim/OH

Bow shooting good with the new arrows…had to make a adjustment to the rest and one twist in the yokes = bullet holes

At 20 yds the exodus bh was hitting right with my fp….will shoot at 60 tomorrow and get my sight tape together

I’m liking these new arrows so far


----------



## Tim/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> Confidence is key, I been hitting the range a bunch through summer, going to a 3D shoot at the club soon. Last one of the year, it’s about go time!


Confidence is definitely key…

Tim


----------



## Suncrest08

Tim/OH said:


> Bow shooting good with the new arrows…had to make a adjustment to the rest and one twist in the yokes = bullet holes
> 
> At 20 yds the exodus bh was hitting right with my fp….will shoot at 60 tomorrow and get my sight tape together
> 
> I’m liking these new arrows so far


Exodus are some bad bitches !


----------



## Tim/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> Exodus are some bad bitches !


Yes sir…..I will have them and JakHammers 1.75 in my quiver

Might even try them iron will wides….I have a pack of 3


----------



## Suncrest08

Tim/OH said:


> Yes sir…..I will have them and JakHammers 1.75 in my quiver
> 
> Might even try them iron will wides….I have a pack of 3


Can’t go wrong with any of them choices


----------



## legion_archery

Well the count down has began! Leaving for Nebraska tonight at 10:30pm 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> Well the count down has began! Leaving for Nebraska tonight at 10:30pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good luck!! Hope you have a great trip.
We'll be waiting for updates


----------



## ZDC

32 days here in Pa

Hopefully a few of you guys are on the board before I even know were I'm going opening day.


----------



## 25ft-up

legion_archery said:


> Well the count down has began! Leaving for Nebraska tonight at 10:30pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good luck! Enjoy the hunt
10 more days to wait for me . Hoping for a change in weather


----------



## RH1

Biggest buck I've seen on camera this year was literally standing 30yds from my truck today while parked at work!


----------



## Tim/OH

legion_archery said:


> Well the count down has began! Leaving for Nebraska tonight at 10:30pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good luck man


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Went to the range yesterday evening and only shot at 60 yds since I already got my 20 yd mark set…..arrows were flying like darts at 60 no fishtailing or anything

After a couple of adjustments to the yardage wheel….I was damn near shooting the same hole at 60, only shot one arrow at a time after that lol


Tim


----------



## legion_archery

Well im in Nebraska and season opens in the morning, got here at about noon today, did some scouting but didn't see any bucks.

Got a tip from some other hunters of some antelope about 4 miles west of us so we'll try them tomorrow after the morning hunt.... the other hunters didn't have antelope tags so I kinda trust thw info


Did see 3 bighorn sheep right off the road by where we are hunting, that was cool

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Looking forward to some heroe shots, legion


----------



## whippedcream

ZDC said:


> Did whippedcream ever check in ?


I did. Been crazy busy at work but ready to get back in the woods. 9 days and counting!


----------



## legion_archery

Found a good glassing spot for the evening.. WAY more deer sign over at this second spot! 

My buddy jumped a big 2×2 when we got here, buck was bedded where he could see us get out the truck k from over a mile away









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Good luck brother. Looking forward to some bloody arrow pics!!


----------



## legion_archery

Well we are packed up and move 2.5hrs SE to a different place for a couple days. Just not many deer here, we've seen deer every morning but they are VERY small bucks... 

Got a tip from a guy I know hunting the spot we are headed to, we actually passed this spot up to go where we've been. He missed a 150+ muley and says they are there but not easy to find, SO off we go!!!


Here's a few pics of where we've been























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhcats10

Just a few hours and I’ll be heading to the stand. Weather is looking to be about perfect. I’ll probably get wet on the way in but the rain should break and clear out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

jhcats10 said:


> Just a few hours and I’ll be heading to the stand. Weather is looking to be about perfect. I’ll probably get wet on the way in but the rain should break and clear out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoot a big one


----------



## RH1

jhcats10 said:


> Just a few hours and I’ll be heading to the stand. Weather is looking to be about perfect. I’ll probably get wet on the way in but the rain should break and clear out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I'm envious! Good luck and be safe


----------



## bbaker-25

Good luck


----------



## 25ft-up

jhcats10 said:


> Just a few hours and I’ll be heading to the stand. Weather is looking to be about perfect. I’ll probably get wet on the way in but the rain should break and clear out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did it go?


----------



## jhcats10

25ft-up said:


> How did it go?


He was a no show. Lots of does and fawns but he didn’t show up until about 10:00. Weather looks like it’s going to be a washout today. Tomorrow looks much better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

jhcats10 said:


> He was a no show. Lots of does and fawns but he didn’t show up until about 10:00. Weather looks like it’s going to be a washout today. Tomorrow looks much better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. 
Two more weeks for Wisconsin's opener.


----------



## 25ft-up

One week later and I'd have shot her with an arrow instead of the cannon. 53 years hunting and I still get excited for opening day.


----------



## MO/ARK

25ft-up said:


> One week later and I'd have shot her with an arrow instead of the cannon. 53 years hunting and I still get excited for opening day.


Yep, I'm like a kid waiting on Christmas. I know the season is a marathon, and not a sprint, but I'm ready to shoot out of the blocks!! I drove 9 hours yesterday to scout a place I got drawn for a managed hunt first weekend in Nov. It's a rifle hunt, but everything I found yesterday set up perfectly for the bow. As much as I love opening day, I was reminded yesterday how much I hate spiders in the early season. Man, they were thick. Still really fun to be in the woods looking for sign.


----------



## Tim/OH

legion_archery said:


> Well we are packed up and move 2.5hrs SE to a different place for a couple days. Just not many deer here, we've seen deer every morning but they are VERY small bucks...
> 
> Got a tip from a guy I know hunting the spot we are headed to, we actually passed this spot up to go where we've been. He missed a 150+ muley and says they are there but not easy to find, SO off we go!!!
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics of where we've been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Beautiful out there….good luck man


----------



## 25ft-up

MO/ARK said:


> Yep, I'm like a kid waiting on Christmas. I know the season is a marathon, and not a sprint, but I'm ready to shoot out of the blocks!! I drove 9 hours yesterday to scout a place I got drawn for a managed hunt first weekend in Nov. It's a rifle hunt, but everything I found yesterday set up perfectly for the bow. As much as I love opening day, I was reminded yesterday how much I hate spiders in the early season. Man, they were thick. Still really fun to be in the woods looking for sign.


Hate walking into cobwebs. Have to carry a 4' stick and wave it up in down in front of me when walking or I'll have a face full of webbing and spiders crawling on my head.


----------



## Suncrest08

25ft-up said:


> Hate walking into cobwebs. Have to carry a 4' stick and wave it up in down in front of me when walking or I'll have a face full of webbing and spiders crawling on my head.
> 
> View attachment 7692491


I carry a stick when I walk and I look like a wizzard casting spells as I walk through the woods holding it out in front of me spinning it around 😂


----------



## 25ft-up

Suncrest08 said:


> I carry a stick when I walk and I look like a wizzard casting spells as I walk through the woods holding it out in front of me spinning it around 😂


Spinning them up like cotton candy. I do the same or they still get me


----------



## Tim/OH

Went back to the range to double check the yardage on my sight tape and everything was dead on out to 60…..shot the exodus at 50 and it was also dead on…..I’m ready to go

Tim


----------



## Suncrest08

Tim/OH said:


> Went back to the range to double check the yardage on my sight tape and everything was dead on out to 60…..shot the exodus at 50 and it was also dead on…..I’m ready to go
> 
> Tim


Nice man, I did some shooting today too. I’m ready to rock n roll!


----------



## legion_archery

Tim/OH said:


> Beautiful out there….good luck man


Well tomorrow morning an then we're rolling out for home.... haven't seen anything better here than at the last place personally but onw guy with us seems to have all the luck seeing deer, he saw a 170" buck yesterday evening but couldn't get a shot and then he missed a small buck this morning (he's missed twice now) 

The last place we hunted was a no doe unit and I could have easily killed a doe then we move down here and when I do see deer they are 2+ miles away... very frustrating fur sure!!!

Just gonna drive around and see if we can see something somewhere then try to see where it beds an go after it... but if (most likely) we don't get anything on the ground then we might head to the SE corner of the state in late October for whitetails to try to get the tags filled

Been a very frustrating and disappointing trip to say the least!! Ever other hunter and local person has told us that this is a terrible year for hunting because there has been NO rain and EHD came through last year... I guess the normal rain fall here is 27-32" of rain per year but this year they have had less than 15"

Here is a pic of a GIANT that the guy giving me tips on where to go saw this morning but he was denied permission to hunt where the buck was at









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

4 more days. Heart rate is picking up. Finally getting a good soaking last night and today into tomorrow. Was burying fletching in my old, shot out, 400fps rated target so bought another rated to 520fps. It stopped them but not until fletching sunk in even at 30yds. Good to go.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

25ft-up said:


> 4 more days. Heart rate is picking up. Finally getting a good soaking last night and today into tomorrow. Was burying fletching in my old, shot out, 400fps rated target so bought another rated to 520fps. It stopped them but not until fletching sunk in even at 30yds. Good to go.
> 
> View attachment 7693493
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7693494


Good luck!


----------



## ZDC

You guys are getting me excited. Still have 24 days in Pa. 
6 until I can even think of small game


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> You guys are getting me excited. Still have 24 days in Pa.
> 6 until I can even think of small game


I used to hunt PA, and would just bide my time in NJ until PA opened. Didn't go last year. It got to be too much with traveling back and forth, getting up at 3am, and the bucks in the spots I have on public land in NJ got better as the PA spots got worse. Since most NJ hunters now bait in their backyards with the new laws here allowing it, the deer on public haven't been pressured during bow season. I only see sign of one or two other hunters around, here and there, but haven't ran into anybody in a couple years since the lockdowns when everybody took up hunting during their time off.


----------



## ZDC

I'm on the other side of Pa, most of my spots are under 1 mile from Ohio. ( I'm hoping some big Midwestern bucks accidentally walk over😂) 
It's easy to get permission for farms over on this side and the game lands aren't too bad once you get away from the parking lot. 

Western Pa isn't nearly as pressured


----------



## RH1

Got this buck on a camera I checked yesterday. Crappy picture but he looks pretty good.


----------



## 25ft-up

Nice tines on him RH1. 10pt?


ZDC said:


> I'm on the other side of Pa, most of my spots are under 1 mile from Ohio. ( I'm hoping some big Midwestern bucks accidentally walk over😂)
> It's easy to get permission for farms over on this side and the game lands aren't too bad once you get away from the parking lot.
> 
> Western Pa isn't nearly as pressured


 Seen pics of big bucks taken in wPA. Good luck getting one of the big ones out there.


----------



## RH1

25ft-up said:


> Nice tines on him RH1. 10pt?
> 
> Seen pics of big bucks taken in wPA. Good luck getting one of the big ones out there.


Yes I believe he is a 10.
We had a nice 10 last year that we kept passing on, I'm thinking it may be him.
Hopefully I can let you know for certain on the 24th!


----------



## nelly23

Good news, I found a new lease. Saw one good buck and just got a photo of a really nice one. The other buck I saw when walking the land is a year younger than this one. The land isn't the prettiest but it appears there are good deer in the area.


----------



## nelly23

I should also mention the picture is messed up because I had a bear knock over my camera. Really lucky to have this photo taken at all...


----------



## nelly23

Here is my MN black bear from last friday. 275-300 pounds the butcher thought. Had two others on camera that were a tad bigger but I wasn't going to pass this one up.


----------



## Suncrest08

Congrats on the bear!


----------



## RH1

Great job on a nice bear!


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats! Great bear


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats! Nice size bear. 
Lucky the bear only moved your camera. They've destroyed a couple of mine.


----------



## 25ft-up

Counting down the hours to my first disappointing hunt of the season. Don't want to go where the bucks are until I can shoot one and the spot where I only had does on camera doesn't have a good natural blind spot. Just a dirt mound I can lay behind to hide my body right in the middle of the runs where they can sneak in from behind me. Might end up sitting in the open with back against a tree depending on the wind or sitting at the bend in a drainage ditch with only a close shot as they cross it. Think a bear has been traveling the length of the ditch which could be a problem. It's going to be a, ' I'll figure it out in the dark when I get there' moment. Hope to have 50pts to add soon.


----------



## MO/ARK

Good luck, hopefully you solve that problem and put one in the freezer!


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

25ft-up said:


> Counting down the hours to my first disappointing hunt of the season. Don't want to go where the bucks are until I can shoot one and the spot where I only had does on camera doesn't have a good natural blind spot. Just a dirt mound I can lay behind to hide my body right in the middle of the runs where they can sneak in from behind me. Might end up sitting in the open with back against a tree depending on the wind or sitting at the bend in a drainage ditch with only a close shot as they cross it. Think a bear has been traveling the length of the ditch which could be a problem. It's going to be a, ' I'll figure it out in the dark when I get there' moment. Hope to have 50pts to add soon.


Good luck and enjoy your time in the woods.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Just got this.

One week from tomorrow.


----------



## ZDC

Still have 22 days , luckily early season squirrel opens Monday so I'll have something to take my mind off bow hunting temporarily


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> Still have 22 days , luckily early season squirrel opens Monday so I'll have something to take my mind off bow hunting temporarily



Shot the muzzleloader this morning to make sure it's still sighted in. One less thing on my mind during bow season.


----------



## Suncrest08

25ft-up said:


> Shot the muzzleloader this morning to make sure it's still sighted in. One less thing on my mind during bow season.


I have to get mine sighted in. I got a new CVA Accura and have a BDX sig sight for it. Got em when a sporting goods store was going outa business cheap. Should be a solid setup once dialed in.


----------



## 25ft-up

Suncrest08 said:


> I have to get mine sighted in. I got a new CVA Accura and have a BDX sig sight for it. Got em when a sporting goods store was going outa business cheap. Should be a solid setup once dialed in.


My son was sighting in his new cva with me. Not sure which one it is. He put a leupold gold ring muzzleloader scope on it. Three shots to get in on bullseye and 2 more shots touching the first bullseye. Accurate gun. I didn't care for the ramrod being in a pouch instead of on the gun, though.


----------



## Suncrest08

25ft-up said:


> My son was sighting in his new cva with me. Not sure which one it is. He put a leupold gold ring muzzleloader scope on it. Three shots to get in on bullseye and 2 more shots touching the first bullseye. Accurate gun. I didn't care for the ramrod being in a pouch instead of on the gun, though.


Yep this one has the collapseable rod too, I prefer it in the gun. Will see how it works out. I hope I get mine shooting that good!


----------



## 25ft-up

Just got reminded I have a wedding out of state to go to tomorrow. I thought all this time it was next weekend. There goes hunting until Monday. I'll have another day to prepare now. Maybe I'll go to the doe spot on Sunday and try to figure out a better place to hide without disturbing the area


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> Just got reminded I have a wedding out of state to go to tomorrow. I thought all this time it was next weekend. There goes hunting until Monday. I'll have another day to prepare now. Maybe I'll go to the doe spot on Sunday and try to figure out a better place to hide without disturbing the area


You're still gonna be a few steps ahead ( roughly 20) of me 🤣


----------



## Suncrest08

Haha ya same here, I can hunt the 17th tho in 2B. Doe and buck, have some big bucks on cam in 2B.. but I’ll prob just go on early doe patrol.


----------



## RH1

2 weeks from today boys, I can't frigging wait, 9 day vacation starting on day 1. We have several nice bucks hitting the beans each night. 
I'm getting the skinning shack all cleaned up today and ready to process a deer!


----------



## whippedcream

Opening day here in Maine. Last week felt like fall. Today, low 90s. Hanging til dark tonight and then back at it Monday. Possibly some scouting tomorrow. More of a soul cleansing hang tonight after putting our almost 16 yo dog down this morning. Hoping for some cooler weather the middle of the week to get them moving. Good luck to those lucky enough to have an early start.


----------



## MO/ARK

Hate to hear about the dog... They end up as part of the fam. Good luck on the hunt!

I inventoried my kill kit, replenished supplies, and sharpened knives. Shot both bows a good bit. A good relaxing Sat.


----------



## ZDC

Fall is finally starting to come here in NW Pa
Temps have been no higher than 78 last few days next 10 days we are supposed to have a few days in the 60s ( high temp). 

Maple trees in the yard are changing color and starting dropping it's first leaves last week when we had a nighttime temp in the 40s. 

Between the weather and the guys on AT I'm about to explode impatiently waiting for hunting to open up in PA


----------



## CaliKid663

whippedcream said:


> Opening day here in Maine. Last week felt like fall. Today, low 90s. Hanging til dark tonight and then back at it Monday. Possibly some scouting tomorrow. More of a soul cleansing hang tonight after putting our almost 16 yo dog down this morning. Hoping for some cooler weather the middle of the week to get them moving. Good luck to those lucky enough to have an early start.


So sorry about the family member that must have been tough. 

What part of ME? Those temps are insane. I lived in Winter Harbor years ago and the summers were mid 80s highest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whippedcream

I’m in Scarborough. Summers have been warm state wide. In laws are from the border up north in madawaska. We were up there 2 years ago mid summer and it was the hottest place on the eastern seaboard. I think right around 104 in the shade. 80s overnight. And then there is winter. Took a morning walk with my mother in law at 35 below. I bailed on ice fishing that morning. 

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## 25ft-up

Sorry for your loss wc. Our dogs have always been a part of the family and it's never easy when they go. 
Good luck tomorrow on your hunt. I'll be out for the first sit too. Rainy weather here next couple days. I'll sit in it as long as it isn't a downpour. Going out soon to find a better place to sit. Rain should have washed my scent away by morning


----------



## snoman4

Sorry about your dog Whippedcream, they are almost like a child to us or a brother/sister.

I went from drought to flooding. Over 25" here the last 2.5 weeks. We open Saturday..still in the 90s here with ultra high humidity.





































Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Season starts Thursday for me, not sure how much I will hunt till mid October, might try and get out and get a doe. Haven't got much on trail camera yet but only have a couple out here by the house, will hang some others when I hunt the stands for the first time. Got one property I won't even walk into until Halloween weekend. Only decent one I got on camera, should be a good one in another year


----------



## ZDC

Alright just got back from a quick trip to the game lands to see the area. 

The field boarding the game lands has beans growing, which I love. Good deer sign in the woods around the field. And I found tracks of a few big doe and smaller bucks (probably 2-3 year olds). 

After looking around the field I checked out the pine rows that separate the bedding area and the field and found awesome buck sign.( Wish I brought my phone, I left it in the truck) 

This included a few very fresh rubs as well as multiple sets of tracks. One of them however was from a very large buck.( Probably in the 200 -225 lb range , the tracks were amazingly large) 

Just going off the tracks I think it's safe to assume he will be a shooter , which gives me a backup to target if it doesn't work out with my main target. (Although I'll not hesitate to shoot if he comes into range) 

To top off the great afternoon I took home a little gray.


----------



## 25ft-up

Been out mornings and evenings this week and only seen the tops of the backs of 2 deer walking down a drainage ditch, in range but they didn't come up on my side. They vanished. Doe aren't moving like they were when they had their summer coats. Been too hot and calling for 90 again next week. Been staying out of where I seen nice bucks and trying different places with every sit. No acorns where I was hoping there would be some. Still have a lot of other places to sit. Plan on stillhunting thick cover if it comes down to it. They are laying someplace


----------



## Suncrest08

I went to my one prop and moved some cams around bc I wasn’t getting any action. Found the white oaks that are dropping and started to get pics right away, they def moved off the green and are pounding the oaks in SW Pa


----------



## ZDC

Same up here in NW Pa

Any beans acorns and corn are getting absolutely hammered right now. 

It's a shame my apple tree isn't going to have a good drop this year because it would be a killer spot. Literally


----------



## 25ft-up

Heading to another spot in oaks on a mountainside tonight Haven't hunted it in a few years because it's steep and my knees are bad. Got a few deer in the past there so it's worth the pain to try it again. Holding myself back coming down that mountain every night has a lot to do with why my knees are shot. It's a little cooler today and I haven't been up there at all this year. Hope to get a doe with her guard down. Hope there's acorns


----------



## ZDC

Shoot a fat one 😉


----------



## 25ft-up

Hardly an acorn to be found. My knees were burning when I got back down. There was a nice hole to sit in with my back against a rootball, facing uphill with dropping thermals and a small scrape 25 yds to my left on a deer trail heading up the mountain that's been there ever since I started hunting it 15 years ago. Used to be good with big bucks until somebody bought the property next to it from an anti hunter and shot up all the deer. Sounded like WW3 on that property that year. Hasn't been the same since. No more sanctuary for the deer. Bummer there are no acorns to speak of. had no reds last year and was expecting a decent drop this year. Back to hunting the browse tomorrow.


----------



## Tim/OH

whippedcream said:


> Opening day here in Maine. Last week felt like fall. Today, low 90s. Hanging til dark tonight and then back at it Monday. Possibly some scouting tomorrow. More of a soul cleansing hang tonight after putting our almost 16 yo dog down this morning. Hoping for some cooler weather the middle of the week to get them moving. Good luck to those lucky enough to have an early start.


Sorry about the dog man….


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Bhs are ready to go….they all spin true

2 wasp JakHammers, 2 Exdous and 1 fp in the quiver to start the season with

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Cam caught a bat in mid flight….pretty cool pic


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just checked and made sure that all 3 axis are level on the sight 

I’m ready to rock….good luck everyone 

Tim


----------



## 25ft-up

That's definitely a UFO from mars


----------



## whippedcream

Catching up on a few days of posts. Had an owl somehow on camera a couple weeks back.

Second picture will put points on the board hopefully. It’s a bit warm and I shot it late so I skinned it out up to the neck. We will tastefully drape the cape over in the morning before I check it in, in Maine we still have to physically check deer in, and take some pics that will hopefully count. Only a little guy but it’s points on the board, hopefully, and meat in the freezer. Good luck to everyone else if you had the cool weather come through like we are getting.


----------



## snoman4

whippedcream said:


> Catching up on a few days of posts. Had an owl somehow on camera a couple weeks back.
> 
> Second picture will put points on the board hopefully. It’s a bit warm and I shot it late so I skinned it out up to the neck. We will tastefully drape the cape over in the morning before I check it in, in Maine we still have to physically check deer in, and take some pics that will hopefully count. Only a little guy but it’s points on the board, hopefully, and meat in the freezer. Good luck to everyone else if you had the cool weather come through like we are getting.
> 
> View attachment 7699954
> View attachment 7699968


Congrats you're first on the scoreboard! Need pics of the deer!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

whippedcream said:


> Catching up on a few days of posts. Had an owl somehow on camera a couple weeks back.
> 
> Second picture will put points on the board hopefully. It’s a bit warm and I shot it late so I skinned it out up to the neck. We will tastefully drape the cape over in the morning before I check it in, in Maine we still have to physically check deer in, and take some pics that will hopefully count. Only a little guy but it’s points on the board, hopefully, and meat in the freezer. Good luck to everyone else if you had the cool weather come through like we are getting.
> 
> View attachment 7699954
> View attachment 7699968


Congratulations, from the looks of the arrow, nice shot.


----------



## whippedcream

Well he taped out at a whopping 53 4/8”. Just shy of the book. Lol. Have to finish cutting the meat in the morning with my wife wrapping, then some scouting until I head north for my brother in laws moose hunt. May try to get a little hunting n up there in the big woods of Maine. Will see what the next 2 1/2 months brings.
And he was hard quartering away going up hill. Entered between the last two ribs high and came out at the tip of his sternum. Was rushing a little bit to get him cooled down but possibly lung and some major arteries around the heart.

Good luck this weekend everyone.


----------



## RH1

Great job whipped!!
I have 1 week from today until the opener. 
Temps are looking perfect, lows in the 40s and highs in the 60s for the first week.


----------



## MO/ARK

Heck yeah!!! On the board and meat in the freezer. Congrats!!!


----------



## ZDC

whippedcream said:


> Well he taped out at a whopping 53 4/8”. Just shy of the book. Lol. Have to finish cutting the meat in the morning with my wife wrapping, then some scouting until I head north for my brother in laws moose hunt. May try to get a little hunting n up there in the big woods of Maine. Will see what the next 2 1/2 months brings.
> And he was hard quartering away going up hill. Entered between the last two ribs high and came out at the tip of his sternum. Was rushing a little bit to get him cooled down but possibly lung and some major arteries around the heart.
> 
> Good luck this weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 7700645
> 
> View attachment 7700646


Congratulations, any deer with a bow is a trophy

I think we may be in the lead right now.
I know one team shot a doe and another shot a buck that was brought up to 50 ( as of yesterday morning).

*Edit , team 5 ( I think it was ) had a guy arrow a 120 inch buck. So we are probably going to be in second if nobody else shot anything. He didn't put in your buck whippedcream so I'm not sure if others shot anything or not.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

whippedcream said:


> Well he taped out at a whopping 53 4/8”. Just shy of the book. Lol. Have to finish cutting the meat in the morning with my wife wrapping, then some scouting until I head north for my brother in laws moose hunt. May try to get a little hunting n up there in the big woods of Maine. Will see what the next 2 1/2 months brings.
> And he was hard quartering away going up hill. Entered between the last two ribs high and came out at the tip of his sternum. Was rushing a little bit to get him cooled down but possibly lung and some major arteries around the heart.
> 
> Good luck this weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 7700645
> 
> View attachment 7700646


Congratulations!
Good eating.
Good luck up North.


----------



## Suncrest08

Congrats on the deer! I’m up now with my fist sit, 5 doe and a 5pt so far. Landowner told me buck only or I woulda gladly shot a doe. I’m going out Monday evening for a doe


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats WC ! Almost got my doe last night but no cigar


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> Congratulations, any deer with a bow is a trophy
> 
> I think we may be in the lead right now.
> I know one team shot a doe and another shot a buck that was brought up to 50 ( as of yesterday morning).
> 
> *Edit , team 5 ( I think it was ) had a guy arrow a 120 inch buck. So we are probably going to be in second if nobody else shot anything. He didn't put in your buck whippedcream so I'm not sure if others shot anything or not.


Its nice to take an early lead but this a marathon not a sprint...... if 13/15 of us can get two doe's and a few bucks get mixed in then we will have a shot at winning

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

I went up to out Kansas farm (family literally farm it lol) got two 300gal. tubs of corn to bring back home to Oklahoma and filled two feeders while I was there and put out one camera. Pretty good amount of deer sign so hopefully it will be a good year?! I've got 3-4 bucks up there that should be 160+.... one last year was a 4.5yo 9pt that had an extra mainbeam that then split and he should be really cool this year!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

First pic is the buck with the extra beam, second pic is of a stud 4.5yo that i REALLY want to see this year!! Hopefully I get a pic of the 2nd buck that is where I put the camera
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Mission accomplished. 80lb or so.
















Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats snowman ! Tie an antler cap to the pig and see if we can get some points out of it. Should be good for a laugh anyway


----------



## ZDC

Well 14 day count down in PA.
Got all my arrows shooting like darts ( I shoot that arrow , broadhead, and nock setup at 30 yards and if that arrow groups under 2 inches I put it into the quiver )

Got all the blades back to scary sharp and put them into the quiver. Man can the Lansky get an edge sharp !

Taking 2 Magnus stinger 4 blades and 2 Simmons safaris. Both arrows weight in at ~570 grains










Looking at all the people already going out has me a little jealous 😂.


----------



## 25ft-up

BB down tonight. Thought it was a 1.5 year old doe until I rolled it over. Would have went down anyway. Easy drag for this old man. Now I can hunt bucks.


----------



## Suncrest08

Congrats!!


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> BB down tonight. Thought it was a 1.5 year old doe until I rolled it over. Would have went down anyway. Easy drag for this old man. Now I can hunt bucks.
> 
> View attachment 7701178


Nice one, Looks tasty


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> Nice one, Looks tasty


Tender steaks. Usually make jerky out of the first, or turn into sausage, not this one. Putting whole roasts on the grill


----------



## MO/ARK

Oh yeah!! Congrats! While I love venison anytime, fresh young tender venison is a treat! Hence my avatar, lol.


----------



## snoman4

25ft-up said:


> BB down tonight. Thought it was a 1.5 year old doe until I rolled it over. Would have went down anyway. Easy drag for this old man. Now I can hunt bucks.
> 
> View attachment 7701178


Congrats brother! Fresh backstraps!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Congratulations!! Man is that gonna be some good eating..


----------



## snoman4

Heres a picture pre-death of the hog I killed from a few weeks back on one of the club feeders. Thank goodness it was the only one we have in the club.









Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

MO/ARK said:


> Oh yeah!! Congrats! While I love venison anytime, fresh young tender venison is a treat! Hence my avatar, lol.


 Cut like butter. Kept it real clean, no hairs or crap on the meat when deboning it last night. Meat sat overnight in a cooler with frozen water jugs to keep water off the meat, and ridges in the bottom of the cooler kept the meat out of the blood. Finished the trimming and vacuum sealed it this morning. Dogs are loving their share of the scraps. Sharpening my knife now for tomorrow.


----------



## ZDC

Well took one last camera check behind the house until the season opens. Had my target buck " Crabs" at 30 yards from my stand , 80 yards from my house in daylight yesterday. 

Unfortunately my computer started freaking out and I only made it through 3 pictures on the first card. Hopefully I see more of him once the computer starts working again. ( I'm normally on AT trough my phone ) 









( He's not the PA 11 point 😂)


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations on the deer and pig so far guys

Tim


----------



## ZDC

First pictures of these guys this year. Top one is a 3.5 year old buck who I've been getting pictures of since he was a fawn 

Bottom one is a 2.5 year old who looks lot like how Crabs ( the older 5.5 year old 8 point) did when he was a 2.5 so I'm assuming he is Crabs offspring. I've also been getting pictures of him since he was a fawn.


----------



## bbaker-25

Decided to hit the stand this evening, brought a camera and hung it, so far I saw a scrub buck and a doe. Only thing I will shoot this evening would be a good buck. 90 degrees and under a tornado watch


----------



## 25ft-up

Went in today to where I had a good buck on camera over the summer, just to make sure my blind still had clear shooting lanes. Somebody put up a trail cam 50yds before i get to my spot. Hope he just put it up and won't check it for a while, giving me time to hunt this guy. He has it 8' up and on a slight angle pointing up, so might not see anything except geese. 
Suppose to get rain tomorrow night so maybe he'll move when it does.


----------



## nelly23

Going to hang stands this weekend and then won't start hunting for a couple weeks. Have a few cameras out on the new lease. 3/4 2.5 year old bucks but no real big boys yet....


----------



## 25ft-up

Think I pushed this one out of thick stuff when I was looking for a good place to hide among the crisscrossing trails after hunting on the same morning. Went right by the scrape I have my cam on. Had pics of him there a couple other times but in the late evening. Going to start out tonight after the other bigger buck.


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> Think I pushed this one out of thick stuff when I was looking for a good place to hide among the crisscrossing trails after hunting on the same morning. Went right by the scrape I have my cam on. Had pics of him there a couple other times but in the late evening. Going to start out tonight after the other bigger buck.
> 
> View attachment 7702379


I absolutely love a big 8 point. Just think a big 4x4 looks awesome. 

With the dark rack and big body that's an awesome buck


----------



## bbaker-25

Temps are suppose to drop come mid week, I plan to be out this weekend.


----------



## ZDC

Looking at the weather Wednesday is supposed to be a high of 85 , after that the highest temp for the next 7 days is 64, with all the days having low temps in the 39 - 44. Hopefully it gets a little warmer for a few days before October 1st. That way there is at least a possibility of a big overnight cool down. That should get the deer moving.


----------



## 25ft-up

Was heading out tonight, went about 200yds when thunder, wind, and a downpour came rolling in. ran back to the truck and waited it out. 
Had a buck, that I had a pic of with the 9pt I'm after, come down off the hill 10yds to my right from behind me tonight, walked across in front of me at 10ft away or less. Never looked at me sitting in the bushes with my back against a tree. Would have been my first buck in velvet but I passed. Shot him with the camera when he came back and was 15yds in front of me, then he went back up the hill 15yds to my left.


----------



## 25ft-up

bbaker-25 said:


> Temps are suppose to drop come mid week, I plan to be out this weekend.


calling for rain again Thursday and a 20 degree drop into 60's for a high for friday. Going to feel like hunting season.


----------



## legion_archery

Sure we'd get some of that rain down here, it is DRY!!! Supposed to be about 97° for the next two days then Thursday (1st day of fall) is supposed to be 77° if I knew there was a shooter showing up close to daylight in kansas I'd head up there since season opened last Monday but here in Oklahoma season starts on October 1st every year 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> here in Oklahoma season starts on October 1st every year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Same with PA this year, we can't hunt on Sundays though so it's sometimes moved to the weekend before October 1st.


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> Same with PA this year, we can't hunt on Sundays though so it's sometimes moved to the weekend before October 1st.


I've always been confused by that rule/law, just seems dumb! 

Same people that took God out of school also won't let people hunt on Sundays 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> I've always been confused by that rule/law, just seems dumb!


It's very dumb. It would be nice if we could because that would be the one day that you could go out without worrying about dutchies. 

Also the law makers said they didn't want to allow it because it could put people out for a walk with their dogs at risk.

First if they are worried get a $2 orange vest. Also who walks their dog at 8 am on a December Morning when it's 10 - 20 degrees out.


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> It's very dumb. It would be nice if we could because that would be the one day that you could go out without worrying about dutchies.
> 
> Also the law makers said they didn't want to allow it because it could put people out for a walk with their dogs at risk.
> 
> First if they are worried get a $2 orange vest. Also who walks their dog at 8 am on a December Morning when it's 10 - 20 degrees out.


8am that temp in December, me and my lab (Maximus) will be out duck/goose hunting HAHAHA

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> Same with PA this year, we can't hunt on Sundays though so it's sometimes moved to the weekend before October 1st.


Didn't they start letting you hunt one Sunday during each season? Or did that fall through.


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> Didn't they start letting you hunt one Sunday during each season? Or did that fall through.


Yeah one Sunday for archery season, one for rifle season. I think there is a 3rd one sometime but have no clue when


----------



## bbaker-25

The only law that is just about as dumb is not letting Missouri hunt all day during spring turkey season. What I've heard is that hens go to nest and don't want them spooked off nest, so everyone gets done hunting and goes beat the brush looking for mushrooms.


----------



## 25ft-up

Going after one of the 8's tonight. I heard water splash last night just before dark when I was after the 9pt. Think he's coming out of the cattails and staying in the thick stuff, then crossing a drainage ditch about 50-60yds out in front of me, staying in where it's thick. Going to check that out in the rain tomorrow and set something up to get him crossing the ditch if that's what he's doing. Have a camera out in the open that I'll move down into the ditch. Love playing cat and mouse with them.


----------



## RH1

Well guys tomorrow is my last day of work before I start vacation. I will go in and do my best to convince everyone that I am fully vested and not one bit looking forward to deer season.. I always feel like the bosses eyes are focused on me the week before season starts.,haha. Wait I am the boss!! 
So tomorrow is all AT, wind maps and day dreaming!


----------



## MO/ARK

Tomorrow, the weather is upper 50s in the am... Saturday, when season opens, 70+ with a high of 97... I hate false fall... Lol


----------



## ZDC

We had our false fall last week, 4 days with the high in the 60s and then 4 in the low 80s. 

But I think fall officially started here , thermometer is reading as of right now 39 and high temp for the next ten days are ranging from 58-65.


----------



## 25ft-up

46 this morning but the wind has been howling all day. It was a nice morning to do a little stillhunting and look for more sign. Going tonight to another buck spot I haven't been in yet this year. It's a toss up whether I'll see one of the bears first or the 8pt, or nothing moving in this wind. Good luck to you guys starting tomorrow


----------



## snoman4

Going in the AM..hope to kill a doe this weekend because this storm projected to hit is going to inundate us with water. We are already super wet and flooded so if we get any I will be using Scuba gear and a speargun.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I think you mean spearunmentionable 😂


----------



## legion_archery

I havent been on here nearly as much as I normally would! I work at our store and am the only bow tech and WOW it has been crazy busy for about a month! I'm in the NE corner of Oklahoma and I have to deal with everyone from KS, MO, AR & OK for archery season and the states open in that order and today is opening day for Arkansas. Gotta love how everyone wants til right before season opens!


I always throw it out there for all the teammates that if there is something you need I'll do my best to hook everyone up!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Funny you mention that. Buddy texted last night (opener today as Legion mentioned) can you put this new drop away on my bow real quick and get me set?? SMH. Sure John, come on over. I'm the only one in the group of friends who does bow work. Usually I take care of their stuff in the summer, but there is always one or two the week (or day in this case) before the opener. 

I did get a lot done this morning that needed to get done. And I found a bad valve stem on the 4 wheeler, which will get fixed when I get the replacement tool from Amazon tomorrow. Really glad I found that before I was 10 miles from anywhere.

I got all my broadheads sharpened for both the recurve and compound, and everything is ready for deer killing... But

It's currently 96 degrees... My opener is likely going to be next Sat. Oh well, it's a marathon not a sprint. Good luck If you are getting after them!!


----------



## RH1

First evening for me! Sitting in a pinch where the deer head into the soybeans. Good wind and the beans are still green


----------



## 25ft-up

Good luck RH1. 37* this morning felt real good. Too good. After sitting I decided to go scouting through a thick meadow, pushing through brush and briers, high stepping over laid down grasses and weeds, then climbed the limbs of a pin oak and cleared openings so I could sit on a limb about 10ft up and see the trails better. Was going to go out tonight but was aching all over and too tired. Being old sucks. Got my hunting clothes washed anyway. Going tomorrow between the morning showers to pull out 3 cameras and see what's on them before the heavy rain hits as the front comes through later in the day. Next Saturday I can start hunting in another zone that has more open woods in the mountains, and more deer. Deer can lay down just about anyplace where I'm hunting now and let you walk right by them


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m the only one that works on bows in my group of friends too, I get hit up from people I haven’t spoke to in a while to put on a new string or adjust peep sight. I work for beers, not a bad gig. I enjoy the work too. I’ll be out Monday am for a buck and pm I’ll be for a doe. Good luck everyone!


----------



## RH1

Nice evening, ALOT of deer just not the right one. I ended up seeing 9 does and fawn and 7 different bucks. Good 1st evening until a big ass spider bit me under the arm .
Man does it burn! I hate frigging spiders!!


----------



## Suncrest08

Ugh F spiders !!


----------



## RH1

I hate the sneaky *******s,


----------



## bbaker-25




----------



## RH1

bbaker-25 said:


> View attachment 7705641


All right man!! Congratulations!


----------



## Suncrest08

bbaker-25 said:


> View attachment 7705641


Congrats!!!!


----------



## bbaker-25

Sitting in stand tonight on my place on some beans, was jacking with my phone and this dry doe snuck in on me and was eating beans at 25 yards. Hit her a hair back but the exit hit the back side of one lung


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats!! Good size doe!!


----------



## snoman4

bbaker-25 said:


> View attachment 7705641


Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

looks tasty


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats, bbaker ! Did you have a long tracking job?


----------



## bbaker-25

She went 150 yards probably


----------



## 25ft-up

bbaker-25 said:


> She went 150 yards probably


 That's good. I've had one lung and liver still alive the next day.


----------



## legion_archery

Well finally got a shooter on camera, passed him last year
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's one big crazy looking zebra!! JK
Good luck killing that stud!


----------



## legion_archery

RH1 said:


> That's one big crazy looking zebra!! JK
> Good luck killing that stud!


LOL ya I use an oooooold laptop for my trail cams...

I passed this buck last year when he was a perfect clean 4.5yo 8pt, now he is 5.5yo and made quite the jump this year despite the extremely dry summer! Here is last year vs this year
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Great deer! Good luck!


----------



## nelly23

Got 3 of the 4 stands I wanted to get up done on Friday. Going to get the SW stand hung this week and will start hunting the third week of October.

Still no big bucks on camera. Same 3 bucks that are all 2.5 year olds....


----------



## 25ft-up

That's a nice stud, legion. Put on some junk this year. Good luck with him.

Had 3 doe come in just before light this morning. Snuck up on me on the wet ground. One saw me move my hand to wipe a bug off my face, snorted and walked away. Another closer one snorted a dozen times trying to pick out what spooked the first one. After 5 minutes I started seeing movement. Figured they had to be a group of doe. The first one came back, and I shot a couple when they were 10-15yds away. Still too dark to get a good look at them but the camera was able to pull them out of the dark. Clicks spooked them and they walked away. It was good just to see something.


----------



## ZDC

That closer one is pretty big


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> That closer one is pretty big


Has nice steaks on those hams


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m up for the evening, looking for a big ol doe


----------



## RH1

Man the wind is cranking here. Good evening to catch a big one sneaking around


----------



## 25ft-up

Had very thick bushes to my back tonight, looking down at an overgrown meadow. Had something sneak up behind me in the bushes within 5yd before I heard the hooves as it ran off. Disadvantage of not being in a tree is they constantly sneak up from behind.


----------



## Suncrest08

Had 8 doe work from 100 to 50 yds never had a shot. I’m prob off till state Wide Pa opener on Saturday


----------



## RH1

I had another good night in the stand. Saw 6 doe and fawn, gave a really nice 8pt a free pass tonight solid PnY deer but not what I was looking for tonight.


----------



## ZDC

Well Oct 1 is the first day up in Pa. 

Looking like it's going to be a high of 62 and cloudy. Early morning temps arnt looking too cold ( low 50s , would feel a little better if it was low 40s) but hopefully it being cloudy the deer are moving. 

Going to go for a morning sit my the 8 point, just hoping to see some deer, probably won't see him much less have him in range. I won't shoot anything other than him at that location.

In the afternoon I'm hoping for a doe at the farm. I feel good about my chances there, will probably have the opportunity at one but only going to shoot if it's a big one. ( Only have 3 tags so only big girls for me)


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> Well Oct 1 is the first day up in Pa.
> 
> Looking like it's going to be a high of 62 and cloudy. Early morning temps arnt looking too cold ( low 50s , would feel a little better if it was low 40s) but hopefully it being cloudy the deer are moving.
> 
> Going to go for a morning sit my the 8 point, just hoping to see some deer, probably won't see him much less have him in range. I won't shoot anything other than him at that location.
> 
> In the afternoon I'm hoping for a doe at the farm. I feel good about my chances there, will probably have the opportunity at one but only going to shoot if it's a big one. ( Only have 3 tags so only big girls for me)


Same here in Oklahoma, Oct. 1st opener every year! I'm planning on chewing trail cameras tomorrow morning to see what that buck is doing! If he does what I hope he will do then I think I'll have a real good chance of getting a shot this weekend!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

My 11 year old grandson got it done last evening. 3rd buck in 3 years for him. 
He said 4 bucks came in together and he shot the one he thought was biggest. Lol
Makes me proud!


----------



## ZDC

He might have to take my spot on the team 😂 

Congratulations


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> He might have to take my spot on the team 😂
> 
> Congratulations


Haha, I told him the same thing!


----------



## legion_archery

RH1 said:


> My 11 year old grandson got it done last evening. 3rd buck in 3 years for him.
> He said 4 bucks came in together and he shot the one he thought was biggest. Lol
> Makes me proud!
> View attachment 7708793


What it is ALL about!!!! 

I love hearing the shaking voice of my son on the phone when he calls me saying he just shot a deer!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats to your grandson, RH1. Last year my oldest grandson got his first buck and doe. Makes a grandpa proud


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats RH1!! That's awesome!


----------



## MO/ARK

@snoman4 how'd you ride out the storm? Still with us??


----------



## snoman4

MO/ARK said:


> @snoman4 how'd you ride out the storm? Still with us??


I just returned home today. I am living in my travel trailer while my house is being built. I pulled all my slides in and filled my tanks with water to add extra weight and took all valuables/ documents with me to my brothers. 

Upon returning home this afternoon I hooked everything back up and extended my living room slide and some water was evidently on the roof of the slide because as it extended water came down inside the living area. I also have some damage to the outside wall of the same slide. It pulled away about 2" and looks like one of the bolts pulled out of the wood underneath the slide. My fathers 2 siblings and his niece all live in South Daytona. It looks like all three have lost their homes from flooding.
















Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Man, that's rough. Will be praying for you all.


----------



## snoman4

MO/ARK said:


> Man, that's rough. Will be praying for you all.


Thank you brother. Going to go sit tomorrow for a bit hopefully. 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Will be sitting tomorrow, probably won't have too much happening in the morning. 

It's a 50/50 on if I'll take a doe tomorrow


----------



## MO/ARK

I'll be out in the AM tomorrow too. It's 100% I'll be shooting if it's legal and in range... Lol


----------



## bbaker-25

Had this 12 point, main frame 10 with split brows at less than 15 yards tonight just wasn't quite what I was looking for.


----------



## ZDC

bbaker-25 said:


> Had this 12 point, main frame 10 with split brows at less than 15 yards tonight just wasn't quite what I was looking for.
> View attachment 7709766


We would all say that until it's the late season and we haven't punched a tag yet 😂


----------



## bbaker-25

__





0 new items by Shawn Baker







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## 25ft-up

Getting the heavy rain from Ian in the morning then looks like a break in the bands in the afternoon. I'll be out at some point. Good luck to you all. 
Snowman4, good to see you're still with us


----------



## bbaker-25

Been a slow morning saw a deer pass by down in the brush not sure what it was, then a bobcat killed a squirrel, for about thirty minutes every squirrel around was barking, so it's been rather noisy, kinda blurry cause he is at other end of field


----------



## bbaker-25

All that was left


----------



## ZDC

Hey that's a free squirrel tail. Make some flies or something


----------



## legion_archery

Well I didnt get to go out this morning (wasnt happy about it) my son plays in the high school band and was playing at the away football game last night so we didn't get home til 12:30am then he informed me that he had to be back at the school at 8am to go to a band competition AND then I'll have to drive back to town to pick him up tonight at 11:30pm-12:30am!!! This band thing is pretty dumb lol really cutting into his (and my) hunting time!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

First hunt this year where I didn't see a deer. Was nice and cool this am...high 50's which is early for Florida. Love walking to the stand and not sweating.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m up I’m stand tonight, first Sit at the farm. Today was the opener, I skipped the morning hunt.


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Well I didnt get to go out this morning (wasnt happy about it) my son plays in the high school band and was playing at the away football game last night so we didn't get home til 12:30am then he informed me that he had to be back at the school at 8am to go to a band competition AND then I'll have to drive back to town to pick him up tonight at 11:30pm-12:30am!!! This band thing is pretty dumb lol really cutting into his (and my) hunting time!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The school system has a way to keep them kids busy, my daughter is in preschool and already got to much going on, can't even imagine what is gonna be like when she's in highschool


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> The school system has a way to keep them kids busy, my daughter is in preschool and already got to much going on, can't even imagine what is gonna be like when she's in highschool


You'll want to "beat down" most of the teachers & staff by the time she is in high school!!! I live in a small town in NE Oklahoma and it is SHOCKING how liberal the teachers/staff are!!! There is a mid school counselor that is being "investigated" for selling gay pride shirts and stuff like that at at the school and there is a boy dressed like a girl that is/was using the girls restroom and last week 6 girls beat the crud out of him because he was peeking through the stall doors! Its ridiculous how things are now!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Had a great sit this morning. Nice and cool, almost under dressed. Saw two good sized does that circled me at about 100 yards. Pretty sure they bedded in that thicket, but no way to get through those briars silently to put a stalk. Still a great morning to be in the woods. Got some time off coming, and I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> You'll want to "beat down" most of the teachers & staff by the time she is in high school!!! I live in a small town in NE Oklahoma and it is SHOCKING how liberal the teachers/staff are!!! There is a mid school counselor that is being "investigated" for selling gay pride shirts and stuff like that at at the school and there is a boy dressed like a girl that is/was using the girls restroom and last week 6 girls beat the crud out of him because he was peeking through the stall doors! Its ridiculous how things are now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Lucky for me the county I live in is primarily Republican county and everyone in the school she goes to are the same. Live in a country town of a thousand people and I believe the last presdential election there was 98 percent republic vote. Still a couple weirdos running around but not to horrible


----------



## bbaker-25

Just had a couple bucks graze by me


----------



## ZDC

Well my afternoon was pretty intense...( I'll brake it up into two parts for those of you who don't want to hear me ramble on about chasing deer all over the place😂) 

After getting to the farm ( remember how I said that there were piles of deer there) well walking to my spot I saw 4 deer and heard tons running amuck in the corn. 

After getting situated and not seeing anything for a few hours I decided that it may be the best option to try a spot and stalk on the miles of field edges. 

After doing nothing but spot and chase off 14 deer (all but 2 does) and with 20 minutes of shooting lite left I decided that I had my fun and decided to call it in. 

Well walking down to the truck I spotted 3 does ( one big one , a medium one , and a smaller yearling) at 120 yards. I snuck up to around 80 before the big one caught a whiff of me , the wind had been swirling all day. So I went prone and army crawled to what I thought was 30 yards. Range finder said 29.4. I went onto my knees, drew back , and let it fly on the medium size one. ( The big one was facing directly at me , and why would I shoot a baby)


----------



## ZDC

Remember how I said I there was 20 minutes of shooting light left. Well I immediately got blinded by the lighted nock as soon as it left the sting and I'm not 100% were my arrow hit.( I do know I hit some brush that I hadn't seen) But that surprised me is I didn't get a complete pass through, but the shot sounded good like I had hit ribs. The shot felt great though, just like I'd practiced a million times

She then took off making a big U shape before running back towards me , parallel to me in the adjacent field. And that is were I lost sight of my nock. And about 5 seconds later I heard what sounded like her crashing.

Went to the truck waited for 30 minutes before going and looking for what type of blood was on the ground , quickly found tons of blood and my arrow.( Blood was watery , but it had been raining all day , blood on arrow was thick , I'm thinking it's a liver shot) Backed out and am going back tomorrow to find her. I'm fairly sure she went down , but I just wanted to play it safe. ( Night time temps are high 30s and low amount of coyotes in area so I'm not too worried about meat damage)


----------



## snoman4

Good luck in the AM...the arrow and corn stalks look good. Hopefully you find her quick.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Looks like good blood. She's there somewhere dead


----------



## 25ft-up

She'll be right were you heard her crash. Congrats!


----------



## 25ft-up

Had 2 doe, a fawn and a spike walking around me last night. Only had the same deer on camera all week. Going today to retrieve the cushion I forgot there and hunt closer to the swamps. Haven't seen any big bucks moving lately. They might not move again for a couple weeks until pre rut starts


----------



## Tim/OH

I agree with the others she should be where you heard her crashing…..good blood

Good luck this morning finding her

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I washed all my gear and everything has been hanging up to dry the last 2 days….will try and get out this week for my first hunt of the yr

Will more then likely be a evening hunt

Tim


----------



## ZDC

Well she was actually a he. A little unicorn buck. The antler blended in perfectly with the tall grass.( It was short enough I was able to use an antlerless tag)

I was correct when I said I thought I heard him crash we went ~80 yards, 50 as the crow flies










Shot was much further back than I thought, guts and femoral artery.

Although he isn't the biggest deer ( I knew he wasn't huge but I thought he was a touch bigger, I'd guess 100-110 dressed) I'm glad to have one down on the first day, especially with how bad my last season went.

( Yes I did do the impossible by spot and stalking a deer in a flannel and jeans 🤣)


----------



## RH1

Nice work.. way to stay patient!
Congratulations


----------



## ZDC

That's what you call a PA 10 point


----------



## 25ft-up

Gonna be tender. Was out in a flannel and brown paratrooper pants this morning carrying my canon. Got close with the wind to hide behind.


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats Z! Way to go!


----------



## ZDC

Thanks guys glad it all ended up working out. Ended up with ~50 lbs of meat.

Going to save my other antlerless tags for actual does. And hopefully try to shoot the bigger ones at the farm. ( It's not supper uncommon to see / shoot a doe out there that dressed weighs in the high 130s into the 140s)


----------



## Tim/OH

25ft-up said:


> Gonna be tender. Was out in a flannel and brown paratrooper pants this morning carrying my canon. Got close with the wind to hide behind.
> 
> View attachment 7710768
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7710769


Nice pics man…


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Congrats ZDC….


Tim


----------



## snoman4

ZDC said:


> Well she was actually a he. A little unicorn buck. The antler blended in perfectly with the tall grass.( It was short enough I was able to use an antlerless tag)
> 
> I was correct when I said I thought I heard him crash we went ~80 yards, 50 as the crow flies
> 
> View attachment 7710613
> 
> 
> Shot was much further back than I thought, guts and femoral artery.
> 
> Although he isn't the biggest deer ( I knew he wasn't huge but I thought he was a touch bigger, I'd guess 100-110 dressed) I'm glad to have one down on the first day, especially with how bad my last season went.
> 
> ( Yes I did do the impossible by spot and stalking a deer in a flannel and jeans )


Congrats brother!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Looking at the weather for this weekend, going to be going Friday night, hopefully Saturday morning, and Monday

Friday is calling for a high of 52 ( low 37) and rain all morning, hopefully that has the deer eagerly moving in the afternoon. 

Saturday is calling for a high 51 ( low 35) , partly cloudy 

Monday is going to be a tough warm 60 ( low 41), mostly sunny. 


Hopefully will be able to see a few and just enjoy being out. If I shoot one it will just be an added bonus. Got tons of season left and I just want to enjoy it.


----------



## legion_archery

Well my dad grabbed the card out of my camera up in Kansas and looks like I've got 2 shooters!! They both could really use another year to reach full potential but I just can't pass deer like these!

First 2 pics are of the buck that has everything except a droptine and the second buck is a heavy 10pt with a split G2 making him an 11pt!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Wow...


----------



## RH1

Great looking bucks!!!
Get em buddy


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

legion_archery said:


> Well my dad grabbed the card out of my camera up in Kansas and looks like I've got 2 shooters!! They both could really use another year to reach full potential but I just can't pass deer like these!
> 
> First 2 pics are of the buck that has everything except a droptine and the second buck is a heavy 10pt with a split G2 making him an 11pt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## legion_archery

Cool pic of two bucks from Kansas... buck in the background is a STUD but only 3.5-4.5yo and will likely get a pass this year, actually have two stud 3.5-4.5yo bucks on camera and they are both mid 150's and will get one more year
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

That double Main is cool as heck.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Anyone going out this weekend


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> Anyone going out this weekend


Ya , I will be out Sunday.


----------



## MO/ARK

I'm leaving Sunday after church to head to the woods for a week. One of my all time favorite trips of the year. Last couple years were cut short and I got my butt kicked. But Lord willing this year, I'll get the whole week, and with any grace be squirrel hunting by the end of it because I'm tagged out. Primitive camping, no water, electricity, or phone signal for the most part. Doing a bunch of meal prep today getting ready. Lot of work getting ready for the trip, but totally worth it. After action report to follow next weekend!


----------



## RH1

MO/ARK said:


> I'm leaving Sunday after church to head to the woods for a week. One of my all time favorite trips of the year. Last couple years were cut short and I got my butt kicked. But Lord willing this year, I'll get the whole week, and with any grace be squirrel hunting by the end of it because I'm tagged out. Primitive camping, no water, electricity, or phone signal for the most part. Doing a bunch of meal prep today getting ready. Lot of work getting ready for the trip, but totally worth it. After action report to follow next weekend!


Sounds awesome, my friend and I used to do this up in the mountains in PA.
Good luck and be safe!


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> Anyone going out this weekend


Cold front hitting here today, id love to hunt tomorrow morning but my son has to March in the parade then we are driving to Stillwater to watch the OSU game, so it will be Sunday before I get out but fall break for school starts Wednesday so my son and I will get to hunt for 5 days straight. 

My son is 16 an a sophomore in high school and now it can be hard sometimes to have the "want" to go hunt much without him

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

I went out this evening to a stand I hadn't been to this year, walked through timber as quietly as possible and bumped a good looking buck that was bedded behind my stand, looked like he was 20 inches wide or better. Plan to be out all weekend except Sunday morning. Will be buck hunting in the am


----------



## bbaker-25

In one of my favorite morning stands,was 30 degrees when I left the house this morning


----------



## 25ft-up

Been confined with covid all week. Hope to be back out Monday


----------



## bbaker-25

Very tempting but I think I will wait for a buck


----------



## Suncrest08

bbaker-25 said:


> Very tempting but I think I will wait for a buck
> View attachment 7714356


Dude I want to put some twists in your string to get that peep lined up!!


----------



## bbaker-25

Suncrest08 said:


> Dude I want to put some twists in your string to get that peep lined up!!


Lol, it's bad, I ain't been to the bow shop in so long, of I had a bow shop within an hour drive I would probably go more


----------



## Suncrest08

bbaker-25 said:


> Lol, it's bad, I ain't been to the bow shop in so long, of I had a bow shop within an hour drive I would probably go more


Wish I lived by you I’d get ya squared away in 5 mins!


----------



## legion_archery

.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Ended up seeing 9 this morning 5 does and 4 fawns.


----------



## RH1

I had a great sit last night. 2.5 hours in the stand and saw over 20 deer, 7 different bucks. Had 2 beautiful, definite shooters come out to the field but not nearly close enough for a shot. The wind directions I'm dealing with right now make it impossible to move much closer. I'm going to try a slight change tonight and try to see exactly where there coming from.


----------



## ZDC

I'll hopefully be out tomorrow. Went out yesterday morning and it was pretty uneventful. Had a few walk by before first light and I could actually smell them before I heard them. There were 2


----------



## bbaker-25

Buddy of mine come over last night and brought with him a dozen arrows he said he didn't care for, not sure what he didn't like about them but I think they shot great. Beamen ics 300 cut to 28 inches


----------



## legion_archery

Well headed home from our kansas property, filled feeders, checked stands, changed cards... saying it is dry is a HUGE understatement!!!!!! Walked the whole creek that runs through our property and it was very dried up..... been hearing from a buddy that lives close by that he's been finding a lot of dead deer from EHD

This is a pic of one of the feeders, we always put a salt block in the same spot and the hole is 4×4' almost 2' deep, the deer will get down on there front legs to get to the dirt with salt remaining in it
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> Buddy of mine come over last night and brought with him a dozen arrows he said he didn't care for, not sure what he didn't like about them but I think they shot great. Beamen ics 300 cut to 28 inches
> View attachment 7715114


Man you really REALLY need some new MAD G.O.A.T strings on that Destroyer340

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

bbaker-25 said:


> Buddy of mine come over last night and brought with him a dozen arrows he said he didn't care for, not sure what he didn't like about them but I think they shot great. Beamen ics 300 cut to 28 inches
> View attachment 7715114


I love beman arrows , I'm kinda surprised more people don't shoot them


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Man you really REALLY need some new MAD G.O.A.T strings on that Destroyer340
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I Seriously do, this set of strings are probably seven years Old. I don't think I've even been to a bow shop in 5 years


----------



## ZDC

I'm lucky to get 1.5 - 2 years out of my strings !!!


----------



## bbaker-25

ZDC said:


> I'm lucky to get 1.5 - 2 years out of my strings !!!


I don't shoot at shoots any more and don't start practicing till week before bow season so realistically my string doesn't get much abuse


----------



## bbaker-25

My hunting buddy wanted to go with me tonight so we went to the shack, don't think we will see much, she's not very quiet


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> I don't shoot at shoots any more and don't start practicing till week before bow season so realistically my string doesn't get much abuse


Those look like the original factory string set..... no matter how much you shoot you should still change them after to seasons, it would shock you how much better a bow like you D340 will shoot with a new string set


Gotta figure that a bow string is holding at about 3x the draw weight all the time

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Those look like the original factory string set..... no matter how much you shoot you should still change them after to seasons, it would shock you how much better a bow like you D340 will shoot with a new string set
> 
> 
> Gotta figure that a bow string is holding at about 3x the draw weight all the time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Believe this is vapor trail strings I have on it, definitely not original but definitely need replaced, on a side note we have a deer in field


----------



## Tim/OH

Got a shooter on cam during daylight


----------



## Tim/OH

His g2 has to be like 13+


----------



## bbaker-25

Tim/OH said:


> Got a shooter on cam during daylight


Looks like a good one


----------



## Suncrest08

O ya Tim get after him


----------



## legion_archery

Better get after him fast since he is daylight active 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Had a few does blow at me before legal shooting light and saw a little buck on Pa public land. 

I shot him with my camera. 









Hopefully he survives the almish this year because he'll be good in a year or two.


----------



## whippedcream

Up north this week for some partridge and moose hunting. Walked some woods and there is little to no deer sign up in this part of the state. Pretty demoralizing since I’m getting pics of deer back home. But it’s a good break from the real world and they should be in full rut when I get back. Keep up the good work everyone. Stalked the big 8 last year as he pushed a doe around and just couldn’t get close enough once they got in the thick stuff.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

whippedcream said:


> Up north this week for some partridge and moose hunting. Walked some woods and there is little to no deer sign up in this part of the state. Pretty demoralizing since I’m getting pics of deer back home. But it’s a good break from the real world and they should be in full rut when I get back. Keep up the good work everyone. Stalked the big 8 last year as he pushed a doe around and just couldn’t get close enough once they got in the thick stuff.
> View attachment 7715898
> 
> View attachment 7715899


Enjoy your time in the woods.


bbaker-25 said:


> Believe this is vapor trail strings I have on it, definitely not original but definitely need replaced, on a side note we have a deer in field
> View attachment 7715330


doesn’t get any better than that!


----------



## legion_archery

My son went hunting again this evening, he saw one small button buck...

Said he kept hearing something but couldn't ever see what it was then he finally saw it LOL it was a turtle! I told him that the deer and squirrels have been working together forever an now they've recruited the turtles hahahaha









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Hung a stand after work yesterday…will probably hunt it tomorrow or Thur 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

After looking through cam pics I soon realized what buck that was…here he is in velvet


----------



## ZDC

Those are some nice bucks


----------



## bbaker-25

Out as a family tonight in the shack, I gotta get this girl some camo of she's gonna continue to enjoy hunting


----------



## ZDC

Going out tomorrow night to the farm, I'll hopefully be able to whack a doe. Hopefully this weekend I'm free to hunt Saturday as well.


----------



## ZDC

Weather is looking promising this next week. 

Should have first snow ( probably not much and it won't stay long) next week. Few mornings with temps in the low 30s. Things should start kicking up in NW PA.


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> Weather is looking promising this next week.
> 
> Should have first snow ( probably not much and it won't stay long) next week. Few mornings with temps in the low 30s. Things should start kicking up in NW PA.


Supposed to be in the upper 20's Tuesday &Wednesday morning next week here in NE Oklahoma 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Supposed to be in the upper 20's Tuesday &Wednesday morning next week here in NE Oklahoma
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'd rather be in the 20s than lower 30s. 
These cold fronts get the deer moving, and I personally don't mind the cold.


----------



## legion_archery

Looks like I'll need to buy a fall turkey tag









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Looks like I'll need to buy a fall turkey tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That buck is thinking of buying one too 🤣


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> That buck is thinking of buying one too [emoji1787]


The turkeys have him surrounded lol the feeder is empty and he is next on the menu lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

The turkeys are saying " looks tasty"


----------



## 25ft-up

Going out tomorrow. Going to be in the 30's and I'm feeling pretty good now. Hoping the rain didn't put the river over my boots. No acorns on the hills, so I'm going to have to make changes if tomorrow is as bad as the rest of the season has been. Haven't seen much scraping or rubs or deer anywhere. Good luck tomorrow to everyone going out


----------



## legion_archery

25ft-up said:


> Going out tomorrow. Going to be in the 30's and I'm feeling pretty good now. Hoping the rain didn't put the river over my boots. No acorns on the hills, so I'm going to have to make changes if tomorrow is as bad as the rest of the season has been. Haven't seen much scraping or rubs or deer anywhere. Good luck tomorrow to everyone going out


When the acorns have/are falling and it rains I go to the bottom of the steep draws because the rain washes the acorn down and concentrates them and the deer go there for easy picking

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

In the tree for the first time this season

Tim


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Tim/OH said:


> In the tree for the first time this season
> 
> Tim


We will be out this afternoon. Lows in the 20’s high 40ish good winds and cloudy.
Should be good.


----------



## bbaker-25




----------



## ZDC

Looks good


----------



## bbaker-25




----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty

Nice one


----------



## RH1

Great job!!

Good luck guys. 
I'm heading out after work today


----------



## legion_archery

Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Weather next week looking great!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

I'm the blue dot. It's a good funnel into a series of timbers, open fields on both sides are standing beans


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Weather next week looking great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


A couple days this week I would love to be in a stand but saving vacation till closer to rut


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You should feel proud, I called the bow shop last week and ordered me string and cables, should be in the end of this week or beginning of next. Went with red and blue vapor trail.


----------



## Tim/OH

bbaker-25 said:


> View attachment 7718824


Congrats on the doe


----------



## Tim/OH




----------



## ZDC

Wednesday is supposed to rain all morning till around 1. With those lower temps and the deer in their beds all day I'd love to head out to the farm in the evening. 

It's unlikely I'll be able to make it out until Saturday, but by that time it will already be warmer


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats on the doe bbaker ! 
Couldn't cross the river this morning to check my camera on a scrape. Ended up scouting most of the day and found no good buck sign, or deer, or acorns anywhere. Top or bottom of the mountains, or along a river bottom. No old scrapes are getting worked, except the one I put the camera on got raked just a little. No rubs anywhere. Never seen such little amount of sign at this time. Bucks are usually starting to roam now.


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats BBaker! 
Just got home from a great trip!! Shot a doe and what I thought was a second doe. Turned out to be a button. Oh well, good eats. It was hot, hot, and acorns were scarce. But once I found a few, the deer read the script. After I tagged out (2 deer limit on this place) I stuck around trying to put a buddy on deer and I killed some squirrels. Been a long time since I toted a 22 through the woods looking for bushy tails. That was a lot of fun too! Heck of a blessed week to be in God's woods!!


----------



## RH1

Great job guys. I seen a bunch of deer tonight, 5 buck and 7does. Had a 2 year old absolutely going crazy chasing every doe he saw and fought with 2 other bucks.
He walked by me panting like it was November!


----------



## bbaker-25

Congrats on the deer mo/ark. Think I'd rather skin ten deer than I would one squirrel. Been along time since I hunted them, fun and good eating I just can't stand cleaning then


----------



## legion_archery

Well my son shot a doe tonight, guess I better start hunting can't let him show me up (again LOL)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

I shot a doe last night on this controlled hunt, back out this am for a buck. Good luck everyone !


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats to your son legion, and congrats on the doe suncrest!! Love watching freezers full up!


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty guys


----------



## ZDC

This weekend wasn't great for me. Friday night and Saturday morning we're both way windier than in the weather forecast and that had everything bedded down. It calmed down last night but I kicked a doe up walking in and a hour or 2 later a dog chased away a doe that was coming my way.( Wasn't going to shoot the doe but it's frustrating)


----------



## bbaker-25

Congrats on doe suncrest, good luck to those who are hunting this morning


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats MO, Suncrest, and to your son legion. Hunting is starting to pick up. Love seeing the success pics


----------



## 25ft-up

Found my deer sleigh'r today while scouting a park that only opens for 8 days of muzzy in Nov and January bow. Wasn't sure where I had left it last year or when. Bear found it first and it now has a few more holes it. Ordered another last week since I didn't expect to find it. Now I can hide the old one way back someplace and keep the other mobile. They work pretty good and it's better on my knees not to make the extra trip to the truck for the sled. Back to hunting tomorrow if the rain holds off.


----------



## ZDC

My target buck is back. Every year for about a month and a half he goes missing. This year he was gone a little bit longer to return. However he finally returned ( I found some tracks of his in the mud as well as this rub) 









I'm 5'9" and the highest point on the tree was about color bone hight. I'm guessing a little under 5 feet high. It was pretty fresh , few days, I found some shavings about 10 feet away. They probably got moved by the heavy wind yesterday.


----------



## Tim/OH

Back out for a evening hunt…little windy and warm out


Tim


----------



## bbaker-25

Daughter wanted to take her friend so I left my bow at home and let the wife just bring her bow, within five minutes five big gobblers showed up at 40 yards and of course we have never practiced that far with her bow. At least they are having fun


----------



## bbaker-25

Had a really big six point come in, really not even sure where he came from, I looked out the kids window and he was standing there trying to figure out where all the noise was coming from. I told the wife to grab bow there's a buck and the kids jumped up yelling where's the deer...... Well he is running across pond damn now. That deer is probably 3 counties away now. Lots of fun was had though


----------



## snoman4

bbaker-25 said:


> View attachment 7718824


Congrats brother!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

MO/ARK said:


> Congrats BBaker!
> Just got home from a great trip!! Shot a doe and what I thought was a second doe. Turned out to be a button. Oh well, good eats. It was hot, hot, and acorns were scarce. But once I found a few, the deer read the script. After I tagged out (2 deer limit on this place) I stuck around trying to put a buddy on deer and I killed some squirrels. Been a long time since I toted a 22 through the woods looking for bushy tails. That was a lot of fun too! Heck of a blessed week to be in God's woods!!
> View attachment 7719173
> View attachment 7719174
> View attachment 7719175
> View attachment 7719177


Congrats on the filled freezer!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Suncrest08 said:


> I shot a doe last night on this controlled hunt, back out this am for a buck. Good luck everyone !


Congrats on the doe brother.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Well this has been a trying season. After killing my hog the next Saturday I shot a doe from the same stand. She ran 40 yards and hit the swamp water. Looked all day and never found her. Shot sounded like I caught off side leg. Didn't think to check flight as I chalked it up to losing blood in the water. Fast forward to last Saturday, same stand at 8:30 AM. A nice buck came in to the south of me 75 yards away going from West to East. Once he was out of view in the pines to the East I turned my can call over 3 times and then caught movement to my right, which was north. My target buck was circling me 75 yards away. The original buck walked back out of the pines, into the creek swamp head from the South, and circled 75 yards out towards my front. They moved towards each other and stood straight to my front now 65 yards away and 35 yards apart. Both bristled up and started stiff legged walking towards each other. 15 yards apart and they both start tearing the ground up. Leaves were flying every where. They then met and locked up for 20 seconds or so. Both backed off and then pawed the ground again. They met a second time and pushed each other for about 25 seconds. They are now at 55 yards away from me. They meet a third time and push for 20 to 30 seconds. Once they separate they are 50 yards away and I can see my target bucks vitals. I place the 50 yard crosshair and hear the sound of a hit. I waited an hour and found my bolt. It had lots of meat and greasy fat on it. I walked to the edge of the pines 25 yards from the bolt and marked blood. Backed out for another hr and then followed decent dark blood for 250 yards through the pines. After marking last blood I backed out and called a tracking dog. We went in at 8pm. Dogs immediately took up the trail from first marked until last marked blood. We went another 3/4 of a mile until they lost the scent. I was sick to my stomach until Monday when he showed back up on camera at a feeder 300 yards away in the pines. Shot went across the front leg and brisket. 

Took the xbow out Monday night and completely missed the target at 25 yards, losing the bolt. Shot was way left. Being a crossbow newbie I took it to the shop because the serving didn't look good and wanted them to check timing. I went yesterday morning. They checked everything and found nothing wrong. They have a large range target. Three shot group at 20 yards less than an inch apart, but 20" left. Got it all dialed back in and shot broad heads to 50 yards. First 2 deer shot at with a crossbow and recovered neither. I didnt miss or lose 2 with my compound in 10 years. Still do not know what caused the scope to be off 20" because it did not drop, fall, or hit anything to my knowledge.

Leave for Kentucky on Thursday. Hopefully my luck will change. Going to check my zero often after this lesson learned. Hopefully next year I'll be able to shoot my compound again.

Photo of buck..then blown up showing the wound. Here is him on another camera and feeder in some pines 1/2 mile away a few weeks prior in the daylight. Would have been my largest Florida buck.























Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> Daughter wanted to take her friend so I left my bow at home and let the wife just bring her bow, within five minutes five big gobblers showed up at 40 yards and of course we have never practiced that far with her bow. At least they are having fun
> View attachment 7719729
> 
> View attachment 7719728


Man I know people probably say it to you all the time (they told me too) 

You gotta enjoy kids when they are small!! I didnt think that mine would grow up that fast and now my oldest son is 16yo and my youngest son is 9yo and it Flys by!!

Here is a pics of my son, 8 vs 14yo
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

My son shot another doe tonight. My dad also shot a doe tonight but he hit his doe back at the last rib broadside and then jumped her a little over an hour later so he's gonna go look for her in the morning

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Believe me legion I'm soaking it all in, we had planned to not have kids and 4 years ago we changed our minds and decided to have just one. I don't want to miss anything, she's gonna turn out full Tom boy I'm afraid. She goes with me everywhere. She's completely spoiled but I really don't care


----------



## snoman4

legion_archery said:


> My son shot another doe tonight. My dad also shot a doe tonight but he hit his doe back at the last rib broadside and then jumped her a little over an hour later so he's gonna go look for her in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congrats to your son for his one doe. Good luck to him recovering the doe he shot tonight.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

snoman4 said:


> Congrats to your son for his one doe. Good luck to him recovering the doe he shot tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Both my sons doe's went less than 50yds, my dad hit his a little back and we'll go look for it in the morning 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Both my sons doe's went less than 50yds, my dad hit his a little back and we'll go look for it in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good luck


----------



## ZDC

Weather is looking weird for the weekend and next week. 

Next 2 days we are supposed to get snow and freezing rain. Friday the high temp is supposed to go up almost 30 degrees and it's supposed to stay that way for about 5 days.

Hopefully those temps tank after the 5 warm days


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Both my sons doe's went less than 50yds, my dad hit his a little back and we'll go look for it in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congrats to your boys and good luck on the recovery


----------



## legion_archery

Well first time up a tree for this year! There is deer sign all around this stand and right under it! The deer have been in here hamming the acorns, I just hope they don't get to close, I dont like deer getting within 20yds









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Well, if they do get inside 20, teach em a lesson they won't forget!


----------



## 25ft-up

Good luck on the recovery, legion.

Snowman. I went through the same thing first year using a crossbow. Hit too far back on my first deer and seen a bear get on the blood trail about 80yds ahead of me. He pushed that doe out of her bed and they went running through a swamp toward houses. Couldn't find a speck of blood after where she had bed. Totally missed the second deer. I had rushed to get the crossbow couple days before the season after tearing a muscle, and only got it sighted in with field points. Broadheads flew way differently. There is definitely more to the learning curve than most think. Had to pass on my target 9pt buck that year standing broadside in the open at 5yds because I couldn't shoot around the tree I was in with the horizontal limbs. Dead buck if I had the compound. I took to hunting only on the ground after that


----------



## nelly23

Going to start hunting hard next week. Have a few nice bucks on camera but no real show stoppers.

Suppossed to be real warm here in MN/WI this weekend. After that pushes out I will be hunting hard for 2 straight weeks.


----------



## ZDC

nelly23 said:


> Going to start hunting hard next week. Have a few nice bucks on camera but no real show stoppers.
> 
> Suppossed to be real warm here in MN/WI this weekend. After that pushes out I will be hunting hard for 2 straight weeks.


Supposed to get warm in NW Pa as well 

I'm going to be hunting harder towards the end of the month. Bucks are definitely ready to mate. Now we just need to wait for the does.


----------



## 25ft-up

Should have gotten my PA license. Wife called her uncle for his birthday and he said he saw 2 big bucks on the farm today. He's 98 and still seeing deer while I can't find a tail.


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> Should have gotten my PA license. Wife called her uncle for his birthday and he said he saw 2 big bucks on the farm today. He's 98 and still seeing deer while I can't find a tail.


Got get it now. Still plenty of season. Party doesn't end till February


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> Got get it now. Still plenty of season. Party doesn't end till February


I would have If I tagged out on the only buck I seen about a month ago in NJ. Still have this NJ tag to fill, and then another bow tag starting the end of the month, and then muzzleloader starts early Nov. There has been nice bucks up there in the past but also have nice bucks here to hunt if I can find where they went


----------



## ZDC

25ft-up said:


> I would have If I tagged out on the only buck I seen about a month ago in NJ. Still have this NJ tag to fill, and then another bow tag starting the end of the month, and then muzzleloader starts early Nov. There has been nice bucks up there in the past but also have nice bucks here to hunt if I can find where they went


There are big bucks in Pa ( if you can believe that) that are waiting for you to put a hole in them


----------



## 25ft-up

ZDC said:


> There are big bucks in Pa ( if you can believe that) that are waiting for you to put a hole in them


Right around Nov 3rd was always a good time to see them chasing out there.


----------



## Suncrest08

Plenty of big bucks in Pa it’s a sleeper state, everyone has a different “big buck” but 130” is very common and have seen and took many in the 140-150 range


----------



## ZDC

I'll be heading out to game lands that I checked out during squirrel season. Hopefully get a crack at a doe


----------



## MO/ARK

I'm back to weekends only til Thanksgiving. Nice thing is, every other week is a three day weekend! Ready to get back after em


----------



## 25ft-up

In the upper 20's this morning. Still cold out. Feels like rut season. Had a NJ 11pt come around from behind me this morning. Got a 20 yd shot off










with the camera


----------



## ZDC

Good shot placement


----------



## whippedcream

bbaker-25 said:


> Congrats on the deer mo/ark. Think I'd rather skin ten deer than I would one squirrel. Been along time since I hunted them, fun and good eating I just can't stand cleaning then


Squirrels aren’t bad the way I was taught. Cut all the way around the middle. Peel it back top and bottom. Cut off at the ankles, neck and tail.


----------



## ZDC

Forgot my glasses ( I can see without them I just have a hard time seeing at long distance) so set up my farthest shot is going to be 15 yards. 

I'm just hoping to see a few. If I'm lucky to shoot one


----------



## 25ft-up

whippedcream said:


> Squirrels aren’t bad the way I was taught. Cut all the way around the middle. Peel it back top and bottom. Cut off at the ankles, neck and tail.


pull the hide away from the body all the way around the middle of the squirrel. Hold the hide in the middle and pull the front and rear legs, tail, and head out of the hide. Takes a minute.


----------



## ZDC

Would have loved to be able to go out this morning


----------



## snoman4

Im north of Atlanta heading towards Chattanooga heading to Grayson County Kentucky. Muzzy61 from here on AT is with me. Hooe our hunt goes great!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Got both my sons deer pressed, was planning to manly make burger but the grinder wouldn't work so we didn't make any burger tonight









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty

I need to get a new grinder myself. I have about 15 ish lbs of cut and cubed meat sitting in the freezer waiting to get ground.


----------



## ZDC

Going out this evening to hunt over the mock scrape I made. Not sure if I'll see anything ( I would love to get eyes on the big 8 point) , but just happy to be able to get out.


----------



## RH1

Good luck ZDC


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty
> 
> I need to get a new grinder myself. I have about 15 ish lbs of cut and cubed meat sitting in the freezer waiting to get ground.


Ya I've probably got 50lb of meat to grind!!! I have a 3f grinder with a 5" tube and it will grind 50lb in under 2 minutes!!! But they have built so many house the last few years around me that there just isn't enough power now to run my grinder

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Ya I've probably got 50lb of meat to grind!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sounds tasty

Do you grind up the roasts / some of them


----------



## MO/ARK

Saw 4 does/fawns and a spike this morning. 80 yards. Gonna tweak my spot a bit in the am, and see if the do the same thing.

Good luck @snoman4


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> Ya I've probably got 50lb of meat to grind!!! I have a 3f grinder with a 5" tube and it will grind 50lb in under 2 minutes!!! But they have built so many house the last few years around me that there just isn't enough power now to run my grinder
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I had to run a dedicated line to run my grinder and vacuum sealer off of. I've had 0 issues since, maybe try that


----------



## 25ft-up

Finally got across the river and pulled my camera out. Didn't see any scraping going on where there was a good scrape last year. Leaves covered it up before I got there. I'll be going back there again, if I can get across the river after all the rain we're suppose to get this coming week. Month is off


----------



## RH1

Ok.guys I got a bug one on camera but can not figure out how to post the videos. 
He's big!! If anyone can help me through posting a video I will share.


----------



## 25ft-up

RH1 said:


> Ok.guys I got a bug one on camera but can not figure out how to post the videos.
> He's big!! If anyone can help me through posting a video I will share.


Not sure if you can without going through youtube or another hosting site. They only allow pics to be uploaded that are within a certain size. I'd think a movie would be too big


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> Sounds tasty
> 
> Do you grind up the roasts / some of them


I normally make the roasts into steaks, but I do keep some for roasts, I try to make as much into steaks as possible cause I can always grind steaks into burger if needed

This is what it normally look like when I get done processing a deer









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

MO/ARK said:


> Saw 4 does/fawns and a spike this morning. 80 yards. Gonna tweak my spot a bit in the am, and see if the do the same thing.
> 
> Good luck @snoman4


Thanks brother.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

Just take a screen shot of the video and post some pics


----------



## RH1

Hey guys I did my best with the screen shots..
What do you think!


----------



## RH1

Here are a few more from another camera


----------



## ZDC

I think that they look tasty

Put an arrow in one


----------



## Suncrest08

Looking good! Get an arrow in one!


----------



## ZDC

Those guys put to shame the ones I'm after


----------



## legion_archery

I'd like to see that tall 8pt that still has velvet in another year!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Went out this morning and had six coyotes chasing a four point. I arrowhead one and he ran about twenty yards and died, the other five ran over to him and started thrashing him around the timber eating his guts. There was too much brush to get a shot at the other five. I've shot tons of coyotes and never saw them behave like this. I've had the coyote I've shot bite at their own guts but never other coyotes


----------



## bbaker-25

Looks like a good one rh


----------



## MO/ARK

legion_archery said:


> I'd like to see that tall 8pt that still has velvet in another year!!


Agreed. However, that buck from the video... He's a slammer. I heard he said bad things about your momma. Probably need to put an end to that! 😂


----------



## ZDC

bbaker-25 said:


> Went out this morning and had six coyotes chasing a four point. I arrowhead one and he ran about twenty yards and died, the other five ran over to him and started thrashing him around the timber eating his guts. There was too much brush to get a shot at the other five. I've shot tons of coyotes and never saw them behave like this. I've had the coyote I've shot bite at their own guts but never other coyotes
> View attachment 7723384


That doesn't look tasty

Make a nice hat


----------



## RH1

bbaker-25 said:


> Went out this morning and had six coyotes chasing a four point. I arrowhead one and he ran about twenty yards and died, the other five ran over to him and started thrashing him around the timber eating his guts. There was too much brush to get a shot at the other five. I've shot tons of coyotes and never saw them behave like this. I've had the coyote I've shot bite at their own guts but never other coyotes
> View attachment 7723384


Great job! Kill em all


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> That doesn't look tasty
> 
> Make a nice hat


What, you aren't a fan of coyote casserole!!


----------



## CaliKid663

On the board but only 77 7/8. Only get to hunt 3 days this year, so got lucky and arrowed a small buck only a few hours after I got off the plane in Maryland lol. Headed to VA tomorrow and hoping to arrow a doe tomorrow or another maybe a buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbaker-25

Went out tonight and saw a few small bucks, was hot and the timber is full of acorns. Deer aren't moving around much for food, the bucks tonight ate acorns for an hour in front of me and only took about five steps, next weekend things should really pick up here and I will start having some all day sits to try and score on a good buck


----------



## bbaker-25

CaliKid663 said:


> On the board but only 77 7/8. Only get to hunt 3 days this year, so got lucky and arrowed a small buck only a few hours after I got off the plane in Maryland lol. Headed to VA tomorrow and hoping to arrow a doe tomorrow or another maybe a buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations on the deer


----------



## legion_archery

30+ mph winds today and again tomorrow so probably won't be hunting tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I'm headed to the stand shortly for my first morning sit of the season, hopefully I see one of those I posted at 20 this morning!


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> 30+ mph winds today and again tomorrow so probably won't be hunting tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's perfect for spot and stalk in the corn. If you have access to standing corn


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats Cali!!! Good luck getting after them in Va!


----------



## snoman4

CaliKid663 said:


> On the board but only 77 7/8. Only get to hunt 3 days this year, so got lucky and arrowed a small buck only a few hours after I got off the plane in Maryland lol. Headed to VA tomorrow and hoping to arrow a doe tomorrow or another maybe a buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats Cali!

Slow in Kentucky right now..seen lots of does and their fawns. Landowner I'm hunting on doesn't want does shot...so its 130 plus for me.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Wood's were dead for me this morning. 3 hours and 0 deer. I think this warm spell has slowed them down


----------



## snoman4

RH1 said:


> Wood's were dead for me this morning. 3 hours and 0 deer. I think this warm spell has slowed them down


Its 78 here..saw a doe fawn and button buck this am. Muzzy61 saw a 4 point this am.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Next cool snap and it's going to get really good


----------



## legion_archery

Supposed to start raining about 7am tomorrow and they are calling for 1.75" of rain tomorrow, sure hope it rains that much!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats cali and good luck in Va ! 
Suppose to rain in the morning here too, but it was also suppose to rain today and we got zip. Will be out across the river in the morning as long as it doesn't rain, looking for the 10pt


----------



## MO/ARK

Back to the salt mines for me tomorrow. But til this weather decides it's actually fall, and not still summer, I'm not terribly heart broken. It is getting to the good time of year though... Ruts coming quick!


----------



## ZDC

MO/ARK said:


> . It is getting to the good time of year though... Ruts coming quick!


Every year seems to go faster. I feel like it was just yesterday that I was 12 and had my 20g shotgun with slugs and was walking into the deer woods for the first time. 

I am definitely excited for the rut though. But I'm not going to wish away the pre rut


----------



## 25ft-up

Raining. tomorrow rain, wed rain. Just when it starts heating up. Going to get out when there are breaks. Never know when a buck will be cruising now


----------



## snoman4

Well last night was an awesome hunt. Sunset was at 5:58 pm and a really nice buck walks in at 6:26 which was two minutes until the end of legal shooting light. I couldnt tell if he was an 8, 10, or bigger. Buck was behind the feeder working a scrape. I could see him pretty good in my binoculars as he was facing me straight on. Texted Muzzy61 and Nate to say I was trapped by big buck. Nate pulls the cell camera up, and tells me to shoot him its the big 10. Had to wait on him 30 mins to leave the area because he worked several scrapes within 50 yards of the feeder while sniffing the ground everywhere like a good bloodhound. If he had turned broadside when he first came in I could have killed him. It was awesome to almost kill a great buck. Here are a few pics of him in front of the camera and our text conversation.
















Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

So close, snowman. Hope you get another crack at him


----------



## legion_archery

Been there, I've felt that pain!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Hope you get another shot snoman 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Different bucks have been showing up on cam the last few nights, no shooter though 

Weather has been real warm, in the high 70s smh

I hunted sat morning and seen 2 fawns, heard a deer grunting but could never lay eyes on it through the thick stuff, didn’t hunt in the evening because of a family Halloween party

Took Sunday off and might get back out tomorrow evening

The woods are about to come alive


Tim


----------



## ZDC

Tim/OH said:


> Took Sunday off and might get back out tomorrow evening
> 
> The woods are about to come alive
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey, I took Sunday off to... But not by choice 😂

I'm excited for this weekend, things should really kick off this weekend. Even if I don't shoot anything, I would love to see a few does get chased around.


----------



## nelly23

Last day of work then going to start to hunt hard for 2 weeks......

Warm front just moved out of here so hopefully this colder weather will help get them moving a little more and earlier.

I am going to hunt northern MN tomorrow and Thursday. Then hunt Friday at the Camp Ripley military base. Then head home and focus on WI for the next 8-10 days.

In MN I will shoot any 8 point or better I see. Lots of wolves in the area and no AG so the bucks don't get to big up there. In WI I will be holding out for a 130 or better.

Best of luck to all of you guys and congrats to those that have already had luck!!


----------



## ZDC

nelly23 said:


> Last day of work then going to start to hunt hard for 2 weeks......
> 
> Warm front just moved out of here so hopefully this colder weather will help get them moving a little more and earlier.
> 
> I am going to hunt northern MN tomorrow and Thursday. Then hunt Friday at the Camp Ripley military base. Then head home and focus on WI for the next 8-10 days.
> 
> In MN I will shoot any 8 point or better I see. Lots of wolves in the area and no AG so the bucks don't get to big up there. In WI I will be holding out for a 130 or better.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you guys and congrats to those that have already had luck!!


Whack a few big ones


----------



## 25ft-up

Was able to cross the river this morning and sat watching the 10pts scrape. Only had a spike hang around at 30yds for a bit. He kept looking toward the swamp and I kept hoping it was the 10pt he was looking at. Checked the scrape on the way out and it had been cleared of leaves, freshly worked. Thought I heard something run off as I approached in the dark but was hard to tell in the wet leaves. 










My blind there


----------



## snoman4

Had another close encounter Monday evening. About 10 minutes before sunset I saw something moving down a field edge where an 8 point and 4 point had just gone to. The deer walks out into the uncut beans about 20 yards into the field heading straight for me and at that point I see how massive his body is. I pick up the binoculars and see he has a huge main frame but cant tell a ton of detail about him. Hes facing me and stops at about 40 yards out. All of a sudden he just runs about 50 yards deeper into the beans on the crest of the hill, skylining him. I can see his left side is a very nice 4pt side but cant tell much about his right side. He stands there a few minutes and looks around. He then starts scent trailing all over the bean field until dark. Dont think he got a whiff of me but there could have been a swirl of wind that gave him a small scent or he got the smell of a hot doe. A few recent pics of him to look at and some velvet pics.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

He looks very old, snowman. Could be declining in rack size. Time to put him in the freezer


----------



## snoman4

25ft-up said:


> He looks very old, snowman. Could be declining in rack size. Time to put him in the freezer


Yeah he is a tank of a body. When I first saw him I thought one of the neighbors steers got loose. 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Well when I came home yesterday I was met with my hunting bow on the floor. The mount they kept it on the wall had given way. 

Lucky bow is fine, checked it over thoroughly. However the sight was destroyed, must have taken the full force of the fall. Ordered a new sight but not sure if I'll have enough time to get it on and sight in by Saturday. 

So I took out my backup bow to see what I could do with it. 100 shots yesterday, 100 shots today. It came back like throwing a ball, shooting great 20 yards and in. With a little luck maybe I'll be able to take a fat doe. ( All that's been coming into range this year is young ones and small bucks😂)


----------



## Tim/OH

ZDC said:


> Hey, I took Sunday off to... But not by choice 😂
> 
> I'm excited for this weekend, things should really kick off this weekend. Even if I don't shoot anything, I would love to see a few does get chased around.


Lol me too…..yeah I’m hunting all weekend 

I’m in the tree now, the temps have dropped 25 degrees since yesterday

Tim


----------



## snoman4

Tim/OH said:


> Lol me too…..yeah I’m hunting all weekend
> 
> I’m in the tree now, the temps have dropped 25 degrees since yesterday
> 
> Tim


They sure have...crazy thing is I have seen less deer with the cold weather than I did in the hot...almost on hour 12 in the stand. Got in at 530 am central getting out at 630 central. Back to Florida tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

New sight came in, only had time to get it dialed in for 10 and 20. From what I can tell from the 10 shot I took it is better than my old sight. Especially in low light situations. Man have technology in even sights changed in the last 5 years😳.


----------



## Suncrest08

Shot another doeski


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats suncrest! Great shot too!

Rain here forecasted all weekend, so I'm going to try to sneak out of work a couple hours early tomorrow. Get a few hours in where I can


----------



## CaliKid663

Just added another 50 pts tonight











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MO/ARK

Heck yeah, Congrats!!


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> New sight came in, only had time to get it dialed in for 10 and 20. From what I can tell from the 10 shot I took it is better than my old sight. Especially in low light situations. Man have technology in even sights changed in the last 5 years[emoji15].
> 
> View attachment 7726776
> 
> View attachment 7726777


10yd & 20yd pins??? You should have one pin 0-20yds 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Great job guy's. I had a rough day yesterday 
6 hours between morning and evening sirs with 0 deer seen. Man my bad knee is really effecting me this season. It took me nearly 25 minutes yesterday afternoon to get my mobile set in the tree. I probably made enough noise just moaning and groaning to scare every deer on the ridge.
I start vacation next Saturday so hopefully the swelling is down by then! Haha


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> 10yd & 20yd pins??? You should have one pin 0-20yds
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


My arrow drops ~3 in between 10 and 20 so I just set one for 10 and another for 20. My bow isn't a super fast bow to begin with , a heavy arrow doesn't help things much.


----------



## ZDC

CaliKid663 said:


> Just added another 50 pts tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks tasty


----------



## bbaker-25

Ten am and this guy just came by with a doe


----------



## ZDC

He looks disappointed that you were too unimpressed with him to shoot.


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> My arrow drops ~3 in between 10 and 20 so I just set one for 10 and another for 20. My bow isn't a super fast bow to begin with , a heavy arrow doesn't help things much.


Have you checked the tune?? You should still be 0-20yd with the first pin..... try putting a ½" wide horizontal line on your target to aim at instead of a dot

If it truly that way then you might want to set your pins 15 25 35 instead 

I'm not trying to be pushy or nothin, I've worked in a bowshop since I was born and it is my impulse to help

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> Ten am and this guy just came by with a doe
> View attachment 7727062
> 
> View attachment 7727063
> 
> View attachment 7727061


Letting them go = they will grow!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Have you checked the tune?? You should still be 0-20yd with the first pin..... try putting a ½" wide horizontal line on your target to aim at instead of a dot
> 
> If it truly that way then you might want to set your pins 15 25 35 instead
> 
> I'm not trying to be pushy or nothin, I've worked in a bowshop since I was born and it is my impulse to help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I go 10, 20,25,30,35 

Yes my bow is tuned. It's just a lot slower than most newer compounds. Better than a long bow or recurve thought


----------



## legion_archery

Looks like a Bear Cruzer in your profile pic?


fairy dust arrows ?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Letting them go = they will grow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I kinda got it made, the place I hunt is surrounded by 3000 acres of prime well managed land. I know when I pass a deer he will live. The guys that have the property around me strictly shoot just mature deer


----------



## bbaker-25

new string and cable 150 bucks well spent


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Looks like a Bear Cruzer in your profile pic?
> 
> 
> fairy dust arrows ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's a 2016 Wild ( cant believe it's been 6 years already!!!) 

Snorted an unhealthy amount of fairy dust ( 570 grains)
out of a bow that has an IBO of 310 (I think ) creates some slow arrows. But they will go through a tank 😂.

I choose to keep shots under 30 yards anyway so slower speeds and more drop I'm fine with. I benefit from the much quieter bow and better penitration so I don't mind the slower arrows.


----------



## snoman4

Suncrest08 said:


> Shot another doeski
> View attachment 7726852


Congrats brother!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

CaliKid663 said:


> Just added another 50 pts tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats brother!


Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliKid663

Ended up getting 5 hunts in while back in MD, bagging 4 deer - got two more last night but no upgrades. Season is likely done for me guys sorry I didn’t put up bigger #s this year.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MO/ARK

100 pts is 100 pts. Better than most in this contest if you look at all the teams!! And, more importantly, a stuffed freezer!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ZDC

Hey 


CaliKid663 said:


> Ended up getting 5 hunts in while back in MD, bagging 4 deer - got two more last night but no upgrades. Season is likely done for me guys sorry I didn’t put up bigger #s this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Big doe presented me with a few shot opportunities. Was very hard to pass up. 

Medium size doe knew what was up but didn't know what to do😂. She would look at me, I could tell she was nervous ,but the older doe ( that didn't see me) kept moving closer so she followed. 

This evening I'm heading to the farm, hopefully can get a crack at a doe.


----------



## legion_archery

Painted my "project bow" last night.... its an Elite Revol with Elite Ritual cams on it
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Looks sharp!


----------



## legion_archery

MO/ARK said:


> Looks sharp!


Way better than red!!! (I hate red things with a passion LOL)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nelly23

Shot a good one this morning in WI. Came in grunting behind a doe. I didn't score him yet because it is so hot here this week and I wanted to get him to the butcher.

I would guess he is in the 130ish range. Good beams and spread, average tine length and mass. Just an awesome deer and an awesome morning.

Good luck the next couple weeks. I am still going to try and get another one over in MN


----------



## bbaker-25

Congrats Nelly on a nice buck, that will add some much needed points to our team score. Gonna be allot of deer killed in the next three weeks


----------



## ZDC

nelly23 said:


> Shot a good one this morning in WI. Came in grunting behind a doe. I didn't score him yet because it is so hot here this week and I wanted to get him to the butcher.
> 
> I would guess he is in the 130ish range. Good beams and spread, average tine length and mass. Just an awesome deer and an awesome morning.
> 
> Good luck the next couple weeks. I am still going to try and get another one over in MN


Looks tasty


----------



## MO/ARK

Outstanding! Great job nelly!


----------



## snoman4

CaliKid663 said:


> Ended up getting 5 hunts in while back in MD, bagging 4 deer - got two more last night but no upgrades. Season is likely done for me guys sorry I didn’t put up bigger #s this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

nelly23 said:


> Shot a good one this morning in WI. Came in grunting behind a doe. I didn't score him yet because it is so hot here this week and I wanted to get him to the butcher.
> 
> I would guess he is in the 130ish range. Good beams and spread, average tine length and mass. Just an awesome deer and an awesome morning.
> 
> Good luck the next couple weeks. I am still going to try and get another one over in MN


Heck yeah. Nice buck brother.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

nelly23 said:


> Shot a good one this morning in WI. Came in grunting behind a doe. I didn't score him yet because it is so hot here this week and I wanted to get him to the butcher.
> 
> I would guess he is in the 130ish range. Good beams and spread, average tine length and mass. Just an awesome deer and an awesome morning.
> 
> Good luck the next couple weeks. I am still going to try and get another one over in MN


Niiiiiiice

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Awesome man!!!


----------



## bbaker-25

This weekend is youth season here, my nephew and dad went to one of my food plots and he was able to harvest his very first deer this evening


----------



## whippedcream

Long read. Sorry. 
Got back from the moose hunt which was successful for the family. Small bull was taken. Lots of good bird hunting, although my shooting wasn’t as good. Spent some time in a tree with no deer action but was able to call a bull moose out of a beaver pond right past my tree. 
Back to southern maine and the last week and a bit of archery season was pretty slow. Little to no rut activity. Very little scrapes and rubs at the moment but it should be great soon. Today was opening day gun season and I was able to take out my wife for the first time this morning and get my dad out this afternoon. Wife got cold quick unfortunately since it was a perfect morning. On our second walk out, went in for round two after we warmed her up, we almost got close enough to a small doe to take a shot but just didn’t come together.
This afternoon I got my dad situated on a point where a series of ridges come together and wandered off to a corner of the property I don’t hunt often. Trying to stay closer to him had me looking for sign which was little to none. Turkeys have the place torn up pretty good. I was a little worried about the sun lighting me up in the tree but at 4:15 I finally heard footsteps that were definitely not a squirrel. Had a spike come out and with the small 6 I got earlier he was just getting videoed for the wife and kids. That’s when I heard the second set of footsteps. Threw the phone in my bag and grabbed the bow. The bigger 7 point followed the same trail and stopped perfectly broadside at 20 yds. Sent an arrow through both lungs and sliced the top of the heart. He hopped 20 yds and had just enough time to look back at what happened before he stumbled and tipped over. I set up right outside their bedroom and ended up having the perfect wind and plenty of noise cover thanks to the highway.
Have pictures of him in velvet and throughout the season. Not a giant but an upgrade and solid buck for up here. Will measure him tomorrow after work hopefully and get him posted.


----------



## whippedcream

Pics

or not. Won’t let me upload pics right now. Will do once it cooperates.


----------



## ZDC

Well yesterday evening wasn't great. 
I had only been settled down 15-20 minutes and I got a text that my brother hadn't been paying attention and had a pretty good 6 point walk by him, only 10 yards!!! He wasn't paying attention because he was on his phone and didn't notice the 180 lb animal right in front of his face. 

The entire sit I had heard stuff moving down below me. I was just waiting for them to move up the ridge and into the corn. That's finally happened when 2 fat does stepped out at 18 yards, like the type that you would expect to see from eating nothing but corn and apples. I thought nice , short little broadside shot. 

I drew back, put my red 20 yard pin behind the shoulder and let the arrow fly. Only problem was with the new sight the red pin is 25 yards.

At the shot the doe dropped to her stomach, rolled over and ran away. There was no sound of arrow impacting anything but the grass behind her.

Thankfully that doe was fast and it went clean over her. If she didn't move probably would have put it in top of lungs, so I'm assuming if she dropped what I'd consider normal for that range ~2 in I could have spined her, which I would hate to do. 

Today after church I'm going to take a few hundred shots at 20 yards to drill into my head that green is now 20. 
( Use to be green 10 red 20 , now it's green 20 red 25)


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats whipped!! Looking forward to seeing your buck!

And Z, I've been there. Years ago I missed a doe by a mile high. Sat down trying to figure out what I did. Both 20 and 40 pins were green. Hard to hit them at 20 when your aiming for 40. Lol.


----------



## whippedcream

Hopefully this worked 🤦‍♂️


----------



## legion_archery

Well went to bed at 1:30am, woke up at 4am drove 2 hours to our property in kansas, got to the property at 6:38am AND my son just shot a big one at 7:49am!!!!!! 

It is that wonderful time of year!!!



Oh and he got it on video hahaha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

whippedcream said:


> Hopefully this worked
> View attachment 7728104
> View attachment 7728107
> 
> View attachment 7728106


Yup worked...... congrats

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> Well went to bed at 1:30am, woke up at 4am drove 2 hours to our property in kansas, got to the property at 6:38am AND my son just shot a big one at 7:49am!!!!!!
> 
> It is that wonderful time of year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and he got it on video hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Awesome!!


----------



## legion_archery

RH1 said:


> Awesome!!


13pt
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

nelly23 said:


> Shot a good one this morning in WI. Came in grunting behind a doe. I didn't score him yet because it is so hot here this week and I wanted to get him to the butcher.
> 
> I would guess he is in the 130ish range. Good beams and spread, average tine length and mass. Just an awesome deer and an awesome morning.
> 
> Good luck the next couple weeks. I am still going to try and get another one over in MN


Think there is only a ten day window to get him entered. Nice buck, Congrats!


----------



## ZDC

whippedcream said:


> Hopefully this worked 🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 7728104
> View attachment 7728107
> 
> View attachment 7728106


Looks tasty


----------



## legion_archery

My son with his buck









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Man, that is a stud! Congrats to your son!!


----------



## Tim/OH

My target buck from last yr showed up last night….haven’t seen him since the end of last season….he was a main frame 8 last yr

Glad he still around


----------



## snoman4

whippedcream said:


> Long read. Sorry.
> Got back from the moose hunt which was successful for the family. Small bull was taken. Lots of good bird hunting, although my shooting wasn’t as good. Spent some time in a tree with no deer action but was able to call a bull moose out of a beaver pond right past my tree.
> Back to southern maine and the last week and a bit of archery season was pretty slow. Little to no rut activity. Very little scrapes and rubs at the moment but it should be great soon. Today was opening day gun season and I was able to take out my wife for the first time this morning and get my dad out this afternoon. Wife got cold quick unfortunately since it was a perfect morning. On our second walk out, went in for round two after we warmed her up, we almost got close enough to a small doe to take a shot but just didn’t come together.
> This afternoon I got my dad situated on a point where a series of ridges come together and wandered off to a corner of the property I don’t hunt often. Trying to stay closer to him had me looking for sign which was little to none. Turkeys have the place torn up pretty good. I was a little worried about the sun lighting me up in the tree but at 4:15 I finally heard footsteps that were definitely not a squirrel. Had a spike come out and with the small 6 I got earlier he was just getting videoed for the wife and kids. That’s when I heard the second set of footsteps. Threw the phone in my bag and grabbed the bow. The bigger 7 point followed the same trail and stopped perfectly broadside at 20 yds. Sent an arrow through both lungs and sliced the top of the heart. He hopped 20 yds and had just enough time to look back at what happened before he stumbled and tipped over. I set up right outside their bedroom and ended up having the perfect wind and plenty of noise cover thanks to the highway.
> Have pictures of him in velvet and throughout the season. Not a giant but an upgrade and solid buck for up here. Will measure him tomorrow after work hopefully and get him posted.


Congrats brother!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

legion_archery said:


> 13pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congrats to your son...really nice buck with lots of character.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## whippedcream

Looks like 91 7/8. Adding a little to the total. Don’t lose too much from the first little buck since he was just over 50 and gets us into the top 5 on the leaderboard. Still can take another doe and fill someone else’s freezer. Good luck this week everyone and congrats to all those that posted deer the last few days.


----------



## RH1

whippedcream said:


> Looks like 91 7/8. Adding a little to the total. Don’t lose too much from the first little buck since he was just over 50 and gets us into the top 5 on the leaderboard. Still can take another doe and fill someone else’s freezer. Good luck this week everyone and congrats to all those that posted deer the last few days.


Nicely done, I start vacation Saturday, off 10 days so I will be adding points. I might breakdown and fill one of my doe tags on Wed this week


----------



## legion_archery

whippedcream said:


> Looks like 91 7/8. Adding a little to the total. Don’t lose too much from the first little buck since he was just over 50 and gets us into the top 5 on the leaderboard. Still can take another doe and fill someone else’s freezer. Good luck this week everyone and congrats to all those that posted deer the last few days.


Well your first buck will be worth 50pts and this one is 91⅞pts so you gave the team 141⅞pts so thats great!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I got up from my spot yesterday and with 30 minutes of light left decided to see if I could get a spot and stalk going.

Spotted a decent looking doe around 100 yards back turned and walking down the tractor trail of the corn field. Followed her around a bend and closed the distance.
She was 25 yards and back turned to me. I decided that she was a little small for my liking and took out my phone camera. She saw me push my phone out from the tall grass to snap the picture and she turned for a perfect broadside shot.










Looking back I think she was a little bigger than I thought and I kinda wished I chose to shoot. But still there are some much bigger does at the farm , and it's never the wrong choice not to shoot.

Definitely one of the more fun hunts this year.


----------



## Tim/OH

This joker was in there last night and I got a fresh big scrape about 10 yds from my stand, that wasn’t there Sunday evening


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m in the tree now

Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> I’m in the tree now
> 
> Tim


Cmon Tim, I canceled date night to watch for your I killed him post!! Don't let her down man


----------



## 25ft-up

3 bears between 3 and 4 this afternoon. Each one was bigger than the last one. #3 was a fat tank. Oh ya, 2 small bucks too. Bears were too close for comfort. I was sitting under the only pin oak around that was dropping acorns.


----------



## Suncrest08

25ft-up said:


> 3 bears between 3 and 4 this afternoon. Each one was bigger than the last one. #3 was a fat tank. Oh ya, 2 small bucks too. Bears were too close for comfort. I was sitting under the only pin oak around that was dropping acorns.


No bear tags?


----------



## 25ft-up

Suncrest08 said:


> No bear tags?


No bear hunt thanks to our governor.


----------



## Suncrest08

25ft-up said:


> No bear hunt thanks to our governor.


Bunch of Bs


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Cmon Tim, I canceled date night to watch for your I killed him post!! Don't let her down man


 Sorry Ron, I didn’t get it done last night…tell her I said sorry about the date night lol

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Had some real gd action even though I didn’t the big 9

One of the other bucks I got on cam showed up around 5:00….mainframe 10 with split g2 and a kicker coming out the base

When I heard the buck coming I thought it was the big 9, but once I put binos on him I quickly realize who it was…..he walked by about 10 yds from the stand and went out to the cut beanfield and started chasing does hard….full sprint all over the field, it was pretty to watch….he looked like a racehorse running lol

Tim


----------



## ZDC

Not sure what happened to the cold weather. We had snow and high temps in the low 40s and now the high temps are in the 70s. Hopefully the cold weather starts coming back because right now much of the deer movement is happening after dark.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

legion_archery said:


> My son with his buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congratulations to your son on a great buck!


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

nelly23 said:


> Shot a good one this morning in WI. Came in grunting behind a doe. I didn't score him yet because it is so hot here this week and I wanted to get him to the butcher.
> 
> I would guess he is in the 130ish range. Good beams and spread, average tine length and mass. Just an awesome deer and an awesome morning.
> 
> Good luck the next couple weeks. I am still going to try and get another one over in MN


Congratulations!
Nice buck. What part of Wisconsin?


----------



## nelly23

Pepin County. SW part of the state


----------



## bbaker-25

Been warm and windy, haven't saw a deer all day but whacked a turkey


----------



## 25ft-up

Shot it with the camera, does that count?
Bucks are roaming but doe aren't interested, still with fawns. Usually in full rut by now.


----------



## legion_archery

Well started raining at 4pm an was 72° it is supposed to stop raining at about 9pm and at 7am tomorrow morning it supposed to be 34° w/ a 13mph W wind so should be a good morning!! Got a couple new bucks on camera here at home so its time to get serious!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

I was able to hunt this morning till 930 then the rain set in and still raining. Never saw anything this morning but I have high expectations for in the morning. Washing all my hunting clothes now and plan on sitting at least till noon tomorrow


----------



## ZDC

bbaker-25 said:


> Been warm and windy, haven't saw a deer all day but whacked a turkey
> View attachment 7730909


Looks tasty


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m in Iowa heading to the tree around 12:30, first day of 10 !


----------



## bbaker-25

This morning was a bust, only buck I saw was the broken g2 buck. Rained on me all morning. Tonight I'm on a cornfield that was picked two days ago


----------



## legion_archery

Suncrest08 said:


> I’m in Iowa heading to the tree around 12:30, first day of 10 !


GOOD LUCK!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Looks like my winter wheat plot took off an grew! Got enough rain a cweeks ago to make it grow, it a 1.5 acre plot at the north end of a big oak flat with large mature red&white oaks all the the south... hope it attracts the deer in









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Suncrest08 said:


> I’m in Iowa heading to the tree around 12:30, first day of 10 !


Good luck!

Our Plant manager is in NE Iowa hunting this week and next.


----------



## legion_archery

Well my son got another one!! Ain't going to be no deer left for me to shoot
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nelly23

Almost sealed the deal on a true giant tonight. I would say he is 170-180 class with double drops. 40 yards and no shot. Unreal to be that close to a deer that big. Can;t hunt him tomorrow with the worst possible wind. Hopefully I see him again...


----------



## legion_archery

nelly23 said:


> Almost sealed the deal on a true giant tonight. I would say he is 170-180 class with double drops. 40 yards and no shot. Unreal to be that close to a deer that big. Can;t hunt him tomorrow with the worst possible wind. Hopefully I see him again...


Man I hope you get him!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Kid is a killer LOL









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

nelly23 said:


> Almost sealed the deal on a true giant tonight. I would say he is 170-180 class with double drops. 40 yards and no shot. Unreal to be that close to a deer that big. Can;t hunt him tomorrow with the worst possible wind. Hopefully I see him again...


Man I hope you get a chance at him! I'm also sitting out today with a horrible wind direction. It's going to change for the better overnight, nw light winds, sunny skies and a 15degree temperature drop.its gonna be rocking tomorrow


----------



## ZDC

Temperature is awful here in NW Pa ,80 degrees yesterday. Out morning and evening and only thing I saw during shooting light was a yearling doe. I saw a few before sunrise but by the time the sun was up , everything had bedded down. 

But things are looking up for next weekend. ( It's one of the weekends that Sunday hunting is permitted) 
Saturday has a high of 41 and Sunday 38, nighttime temps are in low 20s. Hopefully I'll finally see some deer moving during the day.


----------



## RH1

My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
30yd heart shot with his crossbow!


----------



## bbaker-25

Had a shooter 15 yards behind my blind at 230 today, he could have come to either side or front and he would have been dead but there is absolutely no shot on backside. About 430 5 bloodhounds started running deer through the entire timber. Got to have a nice discussion with the dog owners, I could tell they didn't give a crap so I'm most likely going to continue dealing with their dogs


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> Had a shooter 15 yards behind my blind at 230 today, he could have come to either side or front and he would have been dead but there is absolutely no shot on backside. About 430 5 bloodhounds started running deer through the entire timber. Got to have a nice discussion with the dog owners, I could tell they didn't give a crap so I'm most likely going to continue dealing with their dogs


I've been in that situation a several times time with people and there dogs... just have to tell them to keep thier dogs off my property or else they won't have to worry about putting out feed! I understand that dogs don't know property lines but most of the people running dogs just don't care and will dump there dogs out anywhere they feel like it.



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

I shot one this am in Iowa, rattled em in. He came in all bristled up and snort wheezed at me. Started sidestepping the creek bed and I let one go, he went back across the bed and I watched em go down. He slid 30ft down to the creek and thankfully a rotten tree stopped em 2 ft before he dropped down the embankment. I’m out here with my buddy till Saturday, going to sleep in each day, drink too many beers and go for a doe haha.


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> I shot one this am in Iowa, rattled em in. He came in all bristled up and snort wheezed at me. Started sidestepping the creek bed and I let one go, he went back across the bed and I watched em go down. He slid 30ft down to the creek and thankfully a rotten tree stopped em 2 ft before he dropped down the embankment. I’m out here with my buddy till Saturday, going to sleep in each day, drink too many beers and go for a doe haha.
> View attachment 7733121
> View attachment 7733122
> View attachment 7733123


Heck ya man!! Great deer, congrats


----------



## 25ft-up

Dandy buck, 08. Congrats!


----------



## MO/ARK

Great buck suncrest!! Congrats!


----------



## snoman4

RH1 said:


> My youngest grandson got it done tonight.
> His first deer ever and it is a beautiful 10pt.
> 30yd heart shot with his crossbow!
> View attachment 7732637
> View attachment 7732638


Heck yeah...congrats to him on a fine buck.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Suncrest08 said:


> I shot one this am in Iowa, rattled em in. He came in all bristled up and snort wheezed at me. Started sidestepping the creek bed and I let one go, he went back across the bed and I watched em go down. He slid 30ft down to the creek and thankfully a rotten tree stopped em 2 ft before he dropped down the embankment. I’m out here with my buddy till Saturday, going to sleep in each day, drink too many beers and go for a doe haha.
> View attachment 7733121
> View attachment 7733122
> View attachment 7733123


Heck yeah! Congrats on one heck of a buck brother!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Congrats on a nice deer


----------



## ZDC

Suncrest08 said:


> I shot one this am in Iowa, rattled em in. He came in all bristled up and snort wheezed at me. Started sidestepping the creek bed and I let one go, he went back across the bed and I watched em go down. He slid 30ft down to the creek and thankfully a rotten tree stopped em 2 ft before he dropped down the embankment. I’m out here with my buddy till Saturday, going to sleep in each day, drink too many beers and go for a doe haha.
> View attachment 7733121
> View attachment 7733122
> View attachment 7733123


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

Neighbor smacked my target buck, super happy for him. Had a big ol northern body, weighed 149.6 lbs dressed. 









Knowing that he was taken out I'll probably settle on a smaller buck. But who knows, the older bucks really haven't started chasing does much in Pa ( haven't seen anything in person and not much on camera.


----------



## bbaker-25

Missed a 150-160 inch buck tonight. Had him at 30 yards from blind. Arrow clipped a limb and went under him. Sick to my stomach but maybe I'm in store for something bigger. He never did really spook, jogged off into brush then came back out and checked the wind then walked back into ceder trees. I can get into to blind by 2pm each night then I'm off on Friday. Gun season opener starts Saturday


----------



## nelly23

Congrats 08! Awesome deer


----------



## nelly23

Here are the 2 shooters I had by me last Saturday as well as where the double drop buck was standing when I couldn't shoot him...
I can tell you the picture of the drop tine buck does him zero justice. He is a giant....

Weather is terrible in MN this week. Warm temps and LOTS of rain/thunder storms. Everything changes on Friday. No rain and 20-30 degree temp drop. I will be hunting hard fri-sun


----------



## snoman4

Suncrest what did your buck score and have you entered it in the scoring thread?

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Suncrest08 said:


> I shot one this am in Iowa, rattled em in. He came in all bristled up and snort wheezed at me. Started sidestepping the creek bed and I let one go, he went back across the bed and I watched em go down. He slid 30ft down to the creek and thankfully a rotten tree stopped em 2 ft before he dropped down the embankment. I’m out here with my buddy till Saturday, going to sleep in each day, drink too many beers and go for a doe haha.
> View attachment 7733121
> View attachment 7733122
> View attachment 7733123


Awesome buck man congratulations 

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH




----------



## RH1

bbaker-25 said:


> Missed a 150-160 inch buck tonight. Had him at 30 yards from blind. Arrow clipped a limb and went under him. Sick to my stomach but maybe I'm in store for something bigger. He never did really spook, jogged off into brush then came back out and checked the wind then walked back into ceder trees. I can get into to blind by 2pm each night then I'm off on Friday. Gun season opener starts Saturday


Dann that sucks, keep after him man.
I've done nothing but pass little bucks all week


----------



## RH1

Man was I lucky today. My son and I decided that after an extremely slow morning that we would pack up at noon for a long lunch. He texted me at a little after noon that he was down and would meet me at the truck. Within seconds I heard running and turned to see a doe coming down the hill with a small buck chasing. I decided to wait awhile but 30 seconds later a loud grunt and this buck came running down the same place chasing the other





















two deer. I stopped him at 23 yds and made a great shot. He was down inside of about 60yds. Really old buck and big bodied! 9 scorable with great mass.
I measured him at 143 3/8" . My biggest since 2016 and extremely happy with this buck.!


----------



## MO/ARK

Holy cow RH1! That's a great buck, and what a way for it to go down. Congrats!!


----------



## bbaker-25

With that buck and when suncrest enters his buck would move is up some. I saw lots of deer tonight but couldn't deal the deal. Gonna be hunting the farm the blood hounds always run through in morning. On a positive note she's trying to give them away and I was able to find homes for two of them tonight


----------



## ZDC

RH1 said:


> Man was I lucky today. My son and I decided that after an extremely slow morning that we would pack up at noon for a long lunch. He texted me at a little after noon that he was down and would meet me at the truck. Within seconds I heard running and turned to see a doe coming down the hill with a small buck chasing. I decided to wait awhile but 30 seconds later a loud grunt and this buck came running down the same place chasing the other
> View attachment 7735009
> View attachment 7735010
> View attachment 7735011
> two deer. I stopped him at 23 yds and made a great shot. He was down inside of about 60yds. Really old buck and big bodied! 9 scorable with great mass.
> I measured him at 143 3/8" . My biggest since 2016 and extremely happy with this buck.!


Looks tasty


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Man was I lucky today. My son and I decided that after an extremely slow morning that we would pack up at noon for a long lunch. He texted me at a little after noon that he was down and would meet me at the truck. Within seconds I heard running and turned to see a doe coming down the hill with a small buck chasing. I decided to wait awhile but 30 seconds later a loud grunt and this buck came running down the same place chasing the other
> View attachment 7735009
> View attachment 7735010
> View attachment 7735011
> two deer. I stopped him at 23 yds and made a great shot. He was down inside of about 60yds. Really old buck and big bodied! 9 scorable with great mass.
> I measured him at 143 3/8" . My biggest since 2016 and extremely happy with this buck.!


 Congrats again sir….


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Congrats again sir….
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim. That stand produces every November. Back to back for me. This buck was literally standing in the exact spot that last years buck stood.


----------



## snoman4

RH1 said:


> Man was I lucky today. My son and I decided that after an extremely slow morning that we would pack up at noon for a long lunch. He texted me at a little after noon that he was down and would meet me at the truck. Within seconds I heard running and turned to see a doe coming down the hill with a small buck chasing. I decided to wait awhile but 30 seconds later a loud grunt and this buck came running down the same place chasing the other
> View attachment 7735009
> View attachment 7735010
> View attachment 7735011
> two deer. I stopped him at 23 yds and made a great shot. He was down inside of about 60yds. Really old buck and big bodied! 9 scorable with great mass.
> I measured him at 143 3/8" . My biggest since 2016 and extremely happy with this buck.!


Heck yeah brother! Congrats on a great buck!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

snoman4 said:


> Heck yeah brother! Congrats on a great buck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I just got back from the taxi


----------



## legion_archery

Awesome job team!!! We seem to be rolling now!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

Congrats RH1 killer buck, I’ll get mine scored up. My buddy is still hunting IA I been running him around, we’re leaving after his am hunt today. I’m gonna be hunting Ohio pretty hard when I get back, my cams have been rocking!


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

RH1 said:


> Man was I lucky today. My son and I decided that after an extremely slow morning that we would pack up at noon for a long lunch. He texted me at a little after noon that he was down and would meet me at the truck. Within seconds I heard running and turned to see a doe coming down the hill with a small buck chasing. I decided to wait awhile but 30 seconds later a loud grunt and this buck came running down the same place chasing the other
> View attachment 7735009
> View attachment 7735010
> View attachment 7735011
> two deer. I stopped him at 23 yds and made a great shot. He was down inside of about 60yds. Really old buck and big bodied! 9 scorable with great mass.
> I measured him at 143 3/8" . My biggest since 2016 and extremely happy with this buck.!


Congratulations!

Great buck.


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Suncrest08 said:


> I shot one this am in Iowa, rattled em in. He came in all bristled up and snort wheezed at me. Started sidestepping the creek bed and I let one go, he went back across the bed and I watched em go down. He slid 30ft down to the creek and thankfully a rotten tree stopped em 2 ft before he dropped down the embankment. I’m out here with my buddy till Saturday, going to sleep in each day, drink too many beers and go for a doe haha.
> View attachment 7733121
> View attachment 7733122
> View attachment 7733123


Well done! Nice buck.


----------



## legion_archery

I'm up in Kansas today, my brother in-law killed a nice 8pt this morning. I didnt see much but it was dead calm this morning and the deer up here dont like it when its calm


Gonn be back in a tree by 1pm this afternoon, hopefully I can at least see a decent buck

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

legion_archery said:


> I'm up in Kansas today, my brother in-law killed a nice 8pt this morning. I didnt see much but it was dead calm this morning and the deer up here dont like it when its calm
> 
> 
> Gonn be back in a tree by 1pm this afternoon, hopefully I can at least see a decent buck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good luck, my buddy just left KS and said it was rocking !


----------



## legion_archery

Suncrest08 said:


> Good luck, my buddy just left KS and said it was rocking !


Small bucks was running everywhere chasing doe's this morning but nothing more than 2.5yo bucks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Mid day snack









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Mid day snack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## ZDC

It feels like it's been forever since I've had an actual sit that it wasn't raining or 80 degrees. 

It's 36 degrees, ( 29 with wind chill) and it's snowing a little bit. Hopefully will see something. Would like to smack a doe but with my target buck out I'll probably shoot a smaller buck if I get the opportunity


----------



## MO/ARK

Shot this fat little 5 point yesterday with my 30-06 bow and 180 grain arrows... I bought that gun this summer and had an itch to get some blood on it. Itch now scratched! Back to the bow for the rest of the season. Leaving Thursday pm for Missouri to hunt through Thanksgiving. One of my favorite trips of the year. Good luck to those of you that are out! I called this one in yesterday. It's a great time to be in the woods!!


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> Congrats RH1 killer buck, I’ll get mine scored up. My buddy is still hunting IA I been running him around, we’re leaving after his am hunt today. I’m gonna be hunting Ohio pretty hard when I get back, my cams have been rocking!


Just saw that you posted your buck score. Man that sure helped the team!!


----------



## ZDC

Had an awful evening. Today was the first Sunday that hunting is allowed in Pa. Weather was great, it was 35 degrees and snowing lightly. 

Walked to game lands and heard some fighting. And if you can't tell by now I love a good spot and stalk as well as a good still hunt. Slowly crept my way up fill from downwind. By the time I got up they weren't there so I looped around to see if they would come by but they never did. 

So I walked up the hill and to the edge of the game lands and decided to sit down and see if those bucks would move up or at least push a doe up to me. ( I was pretty sure the bucks weren't anything to get excited over) 

Sure enough after sitting there , probably only 5-10 minutes a doe comes trotting up the hill. I draw back , stop her at 18 yards , aim , and shoot. As she ran off it looked like she was going to go down but she made it into the field. Shot looked like it may have been a touch high but still like I nailed her. The whole event couldn't have gone smoother but this is where all my luck seemed to end. 

Since I was on the ground I walked over to the arrow and was horrified to find no blood , no hair , only a small amount of fat. 










I gave her 30 minutes figuring that if it was under the spine and a double lungs she shouldn't be far. But my hopes where low. 

After trailing her tracks slowly and carefully around 150 yards I didn't find as much as a drop of blood or any hairs. 

I'm sure that she will survive, and I'll possibly get another crack at her , but this is pretty upsetting, I should have 3 of my antlerless tags filled right now but unfortunately only have 1. This was also my first deer that I've lost with a bow. 

I shoot well and I am very confident in my shot. But something is wrong with me this year.


----------



## bbaker-25

It's rifle season here, seen a few, one that I might shot with bow but nothing crazy. Was some crazy good deer shot all within 2 or 3 miles of my hunting spots


----------



## ZDC

Rifle doesn't start in Pa till after Thanksgiving


----------



## MO/ARK

Some really good bucks there!


----------



## legion_archery

Man Missouri sure does put thw hurt on bucks with when they have rifle season!

Oklahoma rifle opens this coming Saturday 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Well just got out of the stand on my way to work. Had a standoff with a giant for over an hour this morning! Big giant non-typical easily 180"+

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

legion_archery said:


> Well just got out of the stand on my way to work. Had a standoff with a giant for over an hour this morning! Big giant non-typical easily 180"+
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


No shots?!


----------



## legion_archery

Suncrest08 said:


> No shots?!


No he stayed 70yds away in thick stuff with the doe for over an hour 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

Killer encounter tho, hopefully you get a crack at em


----------



## legion_archery

Taked to my "neighbor" who lives a mile away from me as a crow flys, he said "hey heads up there is a monster buck 200"+ running on and right across the road from your place" he told me he shas seen him 3 times on my side of the road!!! Kinda freaks me out that he is visible from thw road like that and rifle season opens this Saturday!!!!


Guess I finally have a good reason to hunt extra hard now!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Man I hope you get a chance at him,


----------



## bbaker-25

Filled my rifle tag today, not on a deer I had originally planned on shooting but as most know sometimes things happen fast during rifle season. Will be back out with a bow the Day after Thanksgiving. Still some big deer left and once the rut is over the deer should really start funneling back in the for the heavy cover. Also found homes for all 5 of the bloodhounds with the owners consent


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> Filled my rifle tag today, not on a deer I had originally planned on shooting but as most know sometimes things happen fast during rifle season. Will be back out with a bow the Day after Thanksgiving. Still some big deer left and once the rut is over the deer should really start funneling back in the for the heavy cover. Also found homes for all 5 of the bloodhounds with the owners consent
> View attachment 7739526
> 
> View attachment 7739527


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Looks tasty


----------



## RH1

Nice looking buck!


----------



## legion_archery

It is a SPECIAL morning here!!! We got 1" of snow last night!!! It is crazy rare to get to go hunting in thw snow here!!

I've never killed a deer in the snow so I think something might doe this morning??!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhcats10

Hey guys, killed this one on November 9th. Been super busy so just getting around to posting. Waiting on taxidermist to put a tape to him but I rough scored him right at 150”. Field dressed at 225!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

jhcats10 said:


> Hey guys, killed this one on November 9th. Been super busy so just getting around to posting. Waiting on taxidermist to put a tape to him but I rough scored him right at 150”. Field dressed at 225!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome man, great looking buck!


----------



## ZDC

Last day of Pa archery season, hopefully I can make something happen. 









It's snowing now and it's supposed to snow till 1. Hopefully these deer are moving this evening.


----------



## Suncrest08

Good day for it! I still can hunt in 2B, I haven’t been out as much as I was in the beginning. I was more focused on killing doe, I’m going in Sunday to kill a big 8 that has been hanging around.


----------



## RH1

Get em bud!!


----------



## legion_archery

Got 50pt









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

legion_archery said:


> Got 50pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Got 50pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## Suncrest08

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty


Just curious, why do you respond to everything with “looks tasty” haha


----------



## RH1

Nice work legion!


----------



## Suncrest08

I’d really like to get out in this snow, love hunting in it. I’m tied down till Sunday. Seems like deer are still getting after it. Have some bucks chasing and fighting on cam.


----------



## ZDC

Suncrest08 said:


> Just curious, why do you respond to everything with “looks tasty” haha


It's a complement and a reminder

A reminder because, yes antlers are awesome and going for big trophies is a cool , and is something physical from a memory you will never forget. But the entire reason we kill animals of for food. ( I do congratulate the hunter when a kill is recovered, I don't comment looks tasty if the meat was not edible) 

Complement because the whole point is to put tasty game on the table. Looks tasty is the best complement to a successful hunt. You were able to harvest game, and put food on the table. 

I consider most animals to be a trophy ( except nuisance animals like coyotes and raccoons) , so any animal that had edible meat gets a looks tasty.


----------



## Suncrest08

ZDC said:


> It's a complement and a reminder
> 
> A reminder because, yes antlers are awesome and going for big trophies is a cool , and is something physical from a memory you will never forget. But the entire reason we kill animals of for food. ( I do congratulate the hunter when a kill is recovered, I don't comment looks tasty if the meat was not edible)
> 
> Complement because the whole point is to put tasty game on the table. Looks tasty is the best complement to a successful hunt. You were able to harvest game, and put food on the table.
> 
> I consider most animals to be a trophy ( except nuisance animals like coyotes and raccoons) , so any animal that had edible meat gets a looks tasty.


I get it, just wanted to see what your perspective of it was. I agree with ya!


----------



## snoman4

bbaker-25 said:


> Filled my rifle tag today, not on a deer I had originally planned on shooting but as most know sometimes things happen fast during rifle season. Will be back out with a bow the Day after Thanksgiving. Still some big deer left and once the rut is over the deer should really start funneling back in the for the heavy cover. Also found homes for all 5 of the bloodhounds with the owners consent
> View attachment 7739526
> 
> View attachment 7739527


Congrats on a nice buck.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

jhcats10 said:


> Hey guys, killed this one on November 9th. Been super busy so just getting around to posting. Waiting on taxidermist to put a tape to him but I rough scored him right at 150”. Field dressed at 225!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! Congrats on a great buck.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

legion_archery said:


> Got 50pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Heck yeah.. congrats.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> Got 50pt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hey man uour picture isn't on the scoring thread just the info


----------



## legion_archery

RH1 said:


> Hey man uour picture isn't on the scoring thread just the info


Shows up when I just looked at it?? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Ya its showing up now, maybe I should work and stop playing on AT huh


----------



## legion_archery

RH1 said:


> Ya its showing up now, maybe I should work and stop playing on AT huh


Nah keep playing

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

RH1 said:


> Ya its showing up now, maybe I should work and stop playing on AT huh


No don't listen to him. Make money so you can buy more hunting stuff.


Unless your paid by the hour, them keep playing


----------



## Tim/OH

jhcats10 said:


> Hey guys, killed this one on November 9th. Been super busy so just getting around to posting. Waiting on taxidermist to put a tape to him but I rough scored him right at 150”. Field dressed at 225!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations man 

Tim


----------



## bbaker-25

Congrats jhcats, don't forget to get him in scoring thread


----------



## RH1

bbaker-25 said:


> Congrats jhcats, don't forget to get him in scoring thread


I sent him a PM reminding him. 
His buck could really help push us up the scoring ranks


----------



## MO/ARK

What are awesome time in the Missouri woods this last few days. Unfortunately I had to cut my trip short as the wife got sick. I killed two more does, which doesn't help the team, but helps my freezer. Had bucks chasing does all over including a huge 10 pt that chased a doe right under my tree. I was at full draw, but he wouldn't stop for nothing. I did have a shot at an eight-point, but it was still advised. He had me pegged, and I thought I could thread the needle through some limbs. That arrow may still be flying off into the stratosphere. I may sneak back out tomorrow, if the wife is feeling better. But all at all it is an awesome time to be in the woods.


----------



## ZDC

MO/ARK said:


> What are awesome time in the Missouri woods this last few days. Unfortunately I had to cut my trip short as the wife got sick. I killed two more does, which doesn't help the team, but helps my freezer. Had bucks chasing does all over including a huge 10 pt that chased a doe right under my tree. I was at full draw, but he wouldn't stop for nothing. I did have a shot at an eight-point, but it was still advised. He had me pegged, and I thought I could thread the needle through some limbs. That arrow may still be flying off into the stratosphere. I may sneak back out tomorrow, if the wife is feeling better. But all at all it is an awesome time to be in the woods.
> View attachment 7742563
> View attachment 7742564


Looks tasty


----------



## jhcats10

Just added it to the scoring thread.

Here’s a cool picture of my deer the day before I killed him.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

That picture is awesome!
I was hoping my camera got my buck this year at the shot but it didn't. Last year it took a picture when I stopped my buck and he turned to look my way


----------



## legion_archery

Been taking a buddy hunting who has never killed a buck with his bow. He doesn't like setting at this feeder I always tell him to set by but it is his highest odds spot to shoot a buck! Well this morning he said "I want to hunt back where you hunt" I told him you'll either see deer or you won't back there and that the feeder is the best spot but ok... well he didnt see anything, I pulled the camera card from the feeder on thw way out and when I checked it I just started laughing because there was a decent 9pt there at 6:45 this moening HAHA!! I had to rub it in so I sent him this pic lol (time stamp is off by an hour)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Been slow hunting for the last 4 or so days and I figured out why!! People moved in across the road from me have 7 dogs and they are running all over the mile section I live/hunt on!!! 

I've warned them several time about there dogs because their dogs have also came to my house and fought with my male black lab!! Enough is enough!! I'm gonna be taking care of the problem myself now!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats to everyone who put one down since I was last on. Went mia mostly from frustration not seeing any deer. Besides getting hit with covid I also had a crohns attack last week and a couple other set backs. Lost time hunting during the rut. Hope to get everything straightened out and be back out in full force after the holidays.


----------



## Suncrest08

Health is more important than deer, hope you get 100% !


----------



## bbaker-25

Legion, I know your pain all to well. I talked to the dog owners that had them running through my hunting spot and they said they were wanting to try and rehome them but wasn't having any luck. Within 7 days I found homes for all 5 with their permission. I know they were running all summer in there chasing deer


----------



## RH1

Happy Thanksgiving guys.
I'm in the tree now hoping to add 50pts this morning


----------



## MO/ARK

Good luck! I killed my third doe of the trip yesterday evening. Wasn't going to shoot another doe, but she came in by herself, and gave me an 18 yard present. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## RH1

Well swing and a miss! Right over her back. 
Man that was a skittish doe


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats mo, and good luck to everyone out today. Happy Thanksgiving. Find a pile of deer shlt and step in it RH1. Can't hurt.


----------



## Suncrest08

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## legion_archery

Happy Thanksgiving team!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25




----------



## RH1

Awesome bud... can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## bbaker-25

Got to the stand this morning and hasn't had much movement. Doe came in running circles acting crazy so I knew there was a buck around, watched and watched for him but never saw anything. 20 minutes later I caught movement out of corner of my eye and this guy had came in behind me. Hit him just a shade back but still got lungs. Ran about 60 yards and expired. Not the highest scoring buck I ever shot but I'm happy with him. Guessing him to be at least 5.5 yrs old. Will get him scored and entered later today


----------



## bbaker-25




----------



## Suncrest08

Congrats!! Way to get it done, looks like a great one


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats man, that's awesome!


----------



## RH1

Congratulations!


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Been slow hunting for the last 4 or so days and I figured out why!! People moved in across the road from me have 7 dogs and they are running all over the mile section I live/hunt on!!!
> 
> I've warned them several time about there dogs because their dogs have also came to my house and fought with my male black lab!! Enough is enough!! I'm gonna be taking care of the problem myself now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Would be a shame if a dog or two disappeared


----------



## bbaker-25

Come up with 130 5/8 ths


----------



## Tim/OH

jhcats10 said:


> Just added it to the scoring thread.
> 
> Here’s a cool picture of my deer the day before I killed him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That is a cool pic man…

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

bbaker-25 said:


> View attachment 7744539


Congratulations man awesome buck

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I been sick with the flu all week so I haven’t hunted at all….going to try and get out tomorrow evening 

Tim


----------



## bbaker-25

Still lots of room for us to put up points.


----------



## bbaker-25

Someone want to reach out to Nelly 23 and have him enter his buck. Would be an extra 130


----------



## RH1

New guy on the farm..
Definitely has some character


----------



## snoman4

bbaker-25 said:


> Come up with 130 5/8 ths


Congrats brother!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I sent Nelly23 a message, hopefully all is ok with him, it's been awhile since he was on our team thread


----------



## bbaker-25

My season is over now so I'm going to start moving some stands for next season, there was a couple real good bucks made it through that should be dandy's next year. Also thinking about a broad head change for next year, I have shot the rage hyperdermic religiously since they came out, had a few bent blades but nothing that scared me to much. The buck I shot yesterday ended up being a double lung shot and when I retrieved my arrow I noticed the top parts of both blades being broken off. Being a double lung shot he was going to die regardless but I will say I have a little less faith in them now


----------



## Suncrest08

bbaker-25 said:


> My season is over now so I'm going to start moving some stands for next season, there was a couple real good bucks made it through that should be dandy's next year. Also thinking about a broad head change for next year, I have shot the rage hyperdermic religiously since they came out, had a few bent blades but nothing that scared me to much. The buck I shot yesterday ended up being a double lung shot and when I retrieved my arrow I noticed the top parts of both blades being broken off. Being a double lung shot he was going to die regardless but I will say I have a little less faith in them now


Sevr makes a good mech head. I don’t shoot mechs tho, QAD Exodus is a killer Fixed head.


----------



## 25ft-up

I'm still trying for a decent buck. Passed on a 3pt this morning. Mixing up muzzy and bow now until the end of the year, then I'll have another buck tag and will be only bowhunting through January. Heading back out now but not seeing any of the bigger bucks moving. I'll take anything that will score more than 50pts at this time. Orange army will be driving the woods on Monday. Don't like bowhunting when the nuts are throwing bullets at deer tails.


----------



## bbaker-25

The two waypoints with blue lines are two tree stands I put up this morning. I'm excited for next year, always spent so much time way back in the timber that I never realized how much I was missing close to road. There's are both gonna be awesome stands. One of the land owners on other side off road to the south west has alfalfa fields, everything in timber is coming back towards road


----------



## ZDC

Sinning


----------



## RH1

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7745400
> 
> 
> Sinning


Blasphemy!!! Hahaha I will be out next week with my high power bow to!


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7745400
> 
> 
> Sinning


WTHeck! How could you!!!!!


Been 14 years since I went gun hunting! Bow only for me!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Got a couple new bucks showing up on my kansas place! a big 9pt and 2 big 8pts! I'm kinda fancying this guy though! 

I'm planning on getting up early in the morning and making the drive up there!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Since I'm on doe patrol i will be primarily hunting with my bow but have no problem pulling out the 350legend.


----------



## RH1

Get him legion, that's a nice buck. 
Good luck man


----------



## legion_archery

RH1 said:


> Since I'm on doe patrol i will be primarily hunting with my bow but have no problem pulling out the 350legend.


We have a S&W preference center 350legend 6shot revolver here at the shop!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> We have a S&W preference center 350legend 6shot revolver here at the shop!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I bet that's fun, my rifle is crazy accurate. 
A revolver may be on my list, I didn't even know there was any made


----------



## ZDC

Yesterday was a weird day to say the least.

Went out to the clubs land in the morning heard a few shots hear and there but eventually I heard a series of 5 shots. About an hour later as I'm walking down the trail ( with the rifle I like to spot and stalk) I see a guy up ahead aiming at something in the thick brush. He fired his 5 rounds and went running up the hill. 

When talking to him later he said he shot at a massive 10 point , found blood ( claims a ton of blood, but the trail petered out to nothing) but couldn't find him. This made me sick because there are 2 10 points out there , the bigger of them will score around 150 and live weight is around 250lbs. I'd hate to see him dead by some guy taking irresponsible shots. 

To make things worse, the first 5 shots where made by his friend at the big 8, the second biggest on the property. He didn't find that one either 😡. 

In all I had a decent day as far as deer spotted. In total 3 bucks ( only one legal) , 3 doe fawns , and a bigger doe that didn't offer a shot.


----------



## bbaker-25

Zdc- you're braver than me, not a chance I would spot and stalk during rifle season around here. To afraid I would spook deer to another hunter lol


----------



## ZDC

bbaker-25 said:


> Zdc- you're braver than me, not a chance I would spot and stalk during rifle season around here. To afraid I would spook deer to another hunter lol


It's fun and most of the fat guys in lawn chairs sitting 5 feet off the trails keep deer in smaller condensed areas. 

The deer do a pretty good job at staying away from those guys, even if I spook them.


----------



## legion_archery

Well that figures! Been getting pics of at least 1 of the 3 shooters every morning for thw past 4 days and then I go set there and they don't show ugh! Back at it after a quick lunch break

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

I did pass a really nice 140-145" 4yo 9pt he just needs another year

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> I did pass a really nice 140-145" 4yo 9pt he just needs another year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I want your to know I'm just about ready to smack a 75" buck with my rifle.😂


Found this on the way in , it was made some time last night/ this morning









Hopefully I get a chance to meet the artist


----------



## bbaker-25

Time to give a little bit back, me and the daughter set coyote traps last couple days, hopefully we can take some out. Already took out around 50 racoon this summer


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> I want your to know I'm just about ready to smack a 75" buck with my rifle.
> 
> 
> Found this on the way in , it was made some time last night/ this morning
> View attachment 7746067
> 
> 
> Hopefully I get a chance to meet the artist


This buck just showed up on the other property that I wasnt hunting today... if he becomes a regular on camera then I might turn my focus on him
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

😂 I've passed up on a few decent bucks through the season. But come end of rifle I'll probably get frustrated and end up smacking one that looks like this.











I'm not ready to settle for a little quite yet. But come last week of rifle or late season flintlock/archery, if I don't have a buck filled, I'll put a wee-man looking one in the freezer


----------



## bbaker-25

ZDC said:


> Looks tasty


----------



## bbaker-25

Sure it will taste good


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> This buck just showed up on the other property that I wasnt hunting today... if he becomes a regular on camera then I might turn my focus on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Just shoot one already and add some points would ya! Haha


----------



## bbaker-25

RH1 said:


> Just shoot one already and add some points would ya! Haha


He's got to get one bigger than his son's or he will catch grief for a solid year


----------



## RH1

bbaker-25 said:


> He's got to get one bigger than his son's or he will catch grief for a solid year


Good point!


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> He's got to get one bigger than his son's or he will catch grief for a solid year


I'd probably be better to not kill one than to kill a smaller one than he got LOL and probably more than just a year, I held the "family record" for 16yrs and I rubbed it in on my dad til he finally killed one bigger than mine LOL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

RH1 said:


> Just shoot one already and add some points would ya! Haha


Oh I'm trying lol

I really just try to shoot a mature buck rather than a higher scoring buck.... it wasn't easy to pass that 4yo at 30yds this morning but I know he'll have a good chance to make it through the year as we are the only ones hunting this section 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> Oh I'm trying lol
> 
> I really just try to shoot a mature buck rather than a higher scoring buck.... it wasn't easy to pass that 4yo at 30yds this morning but I know he'll have a good chance to make it through the year as we are the only ones hunting this section
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Where I'm at , if you don't get them , a car will. ( Highway right behind 2 of my spots.) 

A nice 12 point got hit late summer. Massive deer, may have scored in low 150s. 

It's head was cut off by the next day.


----------



## bbaker-25

ZDC said:


> Where I'm at , if you don't get them , a car will. ( Highway right behind 2 of my spots.)
> 
> A nice 12 point got hit late summer. Massive deer, may have scored in low 150s.
> 
> It's head was cut off by the next day.


Allot of people around here think that way but I have saw allot of deer make it that you never imagine would


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Oh I'm trying lol
> 
> I really just try to shoot a mature buck rather than a higher scoring buck.... it wasn't easy to pass that 4yo at 30yds this morning but I know he'll have a good chance to make it through the year as we are the only ones hunting this section
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Same here, I screw up allot but I've been trying to focus on killing deer 5.5 yrs or older. Still hard to judge sometimes but been sending teeth in to be aged and I feel I'm getting better at it


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> Same here, I screw up allot but I've been trying to focus on killing deer 5.5 yrs or older. Still hard to judge sometimes but been sending teeth in to be aged and I feel I'm getting better at it


I personally don't believe in the aging deer by teeth. I know here at my house vs my kansas place which is 80 miles apart the deer in kansas are eating soft mass like corn & beans and it doesn't wear down their teeth like here because they are eating sticks & acorns ect because there is no crops here

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> I personally don't believe in the aging deer by teeth. I know here at my house vs my kansas place which is 80 miles apart the deer in kansas are eating soft mass like corn & beans and it doesn't wear down their teeth like here because they are eating sticks & acorns ect because there is no crops here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yeah it definitely isn't hundred percent but it's the closest thing to really go off of other than just knowing the deer imo


----------



## snoman4

legion_archery said:


> I personally don't believe in the aging deer by teeth. I know here at my house vs my kansas place which is 80 miles apart the deer in kansas are eating soft mass like corn & beans and it doesn't wear down their teeth like here because they are eating sticks & acorns ect because there is no crops here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not that type of tooth aging..wear aging is nowhere near exact science. My guess is that he is sending them in for cementum annuli testing. They cross section the tooth for the growth rings, like tree aging, and it is exact.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

snoman4 said:


> Not that type of tooth aging..wear aging is nowhere near exact science. My guess is that he is sending them in for cementum annuli testing. They cross section the tooth for the growth rings, like tree aging, and it is exact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Exactly, thought I was better at aging on hoof but just got last year's results back last night and one was 3.5 and one was 5.5


----------



## bbaker-25

snoman4 said:


> Not that type of tooth aging..wear aging is nowhere near exact science. My guess is that he is sending them in for cementum annuli testing. They cross section the tooth for the growth rings, like tree aging, and it is exact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Kind of a good gig for me, the neighbor sends them off and adds deer killed close to his place. Twenty some sets of incisors sent in and only two sets were over 5.5 yrs


----------



## legion_archery

Looks alike we are only 400pts out of 1st place! More doe's and a couple bucks and we might be able to win this thing??!!]

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m rooting for y’all to knock some deer down! I’m still hunting hard in a couple states, but can’t put up any more pts.


----------



## RH1

Now that I have my buck I'm only doe hunting.. I will be out Saturday bowhunting.


----------



## ZDC

Im not sure if I'll be out much more with the bow. 

This season was a really bad one for me. Having missed a doe and clipped another, it's pretty discouraging and I'm not sure if I be out with the bow come late season. I also let a few bucks walk that I probably should have shot. 


Only having one deer in the freezer I'll be out the rest of rifle and will hopefully be able to shoot a few does ( I'll start to be a little less picky, I don't like shooting does under 100 dressed) and a buck. Whatever tags I have left I'm going to try and fill with my flintlock in the late season.


----------



## bbaker-25

If Nelly post up his buck and we can get another good buck and couple does we will be sitting good. We need every doe we can get. Wish I could do more but only allowed two buck tags in mo. I believe every team player but maybe one or two has stayed pretty active.


----------



## jhcats10

I’ll add a doe before long. Waiting to see if my Ky buck shows back up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I heard from Nelly. He said that he will get his buck posted soon


----------



## nelly23

Sorry guys, been busy with work and kids hockey.............

My buck is at the taxi getting a euro done. I will swing over there this weekend and get it scored. Will report back early next week


----------



## RH1

nelly23 said:


> Sorry guys, been busy with work and kids hockey.............
> 
> My buck is at the taxi getting a euro done. I will swing over there this weekend and get it scored. Will report back early next week


Remember that the picture you post must be of the whole deer and with the bow in it


----------



## 25ft-up

Suncrest08 said:


> I’m rooting for y’all to knock some deer down! I’m still hunting hard in a couple states, but can’t put up any more pts.


you can if you still have a buck tag and get a bigger one.
I'm still trying. At least got to see 3 doe and then a tail on the way out tonight. Going there again in the morning. The place is loaded with scrapes, but only seen one decent buck there that is wide but won't be a high scorer with short points. Going to try another spot with thick cover at night where I had bigger bucks on camera. Muzzy/shotgun starts next week. I don't like bowhunting while the nuts are driving deer and shooting at tails with buckshot. Almost got shot a couple times. January I can hunt a park that is bow only and I'll be putting out bait this time. Got an 8pt there last year. It's unlimited doe. The county PBA needs more deer for a venison dinner and I need meat so anything brown is going to go down. Good luck to all still at it


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m still going after it! Got a buck tag in Pa and Ohio, shot two doe tonight. One with the .308 and one with the bow. Was hoping for a bow kill but the doe were hanging at 50/60 yds and sun was setting so I shot one with the rifle. Then as I was packing up I had a lone doe come from thicket to my left and walk into a 30yd gap and shot her with my bow. Was a fun night, all the work is done and 1/4’d on ice.


----------



## ZDC

Suncrest08 said:


> I’m still going after it! Got a buck tag in Pa and Ohio, shot two doe tonight. One with the .308 and one with the bow. Was hoping for a bow kill but the doe were hanging at 50/60 yds and sun was setting so I shot one with the rifle. Then as I was packing up I had a lone doe come from thicket to my left and walk into a 30yd gap and shot her with my bow. Was a fun night, all the work is done and 1/4’d on ice.
> View attachment 7749850


Those 2 look tasty


----------



## ZDC

Got a decent ( for me) buck. 9 point ( 10 if you wanna count the little extra off the right g1) 


















Unfortunately with an unmentionable so no points for the team. But hey, more meat for the freezer.


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m


ZDC said:


> Got a decent ( for me) buck. 9 point ( 10 if you wanna count the little extra off the right g1)
> View attachment 7749874
> 
> 
> View attachment 7749876
> 
> 
> Unfortunately with an unmentionable so no points for the team. But hey, more meat for the freezer.


Congrats


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats 08 and ZDC !


----------



## 25ft-up

Got rained out today, saw nothing all day yesterday. Deer don't move much this time of year. It gets depressing without tracking snow. Monday firearm season is in full swing.


----------



## RH1

Nice work!


----------



## bbaker-25

Checked a couple cams today, not allot on them but does and little bucks but excited to see what I believe is just the same buck becomes


----------



## RH1

bbaker-25 said:


> Checked a couple cams today, not allot on them but does and little bucks but excited to see what I believe is just the same buck becomes
> View attachment 7750276
> 
> View attachment 7750277


Nice buck


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats fellas!! Nice job! I hunted yesterday and this morning and skunked both sits. Still tons of season left though. Also made 13 lbs of summer sausage and 4 lbs of breakfast sausage this weekend. Love eating deer!


----------



## Suncrest08

MO/ARK said:


> Congrats fellas!! Nice job! I hunted yesterday and this morning and skunked both sits. Still tons of season left though. Also made 13 lbs of summer sausage and 4 lbs of breakfast sausage this weekend. Love eating deer!


I’m smoking a batch of bologna tomorrow! Love the good eats


----------



## ZDC

I am making ~3 lbs of jerky today. 

Having fresh venison is the best


----------



## ZDC

Yesterday evening I headed out to the farm to try and get a doe. Saw nothing so with 10 minutes of light left I decided to move my way to the pond, I saw the top and a deers back and hoping it was a fat doe I crept into 35 yards. I stood up slowly and it turned out to be a big 8 point, back turned to me. I called my dad quietly and told him to sneak over and get a shot but by that time it had gotten to dark to shoot with open sights.

He was a touch bigger than the one I shot and was only 150 ish yards away ( from where I shot yesterday) . No clue how he got to the pond because he would have had to walk at the least 100 yards through the open field and I would have thought some would have seen him.


Also have no clue where he came from. I haven't seen a legal buck at the farm all year until the 2nd day of rifle. Now I've seen the 2nd biggest deer I've seen all year and the 3rd biggest at the farm in under 24 hours.

dad said he saw 2 small bucks.


I haven't seen a doe out there in over a week now.


----------



## snoman4

ZDC said:


> Got a decent ( for me) buck. 9 point ( 10 if you wanna count the little extra off the right g1)
> View attachment 7749874
> 
> 
> View attachment 7749876
> 
> 
> Unfortunately with an unmentionable so no points for the team. But hey, more meat for the freezer.


Congrats brother.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Suncrest08 said:


> I’m still going after it! Got a buck tag in Pa and Ohio, shot two doe tonight. One with the .308 and one with the bow. Was hoping for a bow kill but the doe were hanging at 50/60 yds and sun was setting so I shot one with the rifle. Then as I was packing up I had a lone doe come from thicket to my left and walk into a 30yd gap and shot her with my bow. Was a fun night, all the work is done and 1/4’d on ice.
> View attachment 7749850


Congrats brother!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Well I came back up to Kansas this morning... only saw one small buck and 3 doe's, took that stand down and moved over to the other property..... got the stand hung and set down at 2pm and the first deer for the afternoon just showed up

Tree is a little bit small LOL









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

legion_archery said:


> Well I came back up to Kansas this morning... only saw one small buck and 3 doe's, took that stand down and moved over to the other property..... got the stand hung and set down at 2pm and the first deer for the afternoon just showed up
> 
> Tree is a little bit small LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Oh that's plenty big as long as you don't get any gusts over let's say 5mph!
Haha, hold on tight bud!


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Well I came back up to Kansas this morning... only saw one small buck and 3 doe's, took that stand down and moved over to the other property..... got the stand hung and set down at 2pm and the first deer for the afternoon just showed up
> 
> Tree is a little bit small LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Lol, I'm 6'1 245lbs, ain't no way that tree would hide me


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> Lol, I'm 6'1 245lbs, ain't no way that tree would hide me


LOL ya there isn't any hiding in that tree
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Holy crap that's funny


----------



## Suncrest08

Reminds me of my one buddy he’s 260ish and hunts these small ass trees. Dudes a killer tho, cracks me up!


----------



## legion_archery

I'm 5'10" 195lb and this doe kept eyeballing me in that stand lol I normally kill them when they do that because if a doe blows at me its a death sentence 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

I’m with ya on that. I’m always like give me a reason lol


----------



## ZDC

legion_archery said:


> this doe kept eyeballing me in that stand lol I normally kill them when they do that because if a doe blows at me its a death sentence
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Reminds me of this tee shirt... Truth!!


----------



## MO/ARK

Well, rain all day today, and thanks to my wife and son, I'm sick as a dog, so no hunting this weekend. However, I do have about 9-10 days before Christmas I'm going to try to find a blind, deaf, dumb buck. Most of that will be in Missouri, so fingers crossed. Weather right now looks promising. Can believe it's already Christmas. Seems like the season just started.


----------



## RH1

MO/ARK said:


> Reminds me of this tee shirt... Truth!!
> View attachment 7754971


That's awesome!! I bought this shirt the other day.. her laugh when she saw it was less than convincing!


----------



## bbaker-25

Opened up the entrance to my food plot to be able to get bigger equipment in there. Got lime on order to be spread for next years food plot


----------



## legion_archery

Went hunting tonight. Saw 20+ deer but nothing gave me a shot and didn't see any horns

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> Went hunting tonight. Saw 20+ deer but nothing gave me a shot and didn't see any horns
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


At least your still after it, lots of hunters done hung up their bows for the season


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> At least your still after it, lots of hunters done hung up their bows for the season


Season ends?? LoL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> At least your still after it, lots of hunters done hung up their bows for the season


Still got til Dec. 31st in Kansas and Jan. 15th here in Oklahoma 

If I went to Arkansas I think season goes til the end of Feb

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Hunt til the end.. my hope is to still take a doe with a Bow and a doe with my 50cal Hawken rifle during muzzleloader season. I love the late season hunting


----------



## MO/ARK

Yep, end of Feb here in Ark. I'll be after them til the end. Only get a few months a year... I'm not giving up time if I don't have to!


----------



## legion_archery

MO/ARK said:


> Yep, end of Feb here in Ark. I'll be after them til the end. Only get a few months a year... I'm not giving up time if I don't have to!


I'm only 10 miles from Arkansas&Missouri & 30 miles from Kansas in NE Oklahoma 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

I really don't need another deer but thought about hitting up one of my new stand locations and see what kind of movement I see. I'm off for fourteen days during Christmas and will most likely get bored


----------



## MO/ARK

legion_archery said:


> I'm only 10 miles from Arkansas&Missouri & 30 miles from Kansas in NE Oklahoma
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I grew up 45 miles from the ok border in Mo. 60 from ks, and 35 from ark. We've chewed some of the same dirt!


----------



## legion_archery

MO/ARK said:


> I grew up 45 miles from the ok border in Mo. 60 from ks, and 35 from ark. We've chewed some of the same dirt!


Dirt??? Heck its all rock here LOL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Very true... Lol


----------



## whippedcream

Just looked at the scoring thread and if we have a few still hunting we are looking solid. 2 does gets us to 3rd place. 3 and we’re in second. Wish there were seasons close to me still open but I was officially done last Saturday. The wait for turkey season has begun. Good luck to those still at it.


----------



## Suncrest08

Doe kills win these contest, I’m still grinding in Pa and Ohio for a buck kill. Moving cameras back to food sources and trying to get one a couple big ones.


----------



## ZDC

I still have some doe tags so I'll be out in the pa late season. I am planning on mainly going out with my flintlock but my bow will get a few hunts in.


----------



## MO/ARK

Not sure I'm prepared for the weather late next week...


----------



## legion_archery

MO/ARK said:


> Not sure I'm prepared for the weather late next week...
> View attachment 7759845


Oh I am chomping at the bit for it!! I'll be duck/goose hunting through that weather!!

I love it when it gets really cold! Coldest I've hunted was -28° (without windshield) 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Sunday afternoon, 12/18/2022, 11 degrees and 10” of fresh snow. Would of had it on video, but the battery died as I started recording and I left my auxiliary battery at home.

Late season is heating up and I am on vacation between Christmas and New Years.















iCloud


Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




share.icloud.com


----------



## legion_archery

readneckyankeehunter said:


> Sunday afternoon, 12/18/2022, 11 degrees and 10” of fresh snow. Would of had it on video, but the battery died as I started recording and I left my auxiliary battery at home.
> 
> Late season is heating up and I am on vacation between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> View attachment 7760998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


Awesome job!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Well I'm officially about to commit suicide while deer hunting LOL..

So a friend of mine asked me if I would take his son hunting with me tonight to see if he could get his first deer with a bow. I told him sure that'd be no problem, well little did I know what was going to happen!

We saw over 50 deer and when his son was about to shoot one I saw my target Buck coming in and had to call him off the shot. My target Buck came in and then wouldn't give me a shot, I drew back three times on the buck.!! My buddy's son was in the ground blind while I was in a tree stand! My target Buck came up and was at the feeder at 20 yards in front of him for 10 minutes and I couldn't get a shot!

Right when I thought I was about to get a shot with on the buck he hung up his horns on the feeder and spooked himself and ran off!!

Right after my Target Buck ran off a small Five Point came in and I told him to shoot it and he made a great shot

Here is a picture of my target Buck at the feeder that my son took, and here is a picture of him with his deer
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

legion_archery said:


> Well I'm officially about to commit suicide while deer hunting LOL..
> 
> So a friend of mine asked me if I would take his son hunting with me tonight to see if he could get his first deer with a bow. I told him sure that'd be no problem, well little did I know what was going to happen!
> 
> We saw over 50 deer and when his son was about to shoot one I saw my target Buck coming in and had to call him off the shot. My target Buck came in and then wouldn't give me a shot, I drew back three times on the buck.!! My buddy's son was in the ground blind while I was in a tree stand! My target Buck came up and was at the feeder at 20 yards in front of him for 10 minutes and I couldn't get a shot!
> 
> Right when I thought I was about to get a shot with on the buck he hung up his horns on the feeder and spooked himself and ran off!!
> 
> Right after my Target Buck ran off a small Five Point came in and I told him to shoot it and he made a great shot
> 
> Here is a picture of my target Buck at the feeder that my son took, and here is a picture of him with his deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Well you had a wild night lol congrats on the young man, I think you’ll get a crack at that buck again. Sit the ground blind. Good luck !


----------



## RH1

readneckyankeehunter said:


> Sunday afternoon, 12/18/2022, 11 degrees and 10” of fresh snow. Would of had it on video, but the battery died as I started recording and I left my auxiliary battery at home.
> 
> Late season is heating up and I am on vacation between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> View attachment 7760998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


Nice job!!


----------



## RH1

Oh boy that's a tough one. I would be sitting in the blind next hunt


----------



## snoman4

readneckyankeehunter said:


> Sunday afternoon, 12/18/2022, 11 degrees and 10” of fresh snow. Would of had it on video, but the battery died as I started recording and I left my auxiliary battery at home.
> 
> Late season is heating up and I am on vacation between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> View attachment 7760998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCloud
> 
> 
> Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> share.icloud.com


Congrats on the deer brother.

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

Congrats RNYH!! Legion, tough luck, but awesome job getting that kid his first deer. He'll tell that story forever.


----------



## 25ft-up

Congrats RNYH ! Nice buck you're after legion.I'm not seeing much of anything with the smokepole. Can't walk up on anything with snow on the ground that sounds like a truck on a gravel rd. Was hoping to tag out early and get back out with the bow. Might not happen until January. Not giving up until season is over.


----------



## ZDC

Tonight's temps drop to 0-5 degrees with 26 mph winds. It's gonna be a rough one for the deer the next few days.

Season opens back up day after Christmas so should be fun


----------



## legion_archery

Supposed to be 35° at 6am tomorrow morning then drop to 5° by noon! 

I am planning on going back up to Kansas to try to kill that big 8pt. I'll be in the ground blind this time (LOL) because it is supposed to be 5° with a 14mph N wind...... but I like cold weather and being in the ground blind will keep me out the wind, deer should be hitting the feeders hard with the cold weather

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I'm looking forward to the cold weather because the deer will be moving and it will be fun to do some stalking / still hunting


----------



## legion_archery

Chicken fried deer steak for dinner




Looks and tastes yummy lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

legion_archery said:


> Chicken fried deer steak for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks and tastes yummy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Looks killer, I had inner Loin, potato and ramp stir fry. No pics, I ate it too quick haha


----------



## legion_archery

1° with a windshield of -21° here right now

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

legion_archery said:


> 1° with a windshield of -21° here right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> Negative ten real feel feel negative 33


----------



## MO/ARK

It was -4 when I got back to the truck this afternoon. -30 wind chill. Deer were smarter than me apparently... Still a good night in the woods


----------



## legion_archery

MO/ARK said:


> It was -4 when I got back to the truck this afternoon. -30 wind chill. Deer were smarter than me apparently... Still a good night in the woods


I took off work tomorrow afternoon, I'm going to drive up to kansas and see if I can get another crack at that big 8pt!!! Hopefully he shows up!!

I've asked a couple friends if one of them wanted to come video for me to try to get me shooting that buck on camera and they all say I'm stupid for going hunting but I told them that I'm just tougher and thats why I kill bigger deer than them lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Last night, it finally made it up to zero today
*







*


----------



## ZDC

Here it's -5 with a wind chill of -32


----------



## legion_archery

Well saw at least 50 deer tonight and one 9pt that would score high 140's but he didnt come close enough for a shot.... Was colder & way more wind than the weather called for! 

I filled the feeder and am planning on going back up to hunt the afternoon after Christmas









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Zero this morning. Cold for this time of year. Raining yesterday morning. Went out to fix up my winter bow blind around noon when the rain let up. Of course it rained again on the walk in. Was around 40* and turned to snow half hour later. 30* when I got back out with frozen hands. Walked up on a deer twice and had other tracks below my blind. Put out corn this time for the winter season, and a camera. It's a natural funnel along a ridge with a steep hill of boulders behind me and a 50' cliff drops off out in front with a 40 yard shot to the farthest trail. Had a BB let me walk right up to him 2 years ago. My son saw him last year as a 4pt, and it did the same thing with him. Hope he's still around as a 2.5 year old legal buck. Anything is going down with a bald head or 3 on a side, need meat. Still have this coming week with the muzzy elsewhere, then a month of bow. Blind is up in the rocks. Didn't hunt it last year because I tagged out early in another spot. Had a few other bucks on camera there last year that should be nice if they made it through to this year .


----------



## bbaker-25

Well found out tonight that the neighborhood farm owners shot the buck I had missed right before rifle season with muzzleloader this evening


----------



## bbaker-25




----------



## legion_archery

Daaang man! Trail cam pic doesn't do that dee justice!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## 25ft-up

Merry Christmas !
Wish you could have gotten that buck, baker. It made that lady happy, though. Nice tine length. Were the brows broken off or just how it was?


----------



## MO/ARK

Merry Christmas!


----------



## snoman4

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope everyone is doing great and had a great day. 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

Merry Christ-mas team!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Merry Christmas, good luck to those still hitting the woods. Few bucks here starting to drop a few horns


----------



## bbaker-25

25ft-up said:


> Merry Christmas !
> Wish you could have gotten that buck, baker. It made that lady happy, though. Nice tine length. Were the brows broken off or just how it was?


They were broke


----------



## bbaker-25

Thought I was done for the year but somehow my dad suckered me into going with him


----------



## bbaker-25

Filled my second and final archery turkey tag tonight. Had probably thirty of them come in to 35 yards and wouldn't come any closer. Shot one and retrieved it and put at bottom of my ladder so I wouldn't have hard time finding it after dark, only pic I took


----------



## legion_archery

bbaker-25 said:


> View attachment 7766140
> 
> Filled my second and final archery turkey tag tonight. Had probably thirty of them come in to 35 yards and wouldn't come any closer. Shot one and retrieved it and put at bottom of my ladder so I wouldn't have hard time finding it after dark, only pic I took


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MO/ARK

My nemesis... Archery turkey. So very cool!!


----------



## legion_archery

Went in different direction this morning









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

MO/ARK said:


> My nemesis... Archery turkey. So very cool!!


Shoot them in wing joint or back and your golden, anywhere else good luck unless you take off their head


----------



## whippedcream

bbaker-25 said:


> Shoot them in wing joint or back and your golden, anywhere else good luck unless you take off their head


I love a head on shot. Pretty much right at the beard for an aiming point has worked well. There’s A LOT of feathers on the bottom.


----------



## snoman4

Finally got it done yesterday. The buck doesn't score great but is very mature and old. He only had 3 teeth left, a molar top and bottom on the left side, and a bottom molar on the right side. He scores 85 1/8th inches. I'm guessing him as 8 or 9 years old based on his teeth and mass. He had 4" bases, which is big for a Florida buck.
















Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Nice job man!! Congratulations


----------



## bbaker-25

snoman4 said:


> Finally got it done yesterday. The buck doesn't score great but is very mature and old. He only had 3 teeth left, a molar top and bottom on the left side, and a bottom molar on the right side. He scores 85 1/8th inches. I'm guessing him as 8 or 9 years old based on his teeth and mass. He had 4" bases, which is big for a Florida buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Great job snoman, let's keep it going boys


----------



## 25ft-up

Nice buck snowman! Hope I can do the same soon. Hunting with the bow again starting tomorrow.


----------



## MO/ARK

Great buck snoman!! Congrats!


----------



## ZDC

snoman4 said:


> Finally got it done yesterday. The buck doesn't score great but is very mature and old. He only had 3 teeth left, a molar top and bottom on the left side, and a bottom molar on the right side. He scores 85 1/8th inches. I'm guessing him as 8 or 9 years old based on his teeth and mass. He had 4" bases, which is big for a Florida buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


Looks tasty


----------



## Tim/OH

Hey team sorry for being mia, it’s been our busy season at the job and we been on a 6 day a week schedule, but I ended up working 29 out of the last 30 days….we are finally back on our regular 4 day a week schedule, so I’m gonna get back out and do some hunting this weekend

Plus we got a new pup so I been busy with that also

Congratulations to everyone that has put pts on the board so far, hopefully I can add to it soon

Happy New Year


Tim


----------



## legion_archery

Got a new toy in yesterday!!!!!

310fps w/ a 404gr arrow @ 71lb 29" 80% letoff smooth mods and 20yds w/ no sights!

This bows gonna be a killer!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

legion_archery said:


> Got a new toy in yesterday!!!!!
> 
> 310fps w/ a 404gr arrow @ 71lb 29" 80% letoff smooth mods and 20yds w/ no sights!
> 
> This bows gonna be a killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


404 grain…don’t let the AT boys catch wind of it lol you can’t kill a deer without a 600gr arrow lol


----------



## legion_archery

Suncrest08 said:


> 404 grain…don’t let the AT boys catch wind of it lol you can’t kill a deer without a 600gr arrow lol


I fight that system pretty hard! I will NEVER shoot over 450gr for anything in North America!

I usually shoot about 390-410gr 290+ fps

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

I shoot 575 grains 

But I like to think that I was on the heavy arrow train before it was cool , lol.


----------



## Suncrest08

ZDC said:


> I shoot 575 grains
> 
> But I like to think that I was on the heavy arrow train before it was cool , lol.


I was just pokin fun. To each their own. They all kill critters. Mine are from 450-525gr. Not putting anyone in a box


----------



## ZDC

I couldn't care less what others shoot 










It's like comparing any rifle in the 30 cals , they all work for deer.


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> I shoot 575 grains
> 
> But I like to think that I was on the heavy arrow train before it was cool , lol.





Suncrest08 said:


> I was just pokin fun. To each their own. They all kill critters. Mine are from 450-525gr. Not putting anyone in a box


It's all situational... if you're shooting pigs at a feeder 20yds away then ya go heavier but for the range variations we run into whitetail hunting more speed is needed (imo)

For me I really just look at my overall setups speed, I won't shoot less than 280fps and I've found I prefer 285-295fps for pin gaps... I'll shoot as heavy or light of an arrow as I need to stay in that fps range.

Now yes people have pushed the heavy setup thing to far saying that they can take any shot angle and can break the shoulder. Just because yourself is heavy enough to break a deers shoulder doesn't mean that shot should be taken. And the "vital v" thing drives me crazy because there is very little lungs that far forward and aiming straight at the heart doesn't leave much room for errors vs the lungs (imo) kill faster and leave more room for mistakes/errors

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

The main reason I personally go heavy is because I am going to limit my shots to 30-35 yards anyways. Much farther past that the deer could move too much for me to comfortably take a shot. If your comfortable shooting farther , go ahead I don't care. 

So the added drop of a heavy arrow doesn't have too much of an impact, but I do get the advantages that come with heavy arrows like a quieter bow. 

When hunting in fields I have tons of deer that like to stay just out of that 35 yard range so I could definitely see how having a light faster arrow would be nice.


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> The main reason I personally go heavy is because I am going to limit my shots to 30-35 yards anyways. Much farther past that the deer could move too much for me to comfortably take a shot. If your comfortable shooting farther , go ahead I don't care.
> 
> So the added drop of a heavy arrow doesn't have too much of an impact, but I do get the advantages that come with heavy arrows like a quieter bow.
> 
> When hunting in fields I have tons of deer that like to stay just out of that 35 yard range so I could definitely see how having a light faster arrow would be nice.


I would drop down from 575gr to about 500gr and lower the f.o.c and you'll get much better arrow trajectory, high f.o.c really pulls the arrow down and honesty f.o.c doesn't increase penetration, a certain amount of f.o.c does help increase arrow stability 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDC

Dang, shoulda read the wikiHow before going out this year.


----------



## legion_archery

ZDC said:


> View attachment 7771873
> 
> 
> Dang, shoulda read the wikiHow before going out this year.


Lol I can't kill either lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

My son got his #1 want tonight with his muzzleloader. Really cool deer that we have watched the past few years and is (was) the farm bully.


----------



## MO/ARK

Great buck!


----------



## Suncrest08

Awesome RH1! Those bully bucks got to go, he looks like an old warrior.


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> Awesome RH1! Those bully bucks got to go, he looks like an old warrior.


Agreed! I posted a picture in the ohio thread of the buck my son shot last year right after it had gotten into a fight with the buck he killed this year


----------



## Suncrest08

RH1 said:


> Agreed! I posted a picture in the ohio thread of the buck my son shot last year right after it had gotten into a fight with the buck he killed this year


Yep I saw it, tank!


----------



## RH1

Suncrest08 said:


> Yep I saw it, tank!


Same stand that I shot my buck from this year. 5 bucks in 3 years from that stand


----------



## Suncrest08

Sounds like the spot to be, I have a tree like that in Ohio on public where I have killed 4 outa. Pretty awesome when you find a place like that.


----------

